# Tu perdoneresti un tradimento?



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Sono tutti bravi a commentare che bisogna perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche voi da bravi cristiani fareste cosi. 
Rispetto per la vostra religione, ma chi dice che perdonare un torto cosi grave e una cosa giusta, io gli rispondo "MA VAI A CAGARE" perche e una cazzata chiudere un occhi, quando scopri la tua partner o il tuo partner, al letto con qualcun,. 
Sono tutti bravi a fare i bravi religiosi, ma io vi dico una cosa, sono fiero di essere Marocchino perche al mio paese quando scopri la tua o il tuo partner al letto con qualcun altr.. tu vai a denunciarli con le prove e lei o lui si fanno qualche mese in galera, e i figli gli prendi te finche non si divorzia e si decide con chi devono andare. E questa la giusta pena per chi ti e infedele!!!


----------



## Eratò (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sono tutti bravi a commentare che bisogna perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche voi da bravi cristiani fareste cosi.
> Rispetto per la vostra religione, ma chi dice che perdonare un torto cosi grave e una cosa giusta, io gli rispondo "MA VAI A CAGARE" perche e una cazzata chiudere un occhi, quando scopri la tua partner o il tuo partner, al letto con qualcun,.
> Sono tutti bravi a fare i bravi religiosi, ma io vi dico una cosa, sono fiero di essere Marocchino perche al mio paese quando scopri la tua o il tuo partner al letto con qualcun altr.. tu vai a denunciarli con le prove e lei o lui si fanno un bel po di anni in galera, e i figli gli prendi te. E questa la giusta pena per chi ti e infedele!!!


Ma cosa c'entra il perdono di un tradimento con la religione?Con l'essere dei bravi cristiani o musulmani o buddisti?Niente.È il rapporto che va valutato.Andava bene prima?Si può  migliorare?Si ha energia necessaria di riprovarci partendo da nuove basi?Perché  si è  arrivati a un tale livello?Poi personalmente la parola perdono mi lasci indifferente...Quelle che più  m'interessano sono la serenità e l'equilibrio.Tu sei nuovo ma vedrai che qui nessuno associa il perdono al essere dei "bravi cristiani".


----------



## Uhlalá (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sono tutti bravi a commentare che bisogna perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche voi da bravi cristiani fareste cosi.
> Rispetto per la vostra religione, ma chi dice che perdonare un torto cosi grave e una cosa giusta, io gli rispondo "MA VAI A CAGARE" perche e una cazzata chiudere un occhi, quando scopri la tua partner o il tuo partner, al letto con qualcun,.
> Sono tutti bravi a fare i bravi religiosi, ma io vi dico una cosa, sono fiero di essere Marocchino perche al mio paese quando scopri la tua o il tuo partner al letto con qualcun altr.. tu vai a denunciarli con le prove e lei o lui si fanno un bel po di anni in galera, e i figli gli prendi te. E questa la giusta pena per chi ti e infedele!!!


Non è che sei marocchino...è che sei davvero giovane....e alla tua età è normale vedere la vita o bianca o nera.


----------



## Eratò (9 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non è che sei marocchino...è che sei davvero giovane....e alla tua età è normale vedere la vita o bianca o nera.


Quanti anni ha?


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sono tutti bravi a commentare che bisogna perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche voi da bravi cristiani fareste cosi.
> Rispetto per la vostra religione, ma chi dice che perdonare un torto cosi grave e una cosa giusta, io gli rispondo "MA VAI A CAGARE" perche e una cazzata chiudere un occhi, quando scopri la tua partner o il tuo partner, al letto con qualcun,.
> Sono tutti bravi a fare i bravi religiosi, ma io vi dico una cosa, sono fiero di essere Marocchino perche al mio paese quando scopri la tua o il tuo partner al letto con qualcun altr.. tu vai a denunciarli con le prove e lei o lui si fanno un bel po di anni in galera, e i figli gli prendi te. E questa la giusta pena per chi ti e infedele!!!


ti sbagli, non c'entra nulla il predonare o meno, piuttosto da noi lo Stato non entra nella VITA PRIVATA dei cittadini, a meno che non vengano commessi REATI


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2015)

Scoprirai che qui, nel forum e in Italia, non siamo tutti cristiani.
Ci sono cristiani, credenti, non credenti, agnostici, pastafariani, cavalieri Jedi.

Come ha benissimo detto Eratò, come affrontare un tradimento non dipende dalla religione, ma da cosa significa per te il tuo rapporto e il tradimento.

Se volevi aprire una discussione sulla bontà o meno delle regole che vigono al tuo Paese sul tradimento, potevi dirlo tranquillamente 

Non approvo nessuna religione che imponga i suoi dogmi a tutta la popolazione. 
Perchè seguire regole religiose per costrizione piuttosto che per libera scelta, non ha merito.

Non approvo leggi che equiparino i figli a proprietà, come facessero parte di un pacchetto per dare uno schiaffo al traditore e una consolazione al tradito.

Sono molto, molto contenta che io e mia figlia siamo nate in Italia e non in Marocco


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Non è che sei marocchino...è che sei davvero giovane....e alla tua età è normale vedere la vita o bianca o nera.


A prescindere dalla provenienza...vedere in bianco o nero nn è una questione di età. 
Nn penso che si cambi tanto radicalmente nella vita. E 22 anni nn è giovanissimo. 

Semmai l'età irrigidisce. 

E in ogni caso ammorbidirsi presuppone la volontà di farlo...i post sparsi per i vari 3d nn mi danno idea di desiderio di conoscere.

E mi spiace che a 22 anni la curiosità di conoscere sia già così spenta. 

E rassegnata.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il perdono di un tradimento con la religione?Con l'essere dei bravi cristiani o musulmani o buddisti?Niente.È il rapporto che va valutato.Andava bene prima?Si può  migliorare?Si ha energia necessaria di riprovarci partendo da nuove basi?Perché  si è  arrivati a un tale livello?Poi personalmente la parola perdono mi lasci indifferente...Quelle che più  m'interessano sono la serenità e l'equilibrio.Tu sei nuovo ma vedrai che qui nessuno associa il perdono al essere dei "bravi cristiani".


Girando qui ho visto molti commenti che divenano "da buon cristiano bisogna perdonare"


----------



## Uhlalá (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Girando qui ho visto molti commenti che divenano "da buon cristiano bisogna perdonare"


Ma dove ???? SE qualcuno ha perdonato è solo per amore, mica perché lo dice la Bibbia ....ussignúr....


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Non e spenta solo che non riesco a capire perche al traditore gli va la vita sempre bene, e il tradito deve soffrire il doppio, il messaggio e pee chi e stato tradito, nn per chi tradisce


----------



## lolapal (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Girando qui ho visto molti commenti che divenano "da buon cristiano bisogna perdonare"


Mah... puoi essere incappato in utenti come Diletta o Trinità, ma i commenti di pochi non fanno l'opinione di tutti e non fanno il forum... credo che tu ti stai approcciando a tutto in maniera molto superficiale e molto chiusa... sono tutti percorsi individuali...


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

lolapal ha detto:


> Mah... puoi essere incappato in utenti come Diletta o Trinità, ma i commenti di pochi non fanno l'opinione di tutti e non fanno il forum... credo che tu ti stai approcciando a tutto in maniera molto superficiale e molto chiusa... sono tutti percorsi individuali...


Lo so ma io quando ho detto religiosi, intendevo quelle persone "poche o tante che siamo" che dicono che perdonare e da bravi cristiani. 
Io intendevo solo questo


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Lo so ma io quando ho detto religiosi, intendevo quelle persone "poche o tante che siamo" che dicono che perdonare e da bravi cristiani.
> Io intendevo solo questo


Chi si professa ed è profondamente religioso e si attiene per quanto gli è possibile agli insegnamenti morali della fede cattolica -non sono ferrata sulle altre correnti- è tenuto a perdonare chi si pente.

e tuttavia la questione del proseguimento del matrimonio in caso di tradimento è controversa, alcuni ritengono che anche all'interno del matrimonio religioso il tradimento sia lecito motivo di separazione, separazione che tuttavia non annulla il matrimonio.

correggetemi pure se sbaglio


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Ma una semplice domanda ma perche la separazione non dovrebbe annullare il matrimonio? Allora la donna rimane legata in qualche modo al marito (traditore se egli e colpevole o meno)?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ma una semplice domanda ma perche la separazione non dovrebbe annullare il matrimonio? Allora la donna rimane legata in qualche modo al marito (traditore se egli e colpevole o meno)?


Il matrimonio nella religione cristiana è indissolubile.
Civilmente puoi divorziare, ma se ti sei sposato in chiesa per la Chiesa rimani sposato
A meno che di fronte al tribunale d la sacra rota non si producano prove incontrovertibili che quel matrimonio non è mai esistito.


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ma nel caso in cui il tradimento fosse reciproco ed entrambi i genitori vanno in galera, i bambini dove li mettete??


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma nel caso in cui il tradimento fosse reciproco ed entrambi i genitori vanno in galera, i bambini dove li mettete??


Restano con la madre, perche in quel momento e stata solo la vendetta del tradito che ha voluto andare con un'altra


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Restano con la madre, perche in quel momento e stata solo la vendetta del tradito che ha voluto andare con un'altra



è vostra giurisprudenza univoca?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Free anche tu a 22 anni vedevi già tutto in bianco o nero. Vero?


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Free anche tu a 22 anni vedevi già tutto in bianco o nero. Vero?


ho sempre avuto uno spiccato senso dell'umorismo, che permette di sorridere di certe abiezioni

certo, è un riso amaro, ahinoi


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ho sempre avuto uno spiccato senso dell'umorismo, che permette di sorridere di certe abiezioni
> 
> certo, è un riso amaro, ahinoi


Si ti vedo spesso mostrare i denti

L'amaro lo scegli per il retrogusto?


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si* ti vedo spesso mostrare i denti*
> 
> L'amaro lo scegli per il retrogusto?



mannò, dai

l'amarezza è data dal sentire parlare di galera per i traditori, roba da non credere, eppure...:singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> mannò, dai
> 
> l'amarezza è data dal sentire parlare di galera per i traditori, roba da non credere, eppure...:singleeye:


Eh..un po'si dai

Ha fatto saltare l'embolo anche a me....ma fino all'84 mi pare nella civilissima Italia esisteva il delitto d'onore e mi pare piuttosto recente l'acquisizione del fatto che lo stupro è reato verso la persona. Cos'è il 98?
sorvolo sui concetti di troia etc onnipresenti....


E che a me l'amaro piace per il retrogusto dolce....


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh..un po'si dai
> 
> Ha fatto saltare l'embolo anche a me....ma fino all'84 mi pare nella civilissima Italia esisteva il delitto d'onore e mi pare piuttosto recente l'acquisizione del fatto che lo stupro è reato verso la persona. Cos'è il 98?
> sorvolo sui concetti di troia etc onnipresenti....
> ...



vero, tuttavia noi siamo andati avanti, e non INDIETRO...come mai??
...e possiamo ridere in faccia a chi afferma certe boiate


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh..un po'si dai
> 
> Ha fatto saltare l'embolo anche a me....ma fino all'84 mi pare nella civilissima Italia esisteva il delitto d'onore e mi pare piuttosto recente l'acquisizione del fatto che lo stupro è reato verso la persona. Cos'è il 98?
> sorvolo sui concetti di troia etc onnipresenti....
> ...


Ipazia na domanda un poco personale, se tu scoprissi il tuo compagno con 1a o 2 donne al letto a farlo, come ti comporteresti pur sapendo che nel suo telefono ci sono messaggi amorosi con altre?


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Domanda semplice


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Avanti....mah...un po'...

Il genio che affermava che viene tradito perché RISPETTA TROPPO  le donne è tutto nostro eh...

Poi ecco. Preferendo il retrogusto dolce all'amaro preferisco migliorare che ridere di chi nn lo fa.

Ma si torna sempre alla questione del bianco e del nero...


----------



## Tessa (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sono tutti bravi a commentare che bisogna perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche voi da bravi cristiani fareste cosi.
> Rispetto per la vostra religione, ma chi dice che perdonare un torto cosi grave e una cosa giusta, io gli rispondo "MA VAI A CAGARE" perche e una cazzata chiudere un occhi, quando scopri la tua partner o il tuo partner, al letto con qualcun,.
> Sono tutti bravi a fare i bravi religiosi, ma io vi dico una cosa, sono fiero di essere Marocchino perche al mio paese quando scopri la tua o il tuo partner al letto con qualcun altr.. *tu vai a denunciarli con le prove e lei o lui si fanno un bel po di anni in galera, e i figli gli prendi te. E questa la giusta pena per chi ti e infedele!!!
> 
> *


Sei molto giovane. Fra qualche anno ringrazierai di vivere in questo paese.....


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sono tutti bravi a commentare che bisogna perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche voi da bravi cristiani fareste cosi.
> ...


Ma io ringrazio gia ora il fatto di viverci, mi piace come paese, solo che nn mi piace come pensano alcune persone che scherzano anche sulle religioni, grandi e grossi e sparano ancora cazzate per ridere, sono patetici e patetiche


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Avanti....mah...un po'...
> 
> Il genio che affermava che viene tradito perché RISPETTA TROPPO  le donne è tutto nostro eh...
> 
> ...


Ipazia sto mondo lo vivono tutti come vogliono, se vuoi tradire o rinnegare sono affari tuoi, sto male solo per le vittime, i traditi che soffrono per aver fatto uno sbaglio nel fidarsi di una persona che difficilmente gli ha amati. 
Qui nn si parla di bianco o nero, di se sie giovani o vecchi, perche ognuno la pensa come vuole e ci sono anche giovani che ragionano su dei fatti della vita, meglio di qualcuno che gli ha vissuti ma nn se ne rende conto.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ipazia na domanda un poco personale, se tu scoprissi il tuo compagno con 1a o 2 donne al letto a farlo, come ti comporteresti pur sapendo che nel suo telefono ci sono messaggi amorosi con altre?


Il tradimento per me è altro dallo scopare.

Ma sono da cel ed è complesso scrivere. Da PC rispondo. 

Di sicuro nn desidererei vederlo in galera. Questo te lo firmo.
E mi opporrei. Coprendolo.  se esistesse qui una legge talmente idiota da pensare di mandarcelo.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ipazia sto mondo lo vivono tutti come vogliono, se vuoi tradire o rinnegare sono affari tuoi, sto male solo per le vittime, i traditi che soffrono per aver fatto uno sbaglio nel fidarsi di una persona che difficilmente gli ha amati.
> Qui nn si parla di bianco o nero, di se sie giovani o vecchi, perche ognuno la pensa come vuole e ci sono anche giovani che ragionano su dei fatti della vita, meglio di qualcuno che gli ha vissuti ma nn se ne rende conto.


A sto mondo praticamente nessuno vive come vuole.

Spesso e volentieri si preferisce di nn dirselo.

Ognuno può CREDERE quello che vuole. Spesso e volentieri sono illusioni. Per stare tranquilli. 

Ma si vive come si può.

Anche per il bianco o il nero. Che siamo esseri talmente complessi che il bianco e il nero nn riescono a raccogliere la gamma dei colori

Posso empatizzare col dolore.
Ma dipende dall'individuo farlo diventare apprendimento o lamentela.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il tradimento per me è altro dallo scopare.
> 
> Ma sono da cel ed è complesso scrivere. Da PC rispondo.
> 
> ...


La pena nn e mai grande, perche dura solo 1 o 2 mesi, per la donna 1 o 2 settimane prima che il giudice faccia valere il divorzio, solo che ho sbagliato prima nel dire anni, ma la pena nn e così grande solo, che serve ai traditori per insegnarli cosa hanno perso, e comunque nn tutti vanno a denunciarli, perche molti ne parlano con il / la partner per il bene dei loro figli. 
Ti do ragione le persone sono complesse, ma nn per questo si dovrebbe sempre perdonare, perche se lo fai lei o lui continuera sempre a farlo,


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ma io ringrazio gia ora il fatto di viverci, mi piace come paese, solo che *nn mi piace come pensano alcune persone che scherzano anche sulle religioni*, grandi e grossi e sparano ancora cazzate per ridere, sono patetici e patetiche


Come quelli di Charlie Hebdo, intendi? Occhio che stai prendendo una gran brutta china.

A me quindi non hai risposto perchè sono ateo o perchè ho lasciato intendere che il partner ideale può anche essere del tuo stesso sesso?

Tu pensa che a me questo paese non piace proprio perchè ancora non è in grado di scherzare sulla religione, quando invece è considerato normale che esserne cittadini sia una continua commedia.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> La pena nn e mai grande, perche dura solo 1 o 2 mesi, per la donna 1 o 2 settimane prima che il giudice faccia valere il divorzio, solo che ho sbagliato prima nel dire anni, ma la pena nn e così grande solo, che serve ai traditori per insegnarli cosa hanno perso, e comunque nn tutti vanno a denunciarli, perche molti ne parlano con il / la partner per il bene dei loro figli.
> Ti do ragione le persone sono complesse, ma nn per questo si dovrebbe sempre perdonare, perche se lo fai lei o lui continuera sempre a farlo,


Visto che ti dichiari fieramente straniero ma hai anche parlato di parità fra le razze (che lasciamo perdere, ma vabbè...), fai allora attenzione a come esponi la tua cultura. E se ne vai fiero, della tua cultura intendo, parlane con cognizione di causa. Non pensi?

In ogni caso, non è tanto la durata della pena a non trovarmi d'accordo, e a farmi pensare che sia una legge idiota. 

E' proprio il principio in base a cui al tradimento corrisponde galera e oltre quello il trattamento dei figli come premio ad un coniuge o all'altro. 
Ed è il principio in base a cui gli individui vengano considerati talmente idioti e inabili a provvedere a se stessi e alle loro relazioni da far ritenere necessario l'intervento di un ente superiore per dirimere questioni che riguardano gli individui soltanto. 

E non condivido neanche il principio della punizione. 

Che si è adulti. E se hai bisogno di essere punito per rispettare delle regole che hai condiviso in partenza, non sei adulto ma bambino. Della peggior specie. 
E mica  che cresci punendoti.

Non si insegna nulla a chi non vuole imparare. 

Io non ho mai parlato di perdono. Appartengo per nascita a questo concetto, ma non mi appartiene..o meglio, mi appartiene sempre meno per scelta. 

Non mi interessa il perdono. Mi interessa capire chi ho di fronte. E decidere se va bene o meno per me.

Ah...sono atea. Appartenente alla cultura cristiana per nascita.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ipazia na domanda un poco personale, se tu scoprissi il tuo compagno con 1a o 2 donne al letto a farlo, come ti comporteresti pur sapendo che nel suo telefono ci sono messaggi amorosi con altre?


Il tradimento ha molte forme. Trovo riduttivo legarlo allo scopare. Che è a sua volta legato ad un concetto di possesso dell'altro attraverso il suo corpo. 

voler possedere il corpo di una persona per me è tradimento. Voler possedere la persona e non lasciarla libera di andare oltre che di stare per me è tradimento. Non prendersi cura è tradimento. 

Una forma del tradimento, per esempio, è il modo in cui tu dici ti tratta la tua ragazza. 

Non comunica con te. Non è chiara. Non ti dice quello che pensa. Ti controlla. E invade spazi in cui non è invitata. 

La scopata è una delle esplicazioni. 

E per la mia concezione del corpo, una di quelle che sarei disposta a comprendere. O anche a condividere.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Come quelli di Charlie Hebdo, intendi? Occhio che stai prendendo una gran brutta china.
> 
> A me quindi non hai risposto perchè sono ateo o perchè ho lasciato intendere che il partner ideale può anche essere del tuo stesso sesso?
> 
> Tu pensa che a me questo paese non piace proprio perchè ancora non è in grado di scherzare sulla religione, quando invece è considerato normale che esserne cittadini sia una continua commedia.


Giorgio se tu sei ateo sei libero di esserlo chi sono io per scherzare su cosa tu o nn creda, solo che nn supporto il fatto che io nn ho mao detto che e l'Islam che manda in galera chi tradisce, io ho detto che e il marocco che manda il traditore per qualche mese dietro le sbarre, e questa cui se ne esce fuori dicendo di riscrivere un libro di 1430 anni fa


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Giorgio se tu sei ateo sei libero di esserlo chi sono io per scherzare su cosa tu o nn creda, solo che nn supporto il fatto che io nn ho mao detto che e l'Islam che manda in galera chi tradisce, io ho detto che e il marocco che manda il traditore per qualche mese dietro le sbarre, e *questa cui* se ne esce fuori dicendo di riscrivere un libro di 1430 anni fa


Ma a me dai della questa CUI?????


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Visto che ti dichiari fieramente straniero ma hai anche parlato di parità fra le razze (che lasciamo perdere, ma vabbè...), fai allora attenzione a come esponi la tua cultura. E se ne vai fiero, della tua cultura intendo, parlane con cognizione di causa. Non pensi?
> 
> In ogni caso, non è tanto la durata della pena a non trovarmi d'accordo, e a farmi pensare che sia una legge idiota.
> 
> ...


Io faccio attenzione, e come ho detto io rispetto le religioni e le etnie, e anche chi e ateo o atea, e ora hai detto cio che pensi veramente, e grazie ora volevo sapere come la pensavi, e comunque se uno cresce con la convinzione che tradire sia una cosa giusta e bella, io ti chiedo una persona cosi come la si puo catagolare (nn so se si dice così o no)?


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Giorgio se tu sei ateo sei libero di esserlo chi sono io per scherzare su cosa tu o nn creda, solo che nn supporto il fatto che io nn ho mao detto che e l'Islam che manda in galera chi tradisce, io ho detto che e il marocco che manda il traditore per qualche mese dietro le sbarre, e questa cui se ne esce fuori dicendo di riscrivere un libro di 1430 anni fa


Ok, messaggio recepito. Mi sembra di poter dire, comunque, che nessuno qui voglia offendere i principi dell'Islam. Ma devi capire anche che in Italia la religione è spesso un impianto politico e di facciata. Le statistiche vogliono un 80% della popolazione cattolico, ed è su questi numeri che purtroppo gioca chi governa. La verità è che un buon 50% di quei cattolici, praticanti o meno, ha ormai idee molto più "leggere" dal punto di vista dell'adozione di qualsiasi morale di stato nella vita del cittadino. Credo che praticamente nessuno dei presenti sceglierebbe di vivere in un paese che eserciti dichiaratamente il proprio potere sulla vita privata dei propri cittadini come nell'esempio che porti.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Io faccio attenzione, e come ho detto io rispetto le religioni e le etnie, e anche chi e ateo o atea, e ora hai detto cio che pensi veramente, e grazie ora volevo sapere come la pensavi, e comunque se uno cresce con la convinzione che tradire sia una cosa giusta e bella, io ti chiedo una persona cosi come la si puo catagolare (nn so se si dice così o no)?


Più che altro cerco di andare oltre le religioni e le etnie e incontrare gli individui. Ma è una cosa che non dipende solo da me. Dipende anche da quanto l'altro si concede ad andare oltre i suoi vincoli e quanto ha voglia di discutere civilmente per il gusto di conoscere e imparare. 

Ovviamente se è tutto bianco o nero diventa solo un campo in cui uno prova a tirare l'altro dalla sua parte e basta. E non si impara nulla. 

Io non conosco nessuno che dice che tradire è giusto e bello.

Tu?


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Un esempio e il matrimonio tra gay, e gia di suo la gente e contraria anche se nn sono affari loro, ma se aggiungiamo il fatto che questi gay(omosessuali)vogliono addottare allora la cosa diverrà ancor piu pericolosa perche anche se siamo nel 2015 la gente non riesce ancora ad abituarsi al fatto che il mondo e cambiato


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Più che altro cerco di andare oltre le religioni e le etnie e incontrare gli individui. Ma è una cosa che non dipende solo da me. Dipende anche da quanto l'altro si concede ad andare oltre i suoi vincoli e quanto ha voglia di discutere civilmente per il gusto di conoscere e imparare.
> 
> Ovviamente se è tutto bianco o nero diventa solo un campo in cui uno prova a tirare l'altro dalla sua parte e basta. E non si impara nulla.
> 
> ...


Personalmente no ma girando su internet (su forum femminile) ho letto diverse discussioni di ragazze che ammettevano che dicevano al proprio fidanzato di voler andare da una parte e invece andavano altrove con chi volevano, e una di quelle ha ammesso che anche seppur sposata, per un viaggio in treno ha fatto sesso con dei uomini nei bagni e nn le e dispiaciuto solo che sperava che il marito nn lo scoprisse mai. 
Tu queste come ti sembrano?


----------



## giorgiocan (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> anche se siamo nel 2015 la gente non riesce ancora ad abituarsi al fatto che il mondo e cambiato


Su questo ti do assolutamente ragione. 
A livello istituzionale però, ho l'impressione che le Chiese di tutto il mondo si ergano sempre prontamente a guida di chi più teme questo genere di cambiamenti. Cristiane, induiste o musulmane che siano.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Personalmente no ma girando su internet (su forum femminile) ho letto diverse discussioni di ragazze che ammettevano che dicevano al proprio fidanzato di voler andare da una parte e invece andavano altrove con chi volevano, e una di quelle ha ammesso che anche seppur sposata, per un viaggio in treno ha fatto sesso con dei uomini nei bagni e nn le e dispiaciuto solo che sperava che il marito nn lo scoprisse mai.
> Tu queste come ti sembrano?



Mi sembrano un sacco di cose. Che disquisirle e senza la presenza di chi le ha vissute sarebbe inutile e anche stupido.

E allora fidati di quello che conosci personalmente. E usa la tua di testa e le tue di esperienze. Per decifrarti il mondo.

E comunque se quella CUI sono io, non voglio riscrivere il corano. E neanche la bibbia.

Semplicemente penso debbano essere letti come documenti che appartengono ad una ben precisa epoca storica. E come hai ben detto tu, siamo nel 2015. Un po' di acqua sotto i ponti ne è passata.


----------



## Uhlalá (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A prescindere dalla provenienza...vedere in bianco o nero nn è una questione di età.
> Nn penso che si cambi tanto radicalmente nella vita. E 22 anni nn è giovanissimo.
> 
> Semmai l'età irrigidisce.
> ...


Io a 22 anni non riuscivo a concepire il tradimento......ora che ho quasi il doppio di anni lo vedo in maniera diversa, sempre doloroso, sempre uno strappo, ma a chi tenta di ricucire lo strappo proprio non me la sento di dire "lascia perdere è una persona che merita il fuoco dell'inferno".....ognuno ha una propria storia,e proprio non me la sento di essere così categorica......a 20 anni ERO così categorica. Poi magari c'è chi a 20 anni ha già una buona maturità....non era il mio caso. Nè il caso di tante persone che conosco.

vabbè


----------



## Uhlalá (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Non e spenta solo che non riesco a capire perche al traditore gli va la vita sempre bene, e il tradito deve soffrire il doppio, il messaggio e pee chi e stato tradito, nn per chi tradisce


Guarda che la fine di un matrimonio per tradimento è una devastazione per tradito e traditore.....col cavolo che va bene al traditore....e te lo dice una che è stata tradita.


----------



## Uhlalá (9 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Chi si professa ed è profondamente religioso e si attiene per quanto gli è possibile agli insegnamenti morali della fede cattolica -non sono ferrata sulle altre correnti- è tenuto a perdonare chi si pente.
> 
> e tuttavia la questione del proseguimento del matrimonio in caso di tradimento è controversa, alcuni ritengono che anche all'interno del matrimonio religioso il tradimento sia lecito motivo di separazione, separazione che tuttavia non annulla il matrimonio.
> 
> correggetemi pure se sbaglio


Credo che sia giusto


----------



## Uhlalá (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh..un po'si dai
> 
> Ha fatto saltare l'embolo anche a me....ma fino all'84 mi pare nella civilissima Italia esisteva il delitto d'onore e mi pare piuttosto recente l'acquisizione del fatto che lo stupro è reato verso la persona. Cos'è il 98?
> sorvolo sui concetti di troia etc onnipresenti....
> ...


No.....vabbè.....mi ricredo.....ho letto solo ora gli altri suoi post......nel suo caso non è età, decisamente......
.......ussignúr .....


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Guarda che la fine di un matrimonio per tradimento è una devastazione per tradito e traditore.....col cavolo che va bene al traditore....e te lo dice una che è stata tradita.


Mi spiace,


----------



## Ecate (9 Marzo 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei molto giovane. Fra qualche anno ringrazierai di vivere in questo paese.....


tu invece sei molto ottimista, Tessa


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ma una semplice domanda ma perche la separazione non dovrebbe annullare il matrimonio? Allora la donna rimane legata in qualche modo al marito (traditore se egli e colpevole o meno)?


scusa giovIne, io apprezzo tanto la tua curiosità, ma questo mica è catechismo.it.
Se vuoi capire altre religioni, ti consiglio di parlare con persone che siano qualificate per farlo.
Ne trovi mediamente almeno una in ogni edificio con una croce in cima al tetto. E non sono pochi.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> scusa giovIne, io apprezzo tanto la tua curiosità, ma questo mica è catechismo.it.
> Se vuoi capire altre religioni, ti consiglio di parlare con persone che siano qualificate per farlo.
> Ne trovi mediamente almeno una in ogni edificio con una croce in cima al tetto. E non sono pochi.


Basta dire che nn lo sai, e piu veloce e nessuno penserebbe niente di te


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Basta dire che nn lo sai, e piu veloce e nessuno penserebbe niente di te


tu puoi pensare quello che vuoi.
Non ti riguarda se io lo so o non lo so.
Perchè questo non è il posto.
Qui si parla di tradimento: chi lo fa, chi lo subisce, chi diciamo è a fianco di chi lo fa.
Poi si parla pure di cucina.
Poi si parla di figli.
Poi si parla di società, di integrazione anche.
Parliamo dei nostri problemi, insomma.
Non ne andiamo a cercare degli altri.
Mi hai capito? Spero di sì.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tu puoi pensare quello che vuoi.
> Non ti riguarda se io lo so o non lo so.
> Perchè questo non è il posto.
> Qui si parla di tradimento: chi lo fa, chi lo subisce, chi diciamo è a fianco di chi lo fa.
> ...


Io parlo di tradimenti perche no ho avuti e conosco persone a me vicine che ne hanno e avuti anni fa e ne stanbo soffrendo ancora


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Avanti....mah...un po'...
> 
> Il genio che affermava che viene tradito perché RISPETTA TROPPO  le donne è tutto nostro eh...
> 
> ...


boh secondo me qua si parla dell'ABC della civiltà, nel senso che prevedere la galera per i traditori non è una sfumatura o una scuola di pensiero...

poi questo tizio non ha che da andare dai carabinieri per fare arrestare la fidanzata traditrice
se gli viene risposto che non si può, non ha che da dire ai carabinieri che sono imbecilli ed ignoranti, come ha fatto qui sopra...chissà se in caserma coglieranno il lato umoristico della vicenda...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Io parlo di tradimenti perche no ho avuti e conosco persone a me vicine che ne hanno e avuti anni fa e ne stanbo soffrendo ancora


ecco, bravo. Allora, per la nostra cultura e per la nostra legge, lasciando fuori la religione che è un aspetto molto soggettivo, particolare e non è in dotazione obbligatoria, funziona così:
tra Stato Italiano e Chiesa Cattolica c'è un accordo per cui se ti sposi con rito cattolico il matrimonio è valido anche per lo stato.
Dopodichè se hai contratto un matrimonio civile(in comune) dalla separazione puoi ottenere il divorzio dopo 3 anni, qualcosina di più per i tempi del tribunale.
Se invece il matrimonio l'hai fatto in chiesa, la parte civile, cioè per quanto riguarda lo stato, è uguale.
Per quanto riguarda la Chiesa no: il matrimonio dovrebbe essere indissolubile.
Però puoi chiedere l'annullamento anche per quello se uno dei due è venuto meno al sacramento, a esempio non ha voluto avere figli, però te la vedi con la Chiesa, lo stato non c'entra nulla ed eventualmente, dopo che hai ottenuto il divorzio, puoi risposarti con il rito civile ma non con quello cattolico.
Sono stata chiara anche adesso?


----------



## rewindmee (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco, bravo. Allora, per la nostra cultura e per la nostra legge, lasciando fuori la religione che è un aspetto molto soggettivo, particolare e non è in dotazione obbligatoria, funziona così:
> tra Stato Italiano e Chiesa Cattolica c'è un accordo per cui *se ti sposi con rito cattolico il matrimonio è valido anche per lo stato.*
> Dopodichè se hai contratto un matrimonio civile(in comune) dalla separazione puoi ottenere il divorzio dopo 3 anni, qualcosina di più per i tempi del tribunale.
> Se invece il matrimonio l'hai fatto in chiesa, la parte civile, cioè per quanto riguarda lo stato, è uguale.
> ...


1) Puoi fare anche solo il rito cattolico senza valore civile
2) Se paghi 20.000 euro e convinci qualcuno a inventarsi scuse, diventa solubile. Per i soldi, venderebbero mammà :facepalm:

3) Se hai pagato, ti risposi tranquillamente in chiesa...


----------



## JON (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Io parlo di tradimenti perche no ho avuti e conosco *persone a me vicine che ne hanno e avuti anni fa e ne stanbo soffrendo ancora*


Anche da noi fa soffrire uguale. Se poi il traditore viene impalato o meno quella sofferenza non cambia, o perlomeno non dovrebbe cambiare nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Marzo 2015)

rewindmee ha detto:


> 1) Puoi fare anche solo il rito cattolico senza valore civile
> 2) Se paghi 20.000 euro e convinci qualcuno a inventarsi scuse, diventa solubile. Per i soldi, venderebbero mammà :facepalm:
> 
> 3) Se hai pagato, ti risposi tranquillamente in chiesa...


fammi la cortesia, non mi quotare, non mi nominare, stammi a due spanne. Grazie.


----------



## rewindmee (9 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> fammi la cortesia, non mi quotare, non mi nominare, stammi a due spanne. Grazie.


Perchè, cosa è successo?


----------



## perplesso (9 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Guarda che la fine di un matrimonio per tradimento è una devastazione per tradito e traditore.....col cavolo che va bene al traditore....e te lo dice una che è stata tradita.


sono quasi 3 anni che sono qui ed ancora non ho visto un matrimonio finito per il tradimento.

ho visto solo matrimoni finire per lo scoperchiamento della pentola,scoperchiamento dovuto sì al tradimento ma non consistente solo in quello.


corretto dire che non va bene nemmeno al traditore,anzi almeno nei casi qui passati,il traditore scaricato se la passa peggio del tradito,che invece riscopre se stesso.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> sono quasi 3 anni che sono qui ed ancora non ho visto un matrimonio finito per il tradimento.
> 
> ho visto solo matrimoni finire per lo scoperchiamento della pentola,scoperchiamento dovuto sì al tradimento ma non consistente solo in quello.
> 
> ...



vero ho amico che si dispera,sai l'idiota correva dietro all'amore...i paesani dicono che fosse piu'vecchia,piu brutta,e pezzente,della moglie(tra l'altro'carica come un mulo)...ideona e Perpl????


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> boh secondo me qua si parla dell'ABC della civiltà, nel senso che prevedere la galera per i traditori non è una sfumatura o una scuola di pensiero...
> 
> poi questo tizio non ha che da andare dai carabinieri per fare arrestare la fidanzata traditrice
> se gli viene risposto che non si può, non ha che da dire ai carabinieri che sono imbecilli ed ignoranti, come ha fatto qui sopra...chissà se in caserma coglieranno il lato umoristico della vicenda...


E sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che siamo all'ABC. 

Ma io nn vedo neanche sfumature di pensiero nel fatto che in Italia la maggior parte delle violenze si consumi in casa. Da Mariti, Fidanzati, Zii, Amici. Mica dall'uomo nero che arriva e fa buh! Per dire...(che è quel pensiero geniale di "rispetto troppo")

Cioè, non mi sembra che abbiamo di che stare allegre/i.

Sono entrambe situazioni in cui viene rappresentata la violenza, che ha molteplici forme. Ed esprimono entrambe situazioni di arretratezza. E paura fondamentalmente. Forme di controllo. 

Ed è in questo che io vedo pochissima differenza. Cultura di violenza. Diversamente espressa. Diversamente taciuta. Diversamente graduata forse. 

E allora il modo di porsi di fronte a questo io credo sia significativo. 

Se di fronte alla violenza mi pongo con violenza, MA dicendomi che io posso perchè la mia posizione me lo consente e quindi giustificandomi....allora mento, a me stessa innanzitutto.

Se voglio pormi con violenza mi pongo con violenza e lo dichiaro. Che anche dentro di me alberga. 

Ma credo di potermi dire civile e tendente ad un pensiero libero e non in bianco e nero quando sono consapevole di questo. Quando con la violenza ci faccio pace, o perlomeno non la nego. E ci cammino. Sapendo che appartiene a me. 
Tanto quanto appartiene agli altri intorno a me. 

Non sono CONTRO la violenza, perchè è in quel contro che alberga il paradosso in cui la violenza non si interrompe mai.
E non sono A FAVORE della violenza, perchè non credo sia una risposta valida. Credo sia un'ultima spiaggia. 

Non mi piace utilizzare "lo straniero" (e non intendo soltanto chi non è nato in Italia, intendo proprio le persone che sento "straniere" al mio sentire, tutte) come scappatoia. E rifugio. 
E di conseguenza provo a non farlo. 

Se poi "lo straniero" da me mi chiede coi suoi comportamenti di mettere un fermo, di dovermi difendere anche, sta pur tranquilla che quella violenza che alberga dentro di me emerge. Nei livelli in cui le è richiesto e come mi è possibile. E se mi tirano, anche di più.

I denti li scopro quando serve. Che le mie energie sono preziose.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Uhlalá ha detto:


> Io a 22 anni non riuscivo a concepire il tradimento......ora che ho quasi il doppio di anni lo vedo in maniera diversa, sempre doloroso, sempre uno strappo, ma a chi tenta di ricucire lo strappo proprio non me la sento di dire "lascia perdere è una persona che merita il fuoco dell'inferno".....ognuno ha una propria storia,e proprio non me la sento di essere così categorica......a 20 anni ERO così categorica. Poi magari c'è chi a 20 anni ha già una buona maturità....non era il mio caso. Nè il caso di tante persone che conosco.
> 
> vabbè





Uhlalá ha detto:


> No.....vabbè.....mi ricredo.....ho letto solo ora gli altri suoi post......nel suo caso non è età, decisamente......
> .......ussignúr .....





l'età non è una buona scusa per non essere curiosi di conoscere...secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che siamo all'ABC.
> 
> Ma io nn vedo neanche sfumature di pensiero nel fatto che in Italia la maggior parte delle violenze si consumi in casa. Da Mariti, Fidanzati, Zii, Amici. Mica dall'uomo nero che arriva e fa buh! Per dire...(che è quel pensiero geniale di "rispetto troppo")
> 
> ...


No vabbè, ma sono proprio distanti millemila anni luce e manco lontanamente paragonabili. Ma quale cultura della violenza, che scherziamo? Questi se te beccano che ti fai la scappatella con uno prima ti ficcano in galera e poi a casa t'ammazzano pure de botte. Oh. Di che parli?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ma sono proprio distanti millemila anni luce e manco lontanamente paragonabili. Ma quale cultura della violenza, che scherziamo? Questi se te beccano che ti fai la scappatella con uno prima ti ficcano in galera e poi a casa t'ammazzano pure de botte. Oh. Di che parli?



E che cultura è secondo te quella secondo cui un uomo mi prende e me lo infila a forza, convinto che il mio no sia un sì nascosto, perchè cazzo, le donne fanno così, e finisce anche chiedendomi se va tutto bene? 
Uh cazzo...dovevo dargli una testata...che sciocca!:singleeye:

Che siamo distanti sono d'accordo. Che non condivido mi pare di averlo detto chiaramente. 

Che siamo esenti assolutamente no. Non lo penso. Quindi neanche lo dico. 

E' cultura della violenza. Più o meno evoluta e graduata e legiferata. La culla culturale è quella. 

Quindi non mi metto a pontificare sul mio essere esente. Semmai discuto se posso. O mando a fare in culo se non posso. O altro se mi mettono in condizione. 
Ma non parto a priori. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Anche da noi fa soffrire uguale. Se poi il traditore viene impalato o meno quella sofferenza non cambia, o perlomeno non dovrebbe cambiare nulla.


Quando ho detto persone a me vicine intendevo amici italiani


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che cultura è secondo te quella secondo cui un uomo mi prende e me lo infila a forza, convinto che il mio no sia un sì nascosto, perchè cazzo, le donne fanno così, e finisce anche chiedendomi se va tutto bene?
> Uh cazzo...dovevo dargli una testata...che sciocca!:singleeye:
> 
> Che siamo distanti sono d'accordo. Che non condivido mi pare di averlo detto chiaramente.
> ...


E' diverso. Un conto è uno che ti infila a forza perchè può. E magari se non stai buona ti saccagna pure di mazzate, che NON E' cultura della violenza ma VIOLENZA (e sono due cose ben diverse). Un altro è CODIFICARE LA VIOLENZA IN DIRITTO. Tipo che l'adultera l'arresto o la lapido (magari dopo). Tipo che mia moglie è mia e se mi viene di frustarla lo faccio e nessuno deve dirmi UN CAZZO. Quella è CULTURA DELLA VIOLENZA. Esattamente.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che siamo all'ABC.
> 
> Ma io nn vedo neanche sfumature di pensiero nel fatto che in Italia la maggior parte delle violenze si consumi in casa. Da Mariti, Fidanzati, Zii, Amici. Mica dall'uomo nero che arriva e fa buh! Per dire...(che è quel pensiero geniale di "rispetto troppo")
> 
> ...


Pur essendo i un era di tecnologia, ci sono persone che trattano la fidanzata, moglie o amante solo come strumenti sessuali, e se lei prova a fare un qualcosa lui si scatena su di lei, siamo nel 2015 e ci sono persone che si sono fermate al 1500 e questo e grave, molto grave per le povere donne che siano o non siano delle madri, perche sono loro che soffrono se hanno trovato un animale come loro uomo


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *E che cultura è secondo te quella secondo cui un uomo mi prende e me lo infila a forza, convinto che il mio no sia un sì nascosto, perchè cazzo, le donne fanno così, e finisce anche chiedendomi se va tutto bene? *
> Uh cazzo...dovevo dargli una testata...che sciocca!:singleeye:
> 
> Che siamo distanti sono d'accordo. Che non condivido mi pare di averlo detto chiaramente.
> ...



è un caso di violenza sessuale che va denunciato immediatamente 
per la nostra legge è necessario il consenso, anzi in caso di minore età, non basta nemmeno...

è vero che purtroppo tante donne si accorgono troppo tardi con chi hanno a che fare, ma è altrettanto vero che abbiamo gli strumenti per difenderci, cosa che non è affatto scontata in altre parti del mondo


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' diverso. Un conto è uno che ti infila a forza perchè può. E magari se non stai buona ti saccagna pure di mazzate, che NON E' cultura della violenza ma VIOLENZA (e sono due cose ben diverse). Un altro è CODIFICARE LA VIOLENZA IN DIRITTO. Tipo che l'adultera l'arresto o la lapido (magari dopo). Tipo che mia moglie è mia e se mi viene di frustarla lo faccio e nessuno deve dirmi UN CAZZO. Quella è CULTURA DELLA VIOLENZA. Esattamente.




Sono due diversi piani. Entrambi esistenti. 


Esplicito. Arresto, lapidazione, delitto d'onore.

Implicito. Te lo infilo e ti riempio di mazzate se non stai buona.


Sono d'accordo con te sul fatto che il piano esplicito abbia un peso massivo nel sostenere l'idea culturale. E che mi ca sostengo galera e lapidazione. O altre robette di quel genere. Come non sostengo l'infibulazione per dire. 

Ed è su questo che come Stato italiano siamo evoluti lentamente. E ancora stiamo evolvendo. 

Che il delitto d'onore è stato comunque tolto nell'84 mi sembra, o forse '81, non ricordo bene. 
E non è di molti anni fa la sentenza per cui una donna violentata che indossava i jeans non era davvero violentata perchè per togliere i jeans serviva il suo consenso.
Il divorzio è degli anni 70 eh..mica eoni fa.

L'altro piano, quello implicito, che è quello di cui sto parlando qui dentro, è quello che però è durevole. 
Perchè è parte della cultura di fondo che caratterizza un popolo. E non basta cambiare la legge per cambiare quel fondo. Proprio perchè la legge si è prodotta in quella cultura. 

Cambiare la legge è sicuramente un passo. Cambiare la cultura che quella legge ha prodotto è ben altro lavoro. E richiede generazioni. 

Di questo sto parlando. 

E sostengo che scagliarsi a priori non è altro che sostenere la cultura violenta stessa.

Non so se sto riuscendo a spiegarmi.

Non faccio la difesa del povero straniero. E neanche schifo la legislazione a cui devo sottostare.  

Non mi interessa. E' evidente che una sia più avanzata dell'altra rispetto ai diritti civili degli individui. 

Semplicemente cerco di guardare le dinamiche che sottendono il crearsi proprio quella cultura che ha prodotto proprio quel modo di legislare. 

E ripeto...la nostra cultura implicita..è violenta. 

Che problema c'è ad ammetterlo?


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No vabbè, ma sono proprio distanti millemila anni luce e manco lontanamente paragonabili. Ma quale cultura della violenza, che scherziamo? Questi se te beccano che ti fai la scappatella con uno prima ti ficcano in galera e poi a casa t'ammazzano pure de botte. Oh. Di che parli?


Tu che dici ste cose, ne sei sicuro? 
Sei mai andato in marocco a vedere com'è la vita li?
Ho un'amica italiana che stava con un italiano e un giorno tornando a casa lo ha trovato che si stava s######o una, e lei ha deciso di lasciarlo. 
Da quel giorno ha dovuto andarsene dal suo paese e dalla sua famiglia perche quel mostro con cui stava, la picchiata parecchie volte perche nn voleva che si lasciassere, e un giorno la presa a calci rompendole un paio di costole
Tu che parli di culture lontane millemila anni luce, conosci almeno le persone che ti circondano o i tuoi amici piu cari? 
Se nn e cosi smettila di sputare sentenze per un paese e delle culture che manco conosci


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> è un caso di violenza sessuale che va denunciato immediatamente
> per la nostra legge è necessario il consenso, anzi in caso di minore età, non basta nemmeno...
> 
> è vero che purtroppo tante donne si accorgono troppo tardi con chi hanno a che fare, ma è altrettanto vero che abbiamo gli strumenti per difenderci, cosa che non è affatto scontata in altre parti del mondo


E grazie. 

Ed è vero che le donne si accorgono tardi, perchè si fa fatica a pensare che una società evoluta come la nostra sia composta di uomini che hanno bisogno della punizione per non infilarlo dove gli pare e piace. E la punizione comunque non basta. Per cambiare la cultura intendo. 

Di questo livello sto parlando free.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Tu che dici ste cose, ne sei sicuro?
> Sei mai andato in marocco a vedere com'è la vita li?
> Ho un'amica italiana che stava con un italiano e un giorno tornando a casa lo ha trovato che si stava s######o una, e lei ha deciso di lasciarlo.
> Da quel giorno ha dovuto andarsene dal suo paese e dalla sua famiglia perche quel mostro con cui stava, la picchiata parecchie volte perche nn voleva che si lasciassere, e un giorno la presa a calci rompendole un paio di costole
> ...



guarda che sei tu che hai detto robe tipo che è giusta la galera per il traditore, oh!

e altre perle che mi sono sfuggite. Definendo chiaramente che è proprio lo stato marocchino a legiferare a riguardo. E sostenendo che questo sia anche giusto. 

facendo il capello sul fatto che la galera è di mesi e non di anni. Come se la cosa facesse la differenza rispetto al principio.

E poi se proprio devi scrivere puttana, scopare, troia...scrivilo.

Che si può.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Pur essendo i un era di tecnologia, ci sono persone che trattano la fidanzata, moglie o amante solo come strumenti sessuali, e se lei prova a fare un qualcosa lui si scatena su di lei, siamo nel 2015 e ci sono persone che si sono fermate al 1500 e questo e grave, molto grave per le *povere donne che siano o non siano delle madri*, perche sono loro che soffrono se hanno trovato un animale come loro uomo



ti prego....

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E che cultura è secondo te quella secondo cui un uomo mi prende e me lo infila a forza, convinto che il mio no sia un sì nascosto, perchè cazzo, le donne fanno così, e finisce anche chiedendomi se va tutto bene?
> Uh cazzo...dovevo dargli una testata...che sciocca!:singleeye:
> 
> Che siamo distanti sono d'accordo. Che non condivido mi pare di averlo detto chiaramente.
> ...


Che genere di persona umana o non penserebbe che una ragazza o donna che lo prende con la forza, e quasi sempre prima e durante la cosa lei piange, come fanno sti idioti a pensare che queste ragazze siano consensienti dal farlo, in che mondo viviamo. 
E comunque gli animali, gli stupratori, gli agressori ci sono in qualsiasi cultura al mondo. E io ho detto e lo ripeto che si va in galera per un mese o 2 per luomo e poi ce il divorzio, cosi anche se il tradito lo scopre nn cerca di fare qualcosa di perocoloso. Come succede in altri posti


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E grazie.
> 
> Ed è vero che le donne si accorgono tardi, perchè si fa fatica a pensare che una società evoluta come la nostra sia composta di uomini che hanno bisogno della punizione per non infilarlo dove gli pare e piace. E la punizione comunque non basta. Per cambiare la cultura intendo.
> 
> Di questo livello sto parlando free.


la violenza non è una cultura ma una sottocultura, vale a dire una "cultura" che si discosta per alcuni versi dalla cultura sociale generale, e in questo caso è anche contraria alla legge 

sinceramente non capisco dove vuoi arrivare, manco gli italiani fossero "famosi" per la violenza...

hai visto per es. la polizia USA? ma possibile che ammazzino sempre i negri, mai una volta che li feriscano o, meglio, li arrestino senza lesionarli, e stop??
per caso le procedure balistiche di fermo sono male interpretate??


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono due diversi piani. Entrambi esistenti.
> 
> 
> Esplicito. Arresto, lapidazione, delitto d'onore.
> ...


Ma non e' la cultura violenta, e' l'uomo (inteso come essere umano, quindi donne incluse),ad esserlo. Tu ti riferisci non ad una violenza culturale, ma ad una ipotesi di societa' utopica (e quindi farlocca) dove non c'e' necessita' del diritto in quanto nel piano implicito (..) la violenza non esiste, che e' appunto una scemenza. Noi abbiamo un sistema giuridico, tolte le ovvie minchiate tipo jeans che dicevi, fantastico. Non scherzo. Il punto e' che siamo sempre in Italia, ma qui cazzo, pure se con qualche decennio di ritardo rispetto al resto dell'occidente (e ringraziamo Santa Madre Chiesa per questo e per passare lo stipendio al Conte, mortacci loro), almeno PUOI divorziare. E Madonna, su. Se uno volesse infilartelo te lo infilerebbe a piombo pure in Finlandia, perche' le persone di merda esistono a prescindere dalla cultura e purtroppo non e' che ci si puo' fare un cazzo, salvo mandarle in galera ove possibile.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda che sei tu che hai detto robe tipo che è giusta la galera per il traditore, oh!
> 
> e altre perle che mi sono sfuggite. Definendo chiaramente che è proprio lo stato marocchino a legiferare a riguardo. E sostenendo che questo sia anche giusto.
> 
> ...


Ipazia come ho visto molte volte sui telegiornali italiani di qualcuno che tradisce e poi viene brutalmente ucciso, con lesempio di quel corridore diversamente abile che uccise la moglie in sud africa, quando scoprì che lo stava tradendo. 
Quindi io ti dico na cosa, e meglio mettere una donna in galera per qualche settimana e quando esce e divorziata, o lasciarla insieme al marito che puo vendicarsi come vuole con lei? 
Lo abbiamo visto tutti quel caso quindi io vi chiedo a tutti se e meglio qualche settimana dietro le sbarre o invece lasciarla a casa con un mostro che puo torturarla e ucciderla?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> la violenza non è una cultura ma una sottocultura, vale a dire una "cultura" che si discosta per alcuni versi dalla cultura sociale generale, e in questo caso è anche contraria alla legge
> 
> sinceramente non capisco dove vuoi arrivare, manco gli italiani fossero "famosi" per la violenza...
> 
> ...


Io invece non credo sia una sottocultura. 

Provo a spiegarmi. 

Siamo esseri che si muovono su diversi istinti. Da quello dell'affetto a quello dell'aggressività.

La violenza è parte di noi. Intrinsecamente. 

Ci caratterizza. Che poi abbiamo creato un sistema tale per cui le mettiamo dei freni, perchè diventerebbe impossibile vivere in gruppo altrimenti sono d'accordo.

Ed esistono sistemi che frenano più o meno. Altri che sostengono addirittura. 

il delitto d'onore che era presente fino a pochissimo tempo fa, parlava di giustificazione della violenza in un regime di discriminazione di un genere. (e di conseguenza anche dell'altro).

Di questo sto parlando.

E sto parlando del fatto che partire in pregiudizio, quindi dividere il mondo in bianco e nero, è uno di quei pensieri di fondo, culturali e sociali che sostengono l'essere violenti.

Gli italiani sono violenti, esattamente come altri popoli. Questo sostengo.

Che poi per fortuna si sta uscendo dal medioevo è un dato.

Se mi violentano e denuncio forse il tipo qualche mese di galera se lo fa. 
Mi sembra che anche da noi ci sia da fare. 

Che se uno stalker mi chiama per mesi e mi minaccia di morte sono comunque sola a gestirmela. Che socialmente parlando la prima cosa che mi chiedono è "ma cosa hai fatto?"

E non mi ricordo chi, proprio qui sul forum ha sostenuto che se mi infilo una mini inguinale sto provocando quel povero cristo che si ritrova costretto a infilarmelo a forza. 

Insomma, io penso che siamo in una situazione tale per cui ergersi semplicemente a giudici di chi è messo peggio non faccia buon gioco. Al nostro miglioramento. E che forse anche noi qualche cosina da accomodare ce l'abbiamo. 

E' più chiaro?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non e' la cultura violenta, e' l'uomo (inteso come essere umano, quindi donne incluse),ad esserlo. Tu ti riferisci non ad una violenza culturale, ma ad una ipotesi di societa' utopica (e quindi farlocca) dove non c'e' necessita' del diritto in quanto nel piano implicito (..) la violenza non esiste, che e' appunto una scemenza. Noi abbiamo un sistema giuridico, tolte le ovvie minchiate tipo jeans che dicevi, fantastico. Non scherzo. Il punto e' che siamo sempre in Italia, ma qui cazzo, pure se con qualche decennio di ritardo rispetto al resto dell'occidente (e ringraziamo Santa Madre Chiesa per questo e per passare lo stipendio al Conte, mortacci loro), almeno PUOI divorziare. E Madonna, su. Se uno volesse infilartelo te lo infilerebbe a piombo pure in Finlandia, perche' le persone di merda esistono a prescindere dalla cultura e purtroppo non e' che ci si puo' fare un cazzo, salvo mandarle in galera ove possibile.


Non mi spiego mi sa. 

Io non sogno una società in cui la violenza non esiste. 
La violenza contraddistingue anche me. E io so che dentro di me ce n'è e tanta. Semplicemente perchè sono un animale umano. 

Il mio punto è non negarlo. Semplicemente. 

Che proprio perchè è l'essere umano (maschio e femmina) ad essere violento ed al contempo creatore di cultura, il suo essere violento diventa cultura. Brodo culturale più o meno evidente. Più o meno strisciante. 

Che ho la sensazione che invece si faccia spesso finta di non vederla. In particolare quando ci si guarda allo specchio. 

E sono convinta del fatto che sparare a zero intorno, quando anche qui mica che ci distinguiamo per consapevolezza della cosa, sia inutile. Spreco inutile di energia. 

Che è riconoscere la violenza che permette di governarla. 

E mica mi lamento della mia legislazione se la guardo in proporzione a quelle in cui come donna verrei lapidata per una scopata. Ma la critico però in proporzione a quelle legislazioni che sono più avanti e per esempio non rompono il cazzo sull'aborto frutto di violenza per dire. 

mi sono spiegata meglio?

La mia non è difesa nè dell'uno nè dell'altro. A me interessa capire e migliorare. 
Ed in particolare per quanto riguarda la violenza, che ci pervade culturalmente, storicamente, biologicamente, socialmente mi piace nominare con chiarezza.

e per violenza non intendo solo atto violento. Che quello è solo il finale. Ed è il meno doloroso in realtà. Perchè passa. Il fisico guarisce se ti va di culo e non tiprendi qualche malattia da portarti appresso per la vita. O se per sbaglio non ti ledono definitivamente un occhio a pugni. Per dire eh. 

Per violenza intendo tutto il giro che porta agli agiti. Che guarda caso sono sempre esplosioni..."era così un bravo ragazzo"..:unhappy:

Il pensiero del genio "rispetto troppo le donne ecco perchè mi tradiscono" è il bozzo in cui nasce poi l'agito cazzuto dello sbattere al muro senza consenso.


----------



## free (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io invece non credo sia una sottocultura.
> 
> Provo a spiegarmi.
> 
> ...



per amore di verità, il delitto d'onore riguardava anche l'uccisione del marito traditore, non c'era distinzione di genere, comunque lungi da me difendere il delitto d'onore, piuttosto difendo la capacità di abbandonarlo...

la violenza è una sottocultura SE viene giustificata nell'ambito di un determinato ambiante sociale, altrimenti rimane una responsabilità del singolo individuo, che si spera finisca presto nelle patrie galere (o anche non patrie)


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Ipazia come ho visto molte volte sui telegiornali italiani di qualcuno che tradisce e poi viene brutalmente ucciso, con lesempio di quel corridore diversamente abile che uccise la moglie in sud africa, quando scoprì che lo stava tradendo.
> Quindi io ti dico na cosa, e meglio mettere una donna in galera per qualche settimana e quando esce e divorziata, o lasciarla insieme al marito che puo vendicarsi come vuole con lei?
> Lo abbiamo visto tutti quel caso quindi io vi chiedo a tutti se e *meglio qualche settimana dietro le sbarre o invece lasciarla a casa con un mostro che puo torturarla e ucciderla*?


Certo, già che ci siamo, durante questa bella vacanzina, mettiamola anche a pane e acqua. 

Ma mica per altro eh, è per aiutarla a preservare la linea e ad essere più figa quando uscirà finalmente libera dal mostro. 

Gli uomini invece, per preservarli da quelle arpie traditrici e puttane, li mettiamo ai lavori forzati. Ma per tutelarli eh. E poi se lavorano duro si fanno anche un fisico da urlo. 



Scolta, ti prego....fai il favore. 

Pensa prima di scrivere. E poi prova a buttarla giù un tantino meglio. Che così non funziona in nessun modo. Neanche se volessi perculare. E' noioso.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> per amore di verità, il delitto d'onore riguardava anche l'uccisione del marito traditore, non c'era distinzione di genere, comunque lungi da me difendere il delitto d'onore, *piuttosto difendo la capacità di abbandonarlo*...
> 
> la violenza è una sottocultura SE viene giustificata nell'ambito di un determinato ambiante sociale, altrimenti rimane una responsabilità del singolo individuo, che si spera finisca presto nelle patrie galere (o anche non patrie)


Vero. Parlo anch'io di uomini e donne eh. Forme diverse di violenza. Ma pur sempre di cultura violenta si tratta.

E io con te. Pur rimarcando che quella capacità non giunge da eoni eh...

La violenza è cultura dal momento in cui sostiene se stessa nelle trame sociali. E più è implicita più io la trovo pericolosa. 

Tanto che, come giustamente citavi tu, basta guardare alcuni episodi della polizia americana, no?...

Uso violenza perchè sono dalla parte giusta. E' Questo che intendo. In quei casi è particolarmente evidente.

E lo faccio indossando una divisa di stato.

Forse è come dici tu...le armi saranno fallate???:sonar:


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi spiego mi sa.
> 
> Io non sogno una società in cui la violenza non esiste.
> La violenza contraddistingue anche me. E io so che dentro di me ce n'è e tanta. Semplicemente perchè sono un animale umano.
> ...


Ma non c'e' nulla da capire? Cosa devi capire? Qui mica nessuno nega che la societa' (in senso lato) sia violenta. E' che pero' mettere sullo stesso piano Italia e Maghreb e' proprio una vaccata. Essu'. Cosa devi capire? Preso per buono il fatto che a livello di diritto siamo milioni di anni luce avanti, di che parliamo ancora?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non c'e' nulla da capire? Cosa devi capire? Qui mica nessuno nega che la societa' (in senso lato) sia violenta. E' che pero' mettere sullo stesso piano Italia e Maghreb e' proprio una vaccata. Essu'. Cosa devi capire? Preso per buono il fatto che a livello di diritto siamo milioni di anni luce avanti, di che parliamo ancora?


E chi ha messo sullo stesso piano Italia e Maghreb? In particolare da un punto di vista legislativo...

io sostenevo esattamente quello che hai detto tu. 
E cioè che la società (in senso lato) è violenta. 
A prescindere dalle coordinate geografiche. 

E sostengo che partire a priori, e proprio con un atteggiamento che esprime esattamente quello che si critica e cioè discriminazione e violenza, sia inutile e anche peggio. Oltre che confermante la violenza stessa.

E proprio perchè sono su un piano che ritengo diverso ma perfettibile, ma anche simile per la culla in cui si muovono le società, che penso che fin tanto che si riesce, si può discutere provando a spogliarsi dal pregiudizio. 

Poi ecco...se mi arriva questo e mi dice che mi mettono in galera per proteggermi, mi conferma tutta una serie di cose. E mi spiace perchè dice di avere 22 anni. Quindi è futuro. 

E in primis si conferma l'incomunicabilità, riguardo al riconoscimento di atteggiamenti e pensieri che riguardano la violenza. Che viene sempre riconosciuta soltanto come agito e non nelle sue premesse implicite. 

incomunicabilità che però io trovo diffusa e non soltanto dipendente dalla provenienza geografica. (anche se sono d'accordo che i brodi culturali in cui si cresce facciano la differenza, e molto anche).

Ma non per questo smetto di sostenere che il fondo culturale non è lontanissimo. Cambiano le esplicitazioni e i permessi sociali. Che è tanto. Ma la sostanza al fondo resta. Nella consapevolezza dei singoli individui.

Che ripeto, il genio del "rispetto troppo" o l'altro che non mi ricordo chi fosse che la mini è un sì a priori, erano tutti di casa nostra eh. O l'altro che, siccome subisci violenza, diventi una specie di panda da proteggere e con cui non discutere di violenza. 
E con loro ho trovato la stessa incomunicabilità.

Che sono tutti condizionamenti caserecci che riguardano la violenza. 

Le leggi nascono da questi condizionamenti. Che gli si opponga o li sostenga.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Sapete io sto zitto e comunque mi spiace solo per quelle povere italiane che vengono massacrate da uomini che amavano,


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sapete io sto zitto e comunque mi spiace solo per quelle povere italiane che vengono massacrate da uomini che amavano,


E invece di stare zitto. Che non serve a niente, prova a leggere e a confrontarti. 

Ma però leggi quello che scrivi cacchio.

E smettila di spiacerti per le povere donne insomma. 

C'era uno che diceva che chi educa una donna educa un popolo....quegli uomini che massacrano, sono figli delle donne....ci hai mai pensato?


----------



## Eratò (9 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sapete io sto zitto e comunque mi spiace solo per quelle povere italiane che vengono massacrate da uomini che amavano,


Purtroppo delle donne vengono massacrate ogni giorno in tutto il mondo in 1000 modi...


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'era uno che diceva che chi educa una donna educa un popolo....quegli uomini che massacrano, sono figli delle donne....ci hai mai pensato?


Non so se mi piace il concetto che intravedo qua...


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non so se mi piace il concetto che intravedo qua...


non piace neanche a me...

ed è una domanda che mi pongo costantemente.


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non piace neanche a me...
> 
> ed è una domanda che mi pongo costantemente.


Non mi piace che si dia la colpa solo alla mamma..  dove stava il padre?  Quando mi sembra di odorare un minimo sentore di mistica della maternità mi stranisco


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non mi piace che si dia la colpa solo alla mamma..  dove stava il padre?  Quando mi sembra di odorare un minimo sentore di mistica della maternità mi stranisco


uh..mistica della maternità no. 

però dove stava il padre me lo chiedo spesso. anche io.

e allo stesso modo mi chiedo come una società educante, principalmente formata da donne proprio non ne esca.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (9 Marzo 2015)

Si ok


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh..mistica della maternità no.
> 
> però dove stava il padre me lo chiedo spesso. anche io.
> 
> e allo stesso modo mi chiedo come una società educante, principalmente formata da donne proprio non ne esca.


Perchè nella maggioranza assoluta dei casi accettano il loro "ruolo sociale" senza ribellarsi?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Perchè nella maggioranza assoluta dei casi accettano il loro "ruolo sociale" senza ribellarsi?


Questa è una delle cose che penso.

Ma poi mi chiedo anche chi è che costruisce e aggiorna quei ruoli. E siamo sempre noi in fondo. 
Uomini e donne. Ma prima ancora individui. 

Che sta a noi metterli in discussione. E adesso gli strumenti ci sono tutti per farlo. 

No?


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> uh..mistica della maternità no.
> 
> però dove stava il padre me lo chiedo spesso. anche io.
> 
> e allo stesso modo mi chiedo come una società educante, principalmente formata da donne proprio non ne esca.


È questo il problema; l'idea che l-educazione sia in mano alle donne. Anche gli uomini, magari con la loro astensione o assenza, stanno contribuendo a la "mala educación". Un'altra trappola per le donne, il sentirsi investite (o sommerse) del ruolo fondamentale, unico, dell' educazione. Secondo me ci sta invece un bel fifty fifty.


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Questa è una delle cose che penso.
> 
> Ma poi mi chiedo anche chi è che costruisce e aggiorna quei ruoli. E siamo sempre noi in fondo.
> Uomini e donne. Ma prima ancora individui.
> ...


Sì, in fondo dipende molto dagli individui, ma ancora di più dipende dalla cultura dove sono inseriti perchè penso che un conto sia parlare della nostra società, dove il cambiamento è stato sempre tumultuoso per un succedersi concatenato di eventi storici, un'altro conto è per esempio una società tribale e isolata dove il peso della tradizione soffoca spesso qualsiasi idea di emancipazione perchè non funzionale all'idea di "sopravvivenza" del nucleo sociale stesso.

Non a caso qualsiasi sopruso contro le donne viene sempre giustificato dal "bene della famiglia", dall"onore" etc.
cioè viene sempre giustificato come male minore.

E' un abominio, lo so'..............

Noi adesso gli strumenti effettivamente li abbiamo tutti, ma non sono certo siano estesi proprio a tutte le pieghe della nostra società.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> È questo il problema; l'idea che l-educazione sia in mano alle donne. Anche gli uomini, magari con la loro astensione o assenza, stanno contribuendo a la "mala educación". Un'altra trappola per le donne, il sentirsi investite (o sommerse) del ruolo fondamentale, unico, dell' educazione. Secondo me ci sta invece un bel fifty fifty.


Ma io non sto parlando solo delle madri eh. Che a quel livello la vedo come te. 

Penso all'istituzione che si occupa di educazione in Italia, e cioè la scuola. 

Dall'infanzia fino alla quinta elementare i ragazzini incontrano prevalentemente donne. Non saprei le percentuali, ma credo che la presenza femminile si aggiri intorno all'almeno 80% in quegli ordini di scuole. 

Gli uomini iniziano a comparire un po' di più alle medie. E ancora un po' di più alle superiori. 

All'università...vabbè...è già quasi tardi...all'università si sta già parlando di giovani uomini e giovani donne in formazione. 

Ed è in quell'ambito che i ragazzini crescono.


----------



## Joey Blow (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E chi ha messo sullo stesso piano Italia e Maghreb? In particolare da un punto di vista legislativo...
> 
> io sostenevo esattamente quello che hai detto tu.
> E cioè che la società (in senso lato) è violenta.
> ...


A me pareva che fosse piu' un discorso del tipo "stiamo tutti male" piuttosto che "si sta meglio qui che li'". Il tuo dico. Anche perche' poi hai tirato fuori il discorso infilaggio coatto intendendo che certe robe accadono anche qui e buongiorno. Comunque sul secondo sono assolutamente d'accordo, sul primo per sommissimi capi e se ragioniamo sulla natura umana globalmente come specie.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sì, in fondo dipende molto dagli individui, ma ancora di più dipende dalla cultura dove sono inseriti perchè penso che un conto sia parlare della nostra società, dove il cambiamento è stato sempre tumultuoso per un succedersi concatenato di eventi storici, un'altro conto è per esempio una società tribale e isolata dove il peso della tradizione soffoca spesso qualsiasi idea di emancipazione perchè non funzionale all'idea di "sopravvivenza" del nucleo sociale stesso.
> 
> Non a caso qualsiasi sopruso contro le donne viene sempre giustificato dal "bene della famiglia", dall"onore" etc.
> cioè viene sempre giustificato come male minore.
> ...


E' che sono gli individui stessi a operare soprusi su se stessi in nome di un bene maggiore (che sia famiglia o dio...)

E le donne in particolare hanno una storia giovane rispetto agli uomini a questo riguardo. Al non farlo intendo. 
Che una donna divorziata, anche soltanto ai tempi di mia madre, non se la passava benissimo. In termini economici e anche in termini di stigma sociale.  
Ma io credo che anche gli uomini abbiano il loro bel carico da gestire. 

Solo che raramente si riesce a condividere. 

E non ne sono certa neanche io sai...

Anche perchè paradossalmente nella nostra società è sulle sfumature che si giocano i cambiamenti culturali. Che è assodato che picchiare una donna non si fa.

Però io ho guardato negli occhi più di una donna che, dopo averle prese dal proprio uomo, minimizzava. Toglieva valore al gesto. E ho sentito altre donne dire "eh, però lo provocava...se l'è cercata". 

E a quel prenderle ci era arrivata mica di un botto. Ma con piccoli passetti quotidiani. Lenti. Ma inesorabili. E l'uomo con lei. 

Che io rimango convinta che ci si possa aiutare in due a non arrivarci. Aiutandosi a far pace con quella parte violenta di cui si parlava prima. 

Che la relazione vittima carnefice, per dire è circolare. E non si esiste uno senza l'altro.

Con questo non voglio essere fraintesa. Il mio intento non è cercare colpe. DA nessuna parte. non credo che serva cercare le colpe. 

Credo che sia invece importante aprire una qualche forma di comunicazione fra individui. Che proprio in virtù dei condizionamenti di cui parlavi tu smettono di considerarsi pienamente individui e iniziano a considerarsi come "possedimenti" gli uni degli altri.  

Che sono convinta del fatto che la violenza sia molto banale in sè. 
Si cerca l'uomo nero. La particolarità. 

Ma è invece ben diffusa in ognuno. E viviamo in una società che questo lo nega. E si scaglia CONTRO a priori. Quando io penso che più che scagliarsi contro (che è il paradosso del "ti affermo negandoti") sia forse più utile svelare. E nominare. 

Fin dal più piccolo esordio. 

Che arrivati ad un certo punto, poi non si torna più indietro. 

Credo eh...ci sto sragionando su questa cosa


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non sto parlando solo delle madri eh. Che a quel livello la vedo come te.
> 
> Penso all'istituzione che si occupa di educazione in Italia, e cioè la scuola.
> 
> ...


Non lo so, non ci ho mai riflettuto molto sul ruolo dei maestri, un po più sul ruolo dei compagni. Ma mio figlio ha una maestra e un maestro, quest'ultimo più giovane di me. Odia mio figlio e lo ha penalizzato in ogni modo per cinque anni. Di tutte le altre maestre tra primaria e asilo solo una forse si era fissata su mio figlio in quel modo, ma è stata solo un anno. La delusione di mio figlio per questo maestro stronzo è più grande che per una maestra stronza, forse perché é maschio e ci sarebbe stata un'identificazione, se non fosse appunto così stronzo.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me pareva che fosse piu' un discorso del tipo "stiamo tutti male" piuttosto che "si sta meglio qui che li'". Il tuo dico. Anche perche' poi hai tirato fuori il discorso infilaggio coatto intendendo che certe robe accadono anche qui e buongiorno. Comunque sul secondo sono assolutamente d'accordo, sul primo per sommissimi capi e se ragioniamo sulla natura umana globalmente come specie.


No. io intendevo semplicemente, per dirla asciutta, che abbiamo poco da ridere. 
Nel senso che ridere degli altri per sentirsi un po' più fighi quando anche qui, e non soltanto qui, non brilliamo certo per evoluzione...mi sembra inutile. 

E che rifiutare a priori, individuando il male sempre esterno a noi, non porta a niente. In termini di miglioramento individuale e sociale. 

E continua non piacermi questa ode alla non violenza quando per primi si usa una modalità violenta. 
Anche dal punto di vista comunicativo. 

Che, voglio dire, sono violenta? Sì. Posso esserlo e molto. 
Mica che essere dalla parte giusta della barricata rende la mia violenza una violenza migliore dell'altra. Sempre violenza è.
E allora la nomino. Non mi nascondo. E la agisco. Consapevolmente però. Senza raccontarmela. E senza nascondermi dietro ad un dito. 

Sull'infilaggio mi era partito l'embolo 

Perchè per sommissimi capi? Cos'è che non ti torna?


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non lo so, non ci ho mai riflettuto molto sul ruolo dei maestri, un po più sul ruolo dei compagni. Ma mio figlio ha una maestra e un maestro, quest'ultimo più giovane di me. Odia mio figlio e lo ha penalizzato in ogni modo per cinque anni. Di tutte le altre maestre tra primaria e asilo solo una forse si era fissata su mio figlio in quel modo, ma è stata solo un anno. La delusione di mio figlio per questo maestro stronzo è più grande che per una maestra stronza, forse perché é maschio e ci sarebbe stata un'identificazione, se non fosse appunto così stronzo.



Beh...se pensi che la maggior parte del loro tempo i ragazzini la passano a scuola. Quelli che hanno il tempo prolungato poi. 

Direi che non è un'influenza da poco. 

No?


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...se pensi che la maggior parte del loro tempo i ragazzini la passano a scuola. Quelli che hanno il tempo prolungato poi.
> 
> Direi che non è un'influenza da poco.
> 
> No?


Nel caso di mio figlio gli è servito per capire ingiustizie, potere usato male, invidia e arbitrarietà.... grazie alla figura di questo maestro sfigato e mai goduto [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio figlio gli è servito per capire ingiustizie, potere usato male, invidia e arbitrarietà.... grazie alla figura di questo maestro *sfigato e mai goduto* [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Eh....però pensa a che modelli maschili possono girare per la scuola....spostalo su quelli femminili, che hanno anche loro le loro magagne...se poi allarghiamo ai modelli di riferimento che girano fra tv e rete...:singleeye:


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Eh....però pensa a che modelli maschili possono girare per la scuola....spostalo su quelli femminili, che hanno anche loro le loro magagne...se poi allarghiamo ai modelli di riferimento che girano fra tv e rete...:singleeye:


Nel caso di mio figlio allora niente modelli... piccolo inconformista cresce yeahhh. Ma ce l'ha nei geni, da parte mia [emoji2]. Per mia esperienza comunque sono più importanti in primaria le dinamiche tra compagni. Nella materna invece credo sia più importante, o equivalente, i maestri; beh le maestre. Penso per un bambino con tutti i due genitori presenti. In casi di bambini con equilibri diversi (penso a bambini senza un genitore) l'importanza di queste figure aumenta.


----------



## ipazia (9 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Nel caso di mio figlio allora niente modelli... piccolo inconformista cresce yeahhh. Ma ce l'ha nei geni, da parte mia [emoji2]. Per mia esperienza comunque sono più importanti in primaria le dinamiche tra compagni. Nella materna invece credo sia più importante, o equivalente, i maestri; beh le maestre. Penso per un bambino con tutti i due genitori presenti. In casi di bambini con equilibri diversi (penso a bambini senza un genitore) l'importanza di queste figure aumenta.


Bene:up:

Sono importanti tutte le dinamiche. Alla primaria in particolare, dove in realtà avviene proprio l'inizio di emancipazione dai modelli adulti. 

Che sono piccoletti e le loro piccole e grandi tragedie relazionali tendenzialmente vanno dalla maestra a cercare aiuto per risolverle o dirimerle. 

E sono gli insegnanti a governare ancora fortemente le dinamiche di gruppo. Proprio perchè i cuccioletti dipendono ancora molto dalla conferma dell'adulto. 

E anche perchè una classe, le dinamiche interne intendo, sono composte e co-costruite da tutti i presenti alla dinamica. Insegnanti compresi.

Alle medie forse possiamo iniziare a ragionare in altro modo. E neanche sempre. E non drasticamente comunque. 

I messaggi che vengono veicolati all'interno della scuola, fra scuola e territorio e fra scuola e famiglia, in termini circolari, sono fondamentali nella crescita.

E questi messaggi, sono fondamentalmente veicolati da donne. 

E così torniamo al punto iniziale. 
Quando mi chiedevo come mai le donne siano così in difficoltà con gli uomini e viceversa.


----------



## Nicka (9 Marzo 2015)

Qualcuno mi conferma che ho letto male il post iniziale?


----------



## drusilla (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Bene:up:
> 
> Sono importanti tutte le dinamiche. Alla primaria in particolare, dove in realtà avviene proprio l'inizio di emancipazione dai modelli adulti.
> 
> ...


Questo maestro ha una preferenza spiccata per le bimbe. Niente di sessuale, solo che i maschietti soprattutto "i vincenti" gli stanno sul cazzo. La maestra sua collega deve controbilanciare delle volte. Mio figlio sta imparando che i furbi i lecchini e le gattine morte ce la fanno... con gli sfigati[emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## spleen (9 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> *E' che sono gli individui stessi a operare soprusi su se stessi in nome di un bene maggiore* (che sia famiglia o dio...)
> 
> E le donne in particolare hanno una storia giovane rispetto agli uomini a questo riguardo. Che una donna divorziata, anche soltanto ai tempi di mia madre non se la passava benissimo. In termini economici e anche in termini di stigma sociale.
> Ma io credo che anche gli uomini abbiano il loro bel carico da gestire.
> ...


La nostra società non è tenera nè priva di violenza, come potrebbe dal momento che inesorabilmente è una componente fondamentale della natura umana? (Come giustamente dici).
Solo che per eredità filosofica e sovrapposizione e innesti culturali per fortuna lavora su questo problema, se non altro si interroga e si pone delle mete e stabilisce dei principi che altro non sono che la maturazione concreta di regole per stare insieme. Non è stato un percorso indolore, nè completo, nè compiuto, secondo me ed in questo vedo che siamo in sintonia. Quanto poi il super-ego di ciascuno faccia propri questi principi è argomento incerto.

Sì, anche gli uomini sono in balia di loro stessi e quando non raggiungono gli obiettivi (che altri in fondo hanno stabilito per loro) e che acriticamente hanno fatto propri, sono vittime della frustrazione più nera. Subiamo tutti, uomini e donne una pressione sociale, che ci vuole aderenti a stereotipi. Questa cosa attraversa trasversalmente tutte le compagini sociali e pensare sia solo appannaggio di una minoranza disagiata di disadattati è come ignorare il problema.
Le cronache sono piene di "bravi ragazzi" di buona famiglia che si trasformano in picchiatori o assassini.

Adesso ti racconto una cosa di cui mi vergogno molto. Ebbene sì anch'io ho dato un ceffone a mia moglie, è successo 10 anni fa', è stato in risposta ad un suo schiaffo, al quale ho reagito quasi d'istinto. Non voglio giustificarmi con ciò, è stato un grave errore e non si è mai più ripetuto, io non ho mai ad esempio nemmeno sfiorato i miei figli e ho sempre considerato inutili i sistemi coercitivi.
 Mi sono a lungo interrogato su questo, e sai perchè mi è un po' più facile adesso sopportare questo ricordo? Perchè il giorno dopo ci siamo gettati piangendo nelle braccia l'uno del'altro perchè la comunicazione si era rimessa in moto e avevamo qualcosa da dirci di nuovo, raccontarci e consolarci di questa orribile cosa che ci era successa.

Sì, Ipazia, tornare indietro, per recuperare il nostro rapporto con l'altro, questo ci fà stare bene.


Mi sento un mostro.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> La nostra società non è tenera nè priva di violenza, come potrebbe dal momento che inesorabilmente è una componente fondamentale della natura umana? (Come giustamente dici).
> Solo che per eredità filosofica e sovrapposizione e innesti culturali per fortuna lavora su questo problema, se non altro si interroga e si pone delle mete e stabilisce dei principi che altro non sono che la maturazione concreta di regole per stare insieme. Non è stato un percorso indolore, nè completo, nè compiuto, secondo me ed in questo vedo che siamo in sintonia. Quanto poi il super-ego di ciascuno faccia propri questi principi è argomento incerto.
> 
> Sì, anche gli uomini sono in balia di loro stessi e quando non raggiungono gli obiettivi (che altri in fondo hanno stabilito per loro) e che acriticamente hanno fatto propri, sono vittime della frustrazione più nera. Subiamo tutti, uomini e donne una pressione sociale, che ci vuole aderenti a stereotipi. Questa cosa attraversa trasversalmente tutte le compagini sociali e pensare sia solo appannaggio di una minoranza disagiata di disadattati è come ignorare il problema.
> ...


Sai Spleen..io non la voglio eliminare la Violenza. Non è Violenza in sè che mi fa partire l'embolo. 

Credo anzi che sia una componente fondante il nostro essere. Non saremmo quello che siamo senza Violenza.

Io di certo non sarei quella che sono, senza Violenza. Nel bene e nel male. 

E Lei, è una parte imprescindibile di me. A cui sono anche affezionata. E di cui mi fido. Sempre di più.

E' il percorso per arrivarci a fidarmi di Lei. Averla come alleata e non come aguzzina, e ancora non lo è. Alleata intendo. Ad essere liberatorio nel suo svolgersi. 

Che quando la subisci, che sia esterna o interna poco conta alla fine dei conti, è accompagnata da questo senso di vergogna e negazione. 
Quel dire "sono un mostro" e arrossire. 

Che negare quel "mostro", vergognarsene, è negare l'essenza di quello che si è. E' rompersi in un qualche modo. 
E rimanere ad occhi sbarrati a cercare di ri-riconoscersi quando esce comunque, inatteso e inaspettato. 
Perchè per quanto si possa provare a tenerlo rinchiuso con i vari orpelli filosofici e spirituali, è lì. 

Non saperlo riconoscere quando risale, trovo sia quanto di più pericoloso possa concedersi un essere umano. Che porta a estremi di violenza e di incapacità di difendersi. 


Quella frangia isolata, in cui rinchiudere il male, come se così facendo non potesse più toccare nessun altro e in nessun posto, è qualcosa su cui mi arrovello da un sacco di anni. E ci sono stata in quei posti. E non ho trovato molto di diverso da me. Visto da vicino. 

Ed è per questo che continuo a battere sul nominare. Sul dire il nome. Sul non lasciare che strisci silenziosa dietro il cervello. 

Che siamo tutti "bravi ragazzi e brave ragazze", ma non siamo soltanto quello. Io non credo di poter essere riassunta in una definizione. E me ne sono data e lasciata dare tante. 

Non credo sia sufficiente mettere tutto in un posto, il posto dei "non bravi", dei "mostri" per essere esentati da quello che siamo. 

Probabilmente una delle funzioni degli stereotipi sociali a cui affidarsi, la poltrona calda di cui parlava Eratò è proprio quella di definire dei confini certi. Orientanti e rassicuranti. 

Per rimanere nelle categorie di giusto/sbagliato; normale/anormale-strano. 

E non penso sia una funzione totalmente negativa. Servono anche gli stereotipi e anche i riti. 

E' rimanerci invischiati dentro, come se potessero riassumere un'essenza che si stende anche in quei territori in cui si va a mettere l'altro, lo "straniero" da me, il "mostro", che diventa pericoloso. Dal mio punto di vista.

Perchè si prende qualcosa che è anche dentro, lo si mette fuori, convinti che in quel modo lo si possa vedere meglio.
E invece è un gioco di specchi. Incrinati.

Perchè sono d'accordo, che riassumersi dentro uno stereotipo, un'identità preconfezionata è un sopruso che ci si fa. E che provoca frustrazione nera. 
E la frustrazione nera è una ferita. Di quelle esplosive ed imprevedibili. 

Parlare. Dire. Nominare. Non tanto di quello che è fuori quanto di quello che è dentro. 
Io penso sia forse l'unico modo per non uscire da una gabbia per finire dentro ad un altra. O almeno ricordarsi di avere la chiave in mano.

E probabilmente è anche l'unico modo per riattivare una comunicazione che mi sembra proprio interrotta. E non soltanto fra uomini e donne. Ma fra individui proprio. 

Che quell'abbraccio di consolazione di cui hai parlato...è anche un abbraccio di pace. Giusto?


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai Spleen..io non la voglio eliminare la Violenza. Non è Violenza in sè che mi fa partire l'embolo.
> 
> Credo anzi che sia una componente fondante il nostro essere. Non saremmo quello che siamo senza Violenza.
> 
> ...


C'era un pizzico di ironia in quel mio "Mi sento un mostro" .
Comunque per il neretto no, non credo, nel mio caso è come dire: Io so' essere meglio di così. Io sono meglio di così. E' riconoscere il mostro con cui convivo, accettarlo (bada bene accettarlo come componente del sè) ma saperlo rinchiudere in quella gabbia che serve per guardarlo, esaminarlo.
Io ho sempre avuto un carattere difficile, dall' infanzia e controllare le mie pulsioni mi è costato e mi costa ancor oggi fatica. Non perchè io voglia "reprimere" una parte di me stesso ma perchè voglio "riconoscermi" in quella parte che mi consente di vivere meglio, di amare e di essere amato, di questo io ho realmente bisogno. Io credo al concetto di miglioramento delle persone sai? E constato che questo non avviene in tutti, sempre, avviene solo quando ci si sforza di comprendere fino in fondo se stessi, - Il "conosci te stesso" - Questo ci consente in fondo di non serbare rancore per noi e nemmeno per gli altri, a me succede così, ho potuto persino "aprire la gabbia", dopo un poco.
Quasi mai quando si accetta pedissequamente quelo che si è, senza fare una grinza, crogiolandosi nel proprio essere senza mai un sè, senza mai un ma, è la strada più breve per l'egoismo più spinto, che ci giustifica in tutto, che ci consente tutto, dove gli altri diventano solo uno sfondo. Non ci facciamo bene a dirci sempre sì, perchè poi dentro di noi tutto si appiattisce, tutto diventa uguale al suo contrario.
E non è del tutto vero che quel mostro che dorme non possa essere controllato, anche nei frangenti più disastrosi, ne ho avuto la prova su me stesso, (Che sia stato solo fortunato)?
La vergogna talvolta credo sia un sentimento sano, come la rabbia, magari certi personaggi che tutti conosciamo provassero a volte un po' di vergogna. E' figlia dell'errore e tutti sbagliamo, è solo l'uso che ne facciamo che può esserci utile o meno, almeno provarci ad utilizzarla per noi stessi, forse ne vale la pena.

Sì, è un abbraccio di pace. Questo e mille altri, in tanti anni, perchè ancora ci dormiamo accanto.

Scusa se parlo tanto di me stesso, è che talvolta non trovo le parole giuste per esprimere quello che sento e ricorro al mio vissuto per fare esempi.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. io intendevo semplicemente, per dirla asciutta, che abbiamo poco da ridere.
> Nel senso che ridere degli altri per sentirsi un po' più fighi quando anche qui, e non soltanto qui, non brilliamo certo per evoluzione...mi sembra inutile.
> 
> E che rifiutare a priori, individuando il male sempre esterno a noi, non porta a niente. In termini di miglioramento individuale e sociale.
> ...


Ma perchè abbiamo poco da ridere? Lo vedi che torni a bomba è che il concetto di evoluzione per te sarebbe un mondo scevro da ogni violenza e, per forza di cose, utopico? Non è che noialtri ci facciamo "forti" o "fighi" rispetto a questi poveri Cristi del Maghreb, è che, obiettivamente parlando, siamo messi meglio. E non c'è proprio un cazzo da contestare in merito, salvo una qualche utopia dove al mondo non esiste violenza, non esistono carnivori, viviamo tutti in pace e prosperità, saggi ed appagati fino a mille anni. Sai che palle.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero. Parlo anch'io di uomini e donne eh. Forme diverse di violenza. Ma pur sempre di cultura violenta si tratta.
> 
> E io con te. Pur rimarcando che quella capacità non giunge da eoni eh...
> 
> ...


ma appunto per es. confrontando la polizia USA con la nostra, dove vedi una cultura di violenza in Italia?
a parte che per es. in alcuni Paesi europei c'è da avere paura della polizia, da noi invece, nonostante ti posso assicurare che la maggior parte delle forze dell'ordine non veda di buon occhio gli extracomunitari (perchè ne hanno spesso a che fare per lavoro), non succede mica che operino questi fermi col morto un giorno sì e l'altro pure...invece negli Usa la polizia ha a che fare con una popolazione più "facilmente" armata e molto divisa per etnie, ed ecco i risultati che vediamo (e infatti in alcuni Paesi Usa c'è ancora la pena di morte...)
osti se noi abbiamo la cultura della violenza, questi americani che hanno??


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè abbiamo poco da ridere? Lo vedi che torni a bomba è che il concetto di evoluzione per te sarebbe un mondo scevro da ogni violenza e, per forza di cose, utopico? Non è che noialtri ci facciamo "forti" o "fighi" rispetto a questi poveri Cristi del Maghreb, è che, obiettivamente parlando, siamo messi meglio. E non c'è proprio un cazzo da contestare in merito, salvo una qualche utopia dove al mondo non esiste violenza, non esistono carnivori, viviamo tutti in pace e prosperità, saggi ed appagati fino a mille anni. Sai che palle.


quoto, siamo DIVERSI, e non più fighi

poi io mi riferivo al ridere in faccia a certe farneticazioni in linea generale tipo traditori in galera, non ho la pazienza di spiegare (ma cosa??), mio limite (anche se penso che se tutti ridessero, chi dice boiate dovrebbe farsela qualche domanda sul perchè...), invece non rido affatto di fronte al caso singolo di violenza, ovviamente


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> ma appunto per es. confrontando la polizia USA con la nostra, dove vedi una cultura di violenza in Italia?
> a parte che per es. in alcuni Paesi europei c'è da avere paura della polizia, da noi invece, nonostante ti posso assicurare che la maggior parte delle forze dell'ordine non veda di buon occhio gli extracomunitari (perchè ne hanno spesso a che fare per lavoro), non succede mica che operino questi fermi col morto un giorno sì e l'altro pure...invece negli Usa la polizia ha a che fare con una popolazione più "facilmente" armata e molto divisa per etnie, ed ecco i risultati che vediamo (e infatti in alcuni Paesi Usa c'è ancora la pena di morte...)
> osti se noi abbiamo la cultura della violenza, questi americani che hanno??


Gli americani hanno semplicemente RISPETTO pel le loro forze dell'ordine.PUNTO.Nulla di più e nulla di meno.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma appunto per es. confrontando la polizia USA con la nostra, dove vedi una cultura di violenza in Italia?
> a parte che per es. in alcuni Paesi europei c'è da avere paura della polizia, da noi invece, nonostante ti posso assicurare che la maggior parte delle forze dell'ordine non veda di buon occhio gli extracomunitari (perchè ne hanno spesso a che fare per lavoro), non succede mica che operino questi fermi col morto un giorno sì e l'altro pure...invece negli Usa la polizia ha a che fare con una popolazione più "facilmente" armata e molto divisa per etnie, ed ecco i risultati che vediamo (e infatti in alcuni Paesi Usa c'è ancora la pena di morte...)
> osti se noi abbiamo la cultura della violenza, questi americani che hanno??


Free, non puoi fare una comparazione numerica, ma la devi fare statistica.
Quello che voglio dire è che di casi di abuso ce ne sono pure da noi, non so se statisticamente, essendo un Paese piccolissimo in confronto all'america, stiamo messi peggio o meglio.
Una cosa so: in america i poliziotti sono identificabili, hanno ben visibile la loro matricola, almeno.
Quella che puoi, in caso di abuso, denunciare.
In Italia no, e questa è una vergogna.
Dovremmo avere anche le telecamere su ogni macchina di pattuglia.
Perchè purtroppo, in mezzo a tanta gente che dovremmo ringraziare ogni giorno davvero per l'impegno che mette nel suo lavoro che spesso va oltre a quello richiesto, qualcuno che vede la divisa come l'alibi per poter operare la violenza che ha dentro, c'è.
Anche questa è statistica
Ed il fatto che in questo paese quando succede qualcosa non si arrivi quasi mai a sapere cosa e chi, è un invito a nozze per chi vuole abusare della sua situazione.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free, non puoi fare una comparazione numerica, ma la devi fare statistica.
> Quello che voglio dire è che di casi di abuso ce ne sono pure da noi, non so se statisticamente, essendo un Paese piccolissimo in confronto all'america, stiamo messi peggio o meglio.
> Una cosa so: in america i poliziotti sono identificabili, hanno ben visibile la loro matricola, almeno.
> Quella che puoi, in caso di abuso, denunciare.
> ...


le nostre forze dell'ordine hanno una cultura di violenza?

osti prova ad andare anche solo nei paesi dell'est, o in russia...

poi è ovvio che qualche esaltato ci sarà anche da noi, ci mancherebbe


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Gli americani hanno semplicemente RISPETTO pel le loro forze dell'ordine.PUNTO.Nulla di più e nulla di meno.



tanti americani sono armati, da noi è il contrario
secondo te è un fatto irrilevante? a me non sembra


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> tanti americani sono armati, da noi è il contrario
> secondo te è un fatto irrilevante? a me non sembra



In america quando fermano qualcuno...prima gli mettono le manette per renderlo inoffensivo...poi controllano...!Questo per slavaguardare l'incolumità degli operatori di polizia.IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA NON FREGA UN CAZZO A NESSUNO DELL'INCLUMITà DELLE FORZE DELL'ORDINE...TANTO SONO PAGATI PER MORIRE no?QUESTO PAESE è UNA VERGOGNA.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In america quando fermano qualcuno...prima gli mettono le manette per renderlo inoffensivo...poi controllano...!Questo per slavaguardare l'incolumità degli operatori di polizia.IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA NON FREGA UN CAZZO A NESSUNO DELL'INCLUMITà DELLE FORZE DELL'ORDINE...TANTO SONO PAGATI PER MORIRE no?QUESTO PAESE è UNA VERGOGNA.


ma se la popolazione generalmente non è armata, cambieranno anche le procedure, o sbaglio?

poi negli Usa ultimamente è capitato spesso che i poliziotti sparassero a neri disarmati, mi riferivo a questi casi...da noi i poliziotti sparano ai neri? non mi pare


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Free*



free ha detto:


> ma se la popolazione generalmente non è armata, cambieranno anche le procedure, o sbaglio?
> 
> poi negli Usa ultimamente è capitato spesso che i poliziotti sparassero a neri disarmati, mi riferivo a questi casi...da noi i poliziotti sparano ai neri? non mi pare


Ma tu sai che un poliziotto secondo il nostro codice può sparare solo per risposta?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tu sai che un poliziotto secondo il nostro codice può sparare solo per risposta?:rotfl::rotfl:



appunto...e dove sarebbe la cultura della violenza in Italia?

ripeto in Italia esistono sottoculture violente anche forti, tipo mafia e compagnia bella, ma non mi sembra che si possa estendere questo concetto a tutta la popolazione, forze dell'ordine comprese, ANZI!


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma perchè abbiamo poco da ridere? Lo vedi che torni a bomba è che il concetto di evoluzione per te sarebbe un mondo scevro da ogni violenza e, per forza di cose, utopico? Non è che noialtri ci facciamo "forti" o "fighi" rispetto a questi poveri Cristi del Maghreb, è che, obiettivamente parlando, siamo messi meglio. E non c'è proprio un cazzo da contestare in merito, salvo una qualche utopia dove al mondo non esiste violenza, non esistono carnivori, viviamo tutti in pace e prosperità, saggi ed appagati fino a mille anni. Sai che palle.


No.

Torno a bomba sul fatto che la violenza c'è. Più o me o esposta.
E che trovo ipocrita fare finta che nn sia così usando altre culture e espressioni di violenza per fare una classifica che metta al riparo. Noi.

Io sto affermando che siamo anche noi violenti.
Quale è il problema insomma?

E abbiamo poco da ridere nel senso che se uso il confrontarmi con  chi ritengo messo peggio per sentirmi messo meglio.... E sti cazzi.

Io mi confronto con chi è messo meglio se voglio migliorare. 
E se voglio migliorare mica mi faccio lo sconticino


E in questocaso per migliorare intendo affermare la realtà in modo consapevole.

Nn SP più come scriverlo.

Io nn nego la violenza. Anzi. Desidererei che fosse espressa. Chiaramente. Senza cercare scorciatoie.

E poi sono da cel quindi nn si capirà un cazzo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> le nostre forze dell'ordine hanno una cultura di violenza?
> 
> osti prova ad andare anche solo nei paesi dell'est, o in russia...
> 
> poi è ovvio che qualche esaltato ci sarà anche da noi, ci mancherebbe


ma cosa hai letto? Ho scritto questo?


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Torno a bomba sul fatto che la violenza c'è. Più o me o esposta.
> E che trovo ipocrita fare finta che nn sia così usando altre culture e espressioni di violenza per fare una classifica che metta al riparo. Noi.
> ...



ma scusa, 
preferisco vivere in un posto dove i traditori non vanno in galera e dove se ti ferma la polizia non rischi la vita,
 si può dire o no?
non è mica una classifica


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto...e dove sarebbe la cultura della violenza in Italia?
> 
> ripeto in Italia esistono sottoculture violente anche forti, tipo mafia e compagnia bella, ma non mi sembra che si possa estendere questo concetto a tutta la popolazione, forze dell'ordine comprese, ANZI!


Ma porca di quella puttana.

È proprio il fatto che la cultura violenta c'è. 
Ma è negata.
Che mette in condizione di avere situazioni come quelle che stai descrivendo.

Che siamo tutti belli. Bravi. E buoni. 

E solo qualcuno è cattivo eh.

Però nn glielo dico. Che nn si sa mai.

Sono solo sottoculture in fondo. 

Questo sto intemdemdo. Ma nn mi spiego proprio mi sa.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma porca di quella puttana.
> 
> È proprio il fatto che la cultura violenta c'è.
> Ma è negata.
> ...


eh?

vabbè


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In america *quando fermano qualcuno...prima gli mettono le manette per renderlo inoffensivo...poi controllano...!*Questo per slavaguardare l'incolumità degli operatori di polizia.IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA NON FREGA UN CAZZO A NESSUNO DELL'INCLUMITà DELLE FORZE DELL'ORDINE...TANTO SONO PAGATI PER MORIRE no?QUESTO PAESE è UNA VERGOGNA.


ma non è vero neanche questo. E ci mancherebbe pure che lo facessero.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Torno a bomba sul fatto che la violenza c'è. Più o me o esposta.
> E che trovo ipocrita fare finta che nn sia così usando altre culture e espressioni di violenza per fare una classifica che metta al riparo. Noi.
> ...


No si capisce, ma sei nichilista. Cioè, il tuo è nichilismo puro.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma cosa hai letto? Ho scritto questo?


preferisci una polizia facilmente identificabile che però ti spara altrettanto facilmente, o la nostra?

che poi spesso li assolvono pure, in Usa


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma scusa,
> preferisco vivere in un posto dove i traditori non vanno in galera e dove se ti ferma la polizia non rischi la vita,
> si può dire o no?
> non è mica una classifica


Ma cosa c'entra?

Dimmi dove ho scritto che auspico galera per i traditori etc.

Dimmi dove ho scritto che vorrei vivere dove se mi faccio una trombata finisco a essere lapidata.

Mi infastidisce però moltissimo l'atteggiamento del guardare il peggio per sentirsi meglio. 

Ovviamente il peggio FUORI  vero.

Quale è il problema nel costruire una forma di comunicazione in cui ognuno parla di sé e usa Il meglio o il peggio. Per MIGLIORARE  sé e nn semplicemente per criticare quello che sta fuori?


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> preferisci una polizia facilmente identificabile che però ti spara altrettanto facilmente, o la nostra?
> 
> che poi spesso li assolvono pure, in Usa


non è che devo preferire una cosa all'altra. Che è, facciamo a chi è meno peggio?
Ma quando mi trovo, e mi ci sono trovata, in una condizione di intimidazione immotivata, voglio poter avere modo di identificare chi ho davanti non ANCHE se ha una divisa, ma PROPRIO PERCHE' ha una divisa.
E io di quella divisa ho molto rispetto e non voglio, non devo, averne timore.
Sulle assoluzioni... vogliamo parlare di quello che succede in Italia? no, eh? meglio di no.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Dimmi dove ho scritto che auspico galera per i traditori etc.
> 
> ...


Ma non è PER SENTIRSI MEGLIO. E' che è COSI'. Cioè, è proprio che stiamo MEGLIO. Oh. Non è rivalsa morale o altro.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Dimmi dove ho scritto che auspico galera per i traditori etc.
> 
> ...



veramente qui è successo il contrario, e cioè che un utente ha detto che i traditori devono andare in galera come succede nel SUO paese...non è che è partita una critica così per sport

poi se "noi" dobbiamo sempre sentirci timorosi di apparire anche solo lontanamente persone contente di vivere senza 'ste menate assurde, vabbè!


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è che devo preferire una cosa all'altra. Che è, facciamo a chi è meno peggio?
> Ma quando mi trovo, e mi ci sono trovata, in una condizione di intimidazione immotivata, voglio poter avere modo di identificare chi ho davanti non ANCHE se ha una divisa, ma PROPRIO PERCHE' ha una divisa.
> E io di quella divisa ho molto rispetto e non voglio, non devo, averne timore.
> Sulle assoluzioni... vogliamo parlare di quello che succede in Italia? no, eh? meglio di no.



dimentichi che siamo delle merdacce occidentali, per caso??


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra?
> 
> Dimmi dove ho scritto che auspico galera per i traditori etc.
> 
> ...


su questo non sono molto d'accordo, in questo senso: il fatto di osservare chi non ha fatto, o non ha ancora fatto, determinate scelte che portano comunque ad una condizione di maggior rispetto per i diritti umani e civili, non è solo una forma di appagamento, ma anche una conferma di andare nella direzione giusta.
Senza questo bisogno si è ottusi.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In america quando fermano qualcuno...prima gli mettono le manette per renderlo inoffensivo...poi controllano...!Questo per slavaguardare l'incolumità degli operatori di polizia.IN QUESTO PAESE DI MERDA NON FREGA UN CAZZO A NESSUNO DELL'INCLUMITà DELLE FORZE DELL'ORDINE...TANTO SONO PAGATI PER MORIRE no?QUESTO PAESE è UNA VERGOGNA.


Sono convinto che le nostre forze dell'ordine, polizia e carabinieri, siano professionalmente più preparate di quelle americane. C'è però da dire che lì operano in un clima di violenza urbana nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile alla nostra. Oltretutto laggiù c'è un problema razziale ancora irrisolto, che sicuramente pesa nei fatti che arrivano alle cronache.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su questo non sono molto d'accordo, in questo senso: il fatto di osservare chi non ha fatto, o non ha ancora fatto, determinate scelte che portano comunque ad una condizione di maggior rispetto per i diritti umani e civili, non è solo una forma di appagamento, ma anche una conferma di andare nella direzione giusta.
> Senza questo bisogno si è ottusi.



quoto

o anche osservare chi ha fatto scelte che appaiono migliori, almeno in quel dato momento

ricordo ad es. che noi avevamo la legge Reale durante gli anni di piombo, che dava ampi poteri di fermo etc. alla polizia, legge che poi è stata (giustamente secondo me) abrogata, in seguito al mutare del clima


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sono convinto che le nostre forze dell'ordine, polizia e carabinieri, siano professionalmente più preparate di quelle americane. C'è però da dire che lì operano in un clima di violenza urbana nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile alla nostra. Oltretutto laggiù c'è un problema razziale ancora irrisolto, che sicuramente pesa nei fatti che arrivano alle cronache.


non so se siano più preparate, ma quoto il concetto


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> preferisci una polizia facilmente identificabile che però ti spara altrettanto facilmente, o la nostra?
> 
> che poi spesso li assolvono pure, in Usa


preferisco la nostra decisamente... ma preferirei che come per ogni operatore a contatto col pubblico, siano comunque identificabili (cosa normale in Europa eh) per eliminare le mele marce che sono lì come in ogni altro settore lavorativo. Come diceva spider-man, da un grande potere deriva una grande responsabilità :singleeye:
E ti assicuro che le persone in divisa che conosco non avrebbero nessun problema ad avere un identificativo addosso... magari invece disturberà proprio a qualche testa di cazzo che disonora il corpo.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non è che devo preferire una cosa all'altra. Che è, facciamo a chi è meno peggio?
> Ma quando mi trovo, e mi ci sono trovata, in una condizione di intimidazione immotivata, voglio poter avere modo di identificare chi ho davanti non ANCHE se ha una divisa, ma PROPRIO PERCHE' ha una divisa.
> E io di quella divisa ho molto rispetto e non voglio, non devo, averne timore.
> Sulle assoluzioni... vogliamo parlare di quello che succede in Italia? no, eh? meglio di no.



Ciao Sbri,una volta non concordo con te.....forse sono fortunato io,ma non ha mai avuto sentore di intimidazione,quando mi sono trovato davanti le divise.Basta saperci fare..
A 1500km da casa sono stato fermato da una pattuglia mista di Carabinieri e Vigili,avevo appena fatto un sorpasso con la doppia linea continua(quindi ciao patente...)..sai come e'finita??stretta di mano,e nessuna multa


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> preferisco la nostra decisamente... ma preferirei che come per ogni operatore a contatto col pubblico, siano comunque identificabili (cosa normale in Europa eh) per eliminare le mele marce che sono lì come in ogni altro settore lavorativo. Come diceva spider-man, da un grande potere deriva una grande responsabilità :singleeye:
> E ti assicuro che le persone in divisa che conosco non avrebbero nessun problema ad avere un identificativo addosso... magari invece disturberà proprio a qualche testa di cazzo che disonora il corpo.



ri-quoto


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri,una volta non concordo con te.....forse sono fortunato io,ma non ha mai avuto sentore di intimidazione,quando mi sono trovato davanti le divise.Basta saperci fare..
> A 1500km da casa sono stato fermato da una pattuglia mista di Carabinieri e Vigili,avevo appena fatto un sorpasso con la doppia linea continua(quindi ciao patente...)..sai come e'finita??stretta di mano,e nessuna multa


anche a me è capitata più di una volta la stessa cosa... bruciato rossi, guida contromano, anche senza cintura... incredibilmente mai verbale. Coi vigili urbani invece è guerra persa...


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> su questo non sono molto d'accordo, in questo senso: il fatto di osservare chi non ha fatto, o non ha ancora fatto, determinate scelte che portano comunque ad una condizione di maggior rispetto per i diritti umani e civili, non è solo una forma di appagamento, ma anche una conferma di andare nella direzione giusta.
> Senza questo bisogno si è ottusi.


Un discorso è guardare. Valutare. Cinfermarsi. E andare oltre.

E andare oltre per me significa dire quello che è.

Che siamo bravi si. La nostra legislazione sta migliorando.

Ma culturalmente ne abbiamo da fare. 
E trovo inutile negare che una cultura violenta permea anche la nostra società. In molteplici aspetti.

Nn capisco dove stia il problema

Quale è il problema a dire che siamo fondamentalmente culture violente? 

Proprio nnvedo il problema.

E invece qui a dirsi che noi però... Come se la qyestione fosse il confrontatsi von chi evidentemente ha lacune e per questo sentirsi più tranquilla.

A dire il vero il nostro paese nn mi sembra avanzatissimo su tutta una serie di questioni.

Ma più che altro nn vedo intorno a me il desiderio di migliorare. Ricercare. Ed evolvere ulteriormente.

Come se quello che dici tu sbri. Il guardare quanto di buono c'è diventasse un modo per appoggiare il culo sulla sedia.

E ancora nn mi si spiega dove è il problema nel dire che la violenza ci contraddistingue. Anche socialmente.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ri-quoto


bisquoto


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> anche a me è capitata più di una volta la stessa cosa... bruciato rossi, guida contromano, anche senza cintura... incredibilmente mai verbale. Coi vigili urbani invece è guerra persa...


Io ci devo avere proprio una faccia di culo se mi fanno la multa per qualsiasi cosa...
La più clamorosa è stata perchè avevo dimenticato la patente a casa, dato che avevo cambiato borsa...ho dato tutti i dati, codice fiscale a memoria, bastava una semplice telefonata per verificare che la patente c'è e non avevo alcun problema...ho detto che mi rendevo conto che la dimenticanza del documento non è concepita e che mi dispiaceva...ero davvero dispiaciuta. Si fossero fatti venire uno scrupolo o qualcosa di simile, che so...un attacco di pena per la povera fanciulla svampita. No, multa e obbligo di andare in caserma per il riconoscimento...


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri,una volta non concordo con te.....forse sono fortunato io,ma non ha mai avuto sentore di intimidazione,quando mi sono trovato davanti le divise.*Basta saperci fare..
> *A 1500km da casa sono stato fermato da una pattuglia mista di Carabinieri e Vigili,avevo appena fatto un sorpasso con la doppia linea continua(quindi ciao patente...)..sai come e'finita??stretta di mano,e nessuna multa


Ma la finisci di raccontare cazzate, MENTECATTO? Ou? Ma saperci fare DE CHE? Pari cazzo lui:







Ma almeno cazzo lui era simpatico e faceva ridere, tu dopo un po' abbotti solo i coglioni. Merdone.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma non è vero neanche questo. E ci mancherebbe pure che lo facessero.


In alcuni casi possono farlo e per fortuna che possono farlo.Aggiungo giustamente.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

Che poi rileggendo.

Io sto facendo riferimento ad un sistema culturale. Un piano implicito che fa riferimento a ruoli e  funzioni. Immaginari. E condizionamenti.

Ma la discussione è intorno invece al piano legislativo. 

Quindi sto parlando da sola. Principalmente. :singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Facciamo chiarezza*

Un pò di chiarezza.Non facciamo passare il messaggio:Nessuna multa = brava poliza.Il discorso è che C.C: e Polizia di stato non hanno interessi a  fare verbali,la Polizia stradale neanche ma è inquadrata in un certo modo....!I vigili Urbani invece hanno interesse a rimpinguare le casse comunali...ecco perchè fioccano i verbali.Aggiungo:l'importante quando si sbaglia e si viene fermati é:ammettere l'errore,scusarsi,e mantenere un profilo basso.....:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò di chiarezza.Non facciamo passare il messaggio:Nessuna multa = brava poliza.Il discorso è che C.C: e Polizia di stato non hanno interessi a fare verbali,la Polizia stradale neanche ma è inquadrata in un certo modo....!I vigili Urbani invece hanno interesse a rimpinguare le casse comunali...ecco perchè fioccano i verbali.Aggiungo:l'importante quando si sbaglia e si viene fermati é:ammettere l'errore,scusarsi,e mantenere un profilo basso.....:up:


Ma non è semplicemente questione di interesse. Diciamo che da parte del poliziotto/carabiniere/sailcazzo ci vorrebbe sempre un po' di buon senso. Perchè profilo o non profilo se la multa te tocca te tocca, eh.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Che poi rileggendo.
> 
> Io sto facendo riferimento ad un sistema culturale. Un piano implicito che fa riferimento a ruoli e funzioni. Immaginari. E condizionamenti.
> 
> ...


Ipazia ti stai facendo ottomila paturnie mentali per la verità. Tanto per cambiare.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io ci devo avere proprio una faccia di culo se mi fanno la multa per qualsiasi cosa...
> La più clamorosa è stata perchè avevo dimenticato la patente a casa, dato che avevo cambiato borsa...ho dato tutti i dati, codice fiscale a memoria, bastava una semplice telefonata per verificare che la patente c'è e non avevo alcun problema...ho detto che mi rendevo conto che la dimenticanza del documento non è concepita e che mi dispiaceva...ero davvero dispiaciuta. Si fossero fatti venire uno scrupolo o qualcosa di simile, che so...un attacco di pena per la povera fanciulla svampita*. *No, multa e obbligo di andare in caserma per il riconoscimento...


per la patente mai capitato, però una volta li ho fatti incazzare davvero... ero in bici nella corsia dell'autobus, e da dietro continuavano a suonarmi... pensando fosse qualche automobilista cagacazzo, ho iniziato a sfanculare senza girarmi... danno gas e mi blocca una pantera della pula. Inizialmente erano parecchio incazzati...


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è semplicemente questione di interesse. Diciamo che da parte del poliziotto/carabiniere/sailcazzo ci vorrebbe sempre un po' di buon senso. Perchè profilo o non profilo se la multa te tocca te tocca, eh.


Nel caso dei vigili urbani è proprio interesse del comune fidati.Per il resto ci vorrebbe un pò di buon senso da parte delle forze di polizia che di solito hanno verso chi si pone con educazione e rispetto.Se ammetti l'errore spesso ti lasciano anche andare.Se fai lo stronzo di turno,il conte della situazione.....,tranquillo che invece di chiudere un occhio li aprono tutti e due....!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Sbri,una volta non concordo con te.....forse sono fortunato io,ma non ha mai avuto sentore di intimidazione,quando mi sono trovato davanti le divise.Basta saperci fare..
> A 1500km da casa sono stato fermato da una pattuglia mista di Carabinieri e Vigili,avevo appena fatto un sorpasso con la doppia linea continua(quindi ciao patente...)..sai come e'finita??stretta di mano,e nessuna multa


ecco bravo, invece a me è capitato il pischello esaltato che mi ha puntato la MP5 in faccia.
La conosci la MP5? Io sì, indovina un po' il perchè. Non sono un'esperta, eh? Però...
Non sono belle sensazioni, che lui manco aveva l'età per votare al senato, io avevo giusto un paio di anni di più e non costituivo evidentemente una minaccia per nessuno, in maglietta e pantaloncini.
E dal momento che uno è tanto pirla da puntare una mitraglietta in faccia per far vedere quanto è figo, lo è altrettanto per avere tolto la sicura, per dire.
Poi sono sicura che con l'età avrà messo giudizio, ma in quel caso due parole dette da un superiore ci sarebbero state bene: peccato che io non potessi identificarlo, appunto. 
Quanto a te, hanno fatto malissimo; non trovo assolutamente giusto che uno che fa un sorpasso con doppia riga continua possa vantarsi in giro di averla fatta franca perchè è un comportamento pericoloso che ripeterà.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò di chiarezza.Non facciamo passare il messaggio:Nessuna multa = brava poliza.Il discorso è che C.C: e Polizia di stato non hanno interessi a  fare verbali,la Polizia stradale neanche ma è inquadrata in un certo modo....!I vigili Urbani invece hanno interesse a rimpinguare le casse comunali...ecco perchè fioccano i verbali.*Aggiungo:l'importante quando si sbaglia e si viene fermati é:ammettere l'errore,scusarsi,e mantenere un profilo basso.*....:up:


infatti


----------



## Nicka (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò di chiarezza.Non facciamo passare il messaggio:Nessuna multa = brava poliza.Il discorso è che C.C: e Polizia di stato non hanno interessi a  fare verbali,la Polizia stradale neanche ma è inquadrata in un certo modo....!I vigili Urbani invece hanno interesse a rimpinguare le casse comunali...ecco perchè fioccano i verbali.Aggiungo:l'importante quando si sbaglia e si viene fermati é:ammettere l'errore,scusarsi,e mantenere un profilo basso.....:up:


Ma figurati, lo so benissimo...a me la multa, per inciso, l'hanno fatta i Carabinieri...
Ammesso l'errore, mi sono scusata e mi sono presentata il giorno dopo.
Mica faccio storie, ci mancherebbe altro...però dai...ho semplicemente dimenticato il portafoglio a casa...fammi la multa se non mi presento entro tot giorni...
No, multa e riconoscimento...
Poi sento quelle che fanno inversione all'imbocco dell'autostrada rischiando il disastro e la polizia che fa la sgridata, ma niente multa...e ma che cazzo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> In alcuni casi possono farlo e per fortuna che possono farlo.Aggiungo giustamente.


In alcuni casi, che non sia la norma, sono d'accordo pure io.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma non è semplicemente questione di interesse.* Diciamo che da parte del poliziotto/carabiniere/sailcazzo ci vorrebbe sempre un po' di buon senso. Perchè profilo o non profilo se la multa te tocca te tocca, eh.


per i vigili si... il comune ad inizio anno ha già in bilancio i verbali che saranno emessi, come quota minima da raggiungere.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nel caso dei vigili urbani è proprio interesse del comune fidati.Per il resto ci vorrebbe un pò di buon senso da parte delle forze di polizia che di solito hanno verso chi si pone con educazione e rispetto.Se ammetti l'errore spesso ti lasciano anche andare.Se fai lo stronzo di turno,il conte della situazione.....,tranquillo che invece di chiudere un occhio li aprono tutti e due....!


Ma io infatti parlavo di poliziotto/carabiniere/finanziere/agentedipsqualsiasi. Non di vigili urbani nello specifico. Non è questione di essere stronzi o di assumere un profilo contrito. E' che cazzo sarà pure la gravità di quello che capita, no? Eh. Senza contare che poi a prescindere da tutto gli stornzi li trovi pure tra i carabinieri/poliziotti/finanzieri/agentedipsqualsiasi. Come per tutte le categorie di questo mondo. Però CAZZO basta saperli prendere non si può leggere. E che cazzo su. Vaffanculo.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ecco bravo, invece a me è capitato il pischello esaltato che mi ha puntato la MP5 in faccia.
> La conosci la MP5? Io sì, indovina un po' il perchè. Non sono un'esperta, eh? Però...
> Non sono belle sensazioni, che lui manco aveva l'età per votare al senato, io avevo giusto un paio di anni di più e non costituivo evidentemente una minaccia per nessuno, in maglietta e pantaloncini.
> E dal momento che uno è tanto pirla da puntare una mitraglietta in faccia per far vedere quanto è figo, lo è altrettanto per avere tolto la sicura, per dire.
> ...


non necessariamente... normalmente guido veloce ma sempre in maniera prudente (lo so che sembra un controsenso, ma non lo è), ma è capitato che abbia commesso infrazioni restando però sempre nel margine della sicurezza.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Un pò di chiarezza.Non facciamo passare il messaggio:Nessuna multa = brava poliza.Il discorso è che C.C: e Polizia di stato non hanno interessi a  fare verbali,la Polizia stradale neanche ma è inquadrata in un certo modo....!I vigili Urbani invece hanno interesse a rimpinguare le casse comunali...ecco perchè fioccano i verbali.Aggiungo:l'importante quando si sbaglia e si viene fermati é:ammettere l'errore,scusarsi,e mantenere un profilo basso.....:up:




Verissimo Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> per la patente mai capitato, però una volta li ho fatti incazzare davvero... ero in bici nella corsia dell'autobus, e da dietro continuavano a suonarmi... pensando fosse qualche automobilista cagacazzo, ho iniziato a sfanculare senza girarmi... danno gas e mi blocca una pantera della pula. Inizialmente erano parecchio incazzati...


Be ne potrei raccontare parecchie.3 di notte,G.R.A deserto,vetro posteriore appannato come un pò tutta la macchina per ovvi motivi.:rotfl:,andavo molto spedito per ritornare a casa e riaccompagnare la mia attuale donna a casa quando eravamo fidanzati....!Corsia di sorpasso...il classico demente che senza mettere la freccia esce a 100 kmh...freno..,riparto solo a quel punto mi accorgo dei lampeggianti dietro la mia vettura...:rotfl::rotfl:rallento...e mi affianca una pantera dei Cc mi fa segno di accostare....io mi fermo sulla corsia di emergenza...e scende un brigadiere dall'aria decisamente incazzata....!Abbasso il finstrino e lui mi diceOCUMENTI E LIBRETTO DELL'AUTO...!
Io possiamo spostarci?mi sembra pericoloso procedere ad un controllo sulla corsia d'emergenza del Gra...
LUI:Lei sta qui e non si muove.Ma si rende conto a quanto andava?
Io:si andavo spedito...180....ha ragione...
LUi:180?sono 3 kilometri che cerchiamo di starle dietro ma nulla...e la pantera fa i 220.....
Io:Non mi sembrava!
Lui:controlla i documenti....poi mi fa posso chederle una cosa?
Io:certo!
Lui:MA QUANTO CAZZO VA STA MACCHINA?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Io:TROPPO MI SEMBRA......
Lui:buona notte e andate piano.:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un discorso è guardare. Valutare. Cinfermarsi. E andare oltre.
> 
> E andare oltre per me significa dire quello che è.
> 
> ...


ma Ipa, io ti posso pure dire che l'uomo è ancestralmente, geneticamente violento.
Siamo arrivati a questo grado di sviluppo essenzialmente grazie alla violenza.
Ma non serve ribadirlo: abbiamo tutti i giorni evidenza di quanto gli umani siano capaci.

Capaci di uccidere per il piacere di farlo, di far soffrire per il piacere di farlo.
E' utile invece educare la violenza, mettere paletti.
Ed è giusto farlo soprattutto adesso perchè la violenza non è più quella dell'arma bianca ma soprattutto perchè abbiamo raggiunto una qualità della vita, noi, qui, che non giustifica la volontà di sopraffazione verso l'altro.
La violenza nella nostra società è ridondante, è vuota di qualsiasi motivazione perchè abbiamo alternative. 
E quelle alternative le abbiamo costruite noi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Jb*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io infatti parlavo di poliziotto/carabiniere/finanziere/agentedipsqualsiasi. Non di vigili urbani nello specifico. Non è questione di essere stronzi o di assumere un profilo contrito. E' che cazzo sarà pure la gravità di quello che capita, no? Eh. Senza contare che poi a prescindere da tutto gli stornzi li trovi pure tra i carabinieri/poliziotti/finanzieri/agentedipsqualsiasi. Come per tutte le categorie di questo mondo. Però CAZZO basta saperli prendere non si può leggere. E che cazzo su. Vaffanculo.



Jb invece puoi fidarti è proprio così.Non è che basta saperli prendere.E che assumere un atteggiamento invece di un altro fa la differenza.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non necessariamente... normalmente guido veloce ma sempre in maniera prudente (lo so che sembra un controsenso, ma non lo è), ma è capitato che abbia commesso infrazioni restando però sempre nel margine della sicurezza.


Io sinceramente del margine di sicurezza che stabilisci tu, soggettivamente, mentre infrangi i limiti che sono stati posti per la sicurezza mia, mi fido come di un cobra nelle mutande.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Jb invece puoi fidarti è proprio così.Non è che basta saperli prendere.E che assumere un atteggiamento invece di un altro fa la differenza.


Ma sull'atteggiamento ci posso pure stare, entro certi limiti. Alla fine l'atteggiamento influenza i rapporti tra le persone, ma ripeto nel caso di un ufficiale di ps mi sta bene non oltre un certo punto. Sul "saperli prendere" manco per il cazzo.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma sull'atteggiamento ci posso pure stare, entro certi limiti. Alla fine l'atteggiamento influenza i rapporti tra le persone, ma ripeto nel caso di un ufficiale di ps mi sta bene non oltre un certo punto. Sul "saperli prendere" manco per il cazzo.


Il mio"saperli prendere"e da intendere nell'ammettere l'errore e scusarsi,non usando modi arroganti,tutto qui.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Be ne potrei raccontare parecchie.3 di notte,G.R.A deserto,vetro posteriore appannato come un pò tutta la macchina per ovvi motivi.:rotfl:,andavo molto spedito per ritornare a casa e riaccompagnare la mia attuale donna a casa quando eravamo fidanzati....!Corsia di sorpasso...il classico demente che senza mettere la freccia esce a 100 kmh...freno..,riparto solo a quel punto mi accorgo dei lampeggianti dietro la mia vettura...:rotfl::rotfl:rallento...e mi affianca una pantera dei Cc mi fa segno di accostare....io mi fermo sulla corsia di emergenza...e scende un brigadiere dall'aria decisamente incazzata....!Abbasso il finstrino e lui mi diceOCUMENTI E LIBRETTO DELL'AUTO...!
> Io possiamo spostarci?mi sembra pericoloso procedere ad un controllo sulla corsia d'emergenza del Gra...
> LUI:Lei sta qui e non si muove.Ma si rende conto a quanto andava?
> Io:si andavo spedito...180....ha ragione...
> ...


 ecco l'esempio perfetto :up:


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ecco l'esempio perfetto :up:


Chiaramente c'è dell'altro che non ho scritto....ma tu hai capito...


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma Ipa, io ti posso pure dire che l'uomo è ancestralmente, geneticamente violento.
> Siamo arrivati a questo grado di sviluppo essenzialmente grazie alla violenza.
> Ma non serve ribadirlo: abbiamo tutti i giorni evidenza di quanto gli umani siano capaci.
> 
> ...



E che non sono d'accordo?

Il punto che sto provando a sostenere è che fin a quando, però, non si riesce ad ammettere serenamente quello che SIAMO, e cioè ANCHE esseri violenti e che questo non succede perchè arriva qualcun ALTRO da noi a buttarcela addosso ma perchè viviamo in un brodo culturale che parla di violenza, di educazione non se ne fa proprio. 

Non ci sono le condizioni di partenza.

Fino a quando l'intento è "sentirsi in un qualche modo assolti" perchè il nostro sistema legislativo è meglio di ..., per l'educazione non c'è spazio.

Che educarsi significa partire dall'accettazione. di quello che si è e dei condizionamenti in cui si è immersi. Si fa educazione quando si prendono in mano i condizionamenti e li si analizza e li si sviscera. 
Senza questo requisito non si può. Si fa finta. 

Poi, io di mio non sogno una società in cui ci sia assenza di violenza, che sarebbe una società morta. Senza spinta evolutiva.

Probabilmente sono molto poco incisiva, perchè non riesco proprio a farmi capire 

Io parlo di consapevolezza di se stessi e mi si risponde che per fortuna che non finisco in galera se scopo. E grazie al cazzo!!!

Io sono andata oltre. non ho mica bisogno di confermarmelo. 

E sostengo anche che violenza non è un cartone in faccia. O meglio, non è soltanto un cartone in faccia. 

Ma è anche il meccanismo comunicativo che mi fa partire contro. A priori. 
Anzichè innescare una discussione costruttiva il più possibile. 
Sono i condizionamenti profondi che caratterizzano ANCHE la nostra cultura. 

Ed è questo su cui si costruisce educazione e consapevolezza. 

E posso essere a ragionare questo proprio perchè è scontato che legislativamente parlando me lo posso permettere. 

in altri paesi internet è il male. Per dire. Una discussione come questa non sarebbe neanche possibile. 
Ma visto che qui è possibile, non capisco perchè continuare a ripetersi che qui è possibile. E' un dato. Quello.

Che si vada oltre no?

Chissà se sono riuscita a farmi intendere....non sono proprio efficace. :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio"saperli prendere"e da intendere nell'ammettere l'errore e scusarsi,non usando modi arroganti,tutto qui.


da poco in questo poligono in aperta campagna (una ex cava) eravamo solo in tre amici a sparare, non c'eravamo accorti che quel coglione del titolare si era allontanato... arrivano i caramba, classico equipaggio da sabato mattina paesano, brigadiere anziano e spinotto... appena li vedo, saluti etc... il nonno chiede amichevolmente che lavoro facevamo, un po' di cazzeggio... gli dico se vuol provare qualche tiro col revolver, accetta... beh non ha controllato il registro e non ci ha chiesto nemmeno il porto d'armi.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> da poco in questo poligono in aperta campagna (una ex cava) eravamo solo in tre amici a sparare, non c'eravamo accorti che quel coglione del titolare si era allontanato... arrivano i caramba, classico equipaggio da sabato mattina paesano, brigadiere anziano e spinotto... appena li vedo, saluti etc... il nonno chiede amichevolmente che lavoro facevamo, un po' di cazzeggio... gli dico se vuol provare qualche tiro col revolver, accetta... beh non ha controllato il registro e non ci ha chiesto nemmeno il porto d'armi.


Sagoma francese?


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sagoma francese?


abbozzata... era una lastra d'acciaio fissata giù su un blocchetto di cemento, che scendeva quando la beccavi in testa... tra l'altro parecchio pericolosa secondo me.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ipazia ti stai facendo ottomila paturnie mentali per la verità. Tanto per cambiare.




Vero.

Io ottomila patturnie. 

Ma anche non farsene neanche una è una cosa utilissima. 

Io sono sicuramente estrema, e nelle patturnie mi ci perdo. E poi risulto confusa e inefficace. E mi girano anche le palle con me stessa che non sono chiara. 
Ma l'altro estremo, e cioè non farsene neanche una e cercare rassicurazioni attaccando a priori in chi è messo peggio, è altrettanto inutile. 

E' da ieri che ripeto semplicemente che siamo una società immersa in un brodo violento. 

Ed è da ieri che come risposte mi trovo mille giustificazioni al fatto che però noi abbiamo buone leggi etc etc. 

Va bene. E' vero. 

Possiamo andare oltre??? (possiamo smettere di dirci quanto siamo bravi e provare a esserlo un po' di più approfondendo il discorso e andando un attimino sotto la superficie di quello che è stato detto?)

Quale è il cazzo di problema che impedisce di dire serenamente "sì. Il brodo è quello. E ci sono dentro. La questione riguarda anche me. Perchè è anche dentro di me. Quali cazzo sono i condizionamenti che guidano espressioni di violenza talmente inconsapevoli e impreviste?" 

(e uso questione, e non problema, non a caso. Perchè per me il problema non è la violenza. Il problema è negarla e negarsela. E come donne ce la neghiamo. E molto.)

Ma sicuramente il fatto di farmi mille mila patturnie non mi fa essere incisiva. Uff.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> abbozzata... era una lastra d'acciaio fissata giù su un blocchetto di cemento, che scendeva quando la beccavi in testa... tra l'altro parecchio pericolosa secondo me.


Pericolosa per i rimbalzi?


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pericolosa per i rimbalzi?


eh si... sparavamo le wadcutter 38, ma se vai con le blindate così rischi...


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> eh si... sparavamo le wadcutter 38, ma se vai con le blindate così rischi...


Mi verrebbe da chiederti come cazzo hanno fatto ad ottenere la licenza...ma siamo in italia....:rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da chiederti come cazzo hanno fatto ad ottenere la licenza...ma siamo in italia....:rotfl:


ma tu immagina che il brigadiere non ha detto un cazzo... e ha fatto anche qualche tiro, senza sapere cosa c'era nel tamburo...  immagina che situazione se di sfiga rimbalza e lo prende in fronte... :unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



Nobody ha detto:


> ma tu immagina che il brigadiere non ha detto un cazzo... e ha fatto anche qualche tiro, senza sapere cosa c'era nel tamburo...  immagina che situazione se di sfiga rimbalza e lo prende in fronte... :unhappy:


Ma si....poi vallo a spiegare al magistrato....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si....poi vallo a spiegare al magistrato....


secondo me è più dura da spiegare alla moglie e ai figli, eventualmente.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Io ottomila patturnie.
> 
> ...


Ma non è che qualcuno ti abbia detto di no. Nessuno nega nulla. E' su quel "_Quali cazzo sono (blablabla)_" che cade il discorso che non gliene frega una cippa a nessuno. A me men che meno. Su. Non è che non sei incisiva, è che tu vorresti vedere soddisfatte le tue paturnie e non si può fare. O meglio, sicuro non con me.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si....poi vallo a spiegare al magistrato....


toccava eliminare la spina e portarsi via il registro


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> Io ottomila patturnie.
> 
> ...


Ho tentato..........


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo me è più dura da spiegare alla moglie e ai figli, eventualmente.


seriamente, sono eventualità davvero rare... però con le armi da fuoco meglio essere prudenti fino alla paranoia.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho tentato..........


Ecco, riprovate.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente, sono eventualità davvero rare... però con le armi da fuoco meglio essere prudenti fino alla paranoia.


eh, è per quello che di norma si spara ai poligoni.
I coglioni che pensano che se ci sono regole, forse qualcuno normodotato si è fatto due conti, prima di scriverle.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Nobody ha detto:


> seriamente, sono eventualità davvero rare... però con le armi da fuoco meglio essere prudenti fino alla paranoia.


Esattamente.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh, è per quello che di norma si spara ai poligoni.
> I coglioni che pensano che se ci sono regole, forse qualcuno normodotato si è fatto due conti, prima di scriverle.


era un poligono regolare eh... associato al CONI, con corsie interrate e bersaglio a 25 metri... ma secondo te sono così pazzo da sparare in aperta campagna?


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> veramente qui è successo il contrario, e cioè che un utente ha detto che i traditori devono andare in galera come succede nel SUO paese...non è che è partita una critica così per sport
> 
> poi se "noi" dobbiamo sempre sentirci timorosi di apparire anche solo lontanamente persone contente di vivere senza 'ste menate assurde, vabbè!


Le stesse critiche le ho espresse anche io. 

E al discorso del criticare lui mi sono agganciata per sottolineare che il suo modo di vedere bianco o nero, non è una caratteristica del SUO paese. Ma è una caratteristica universale. Che contraddistingue gli esseri umani. Alcuni. Non tutti. 

E a dire il vero ho anche criticato la giustificazione che il fatto che è giovvine gli permette di dire impunito certe cose. 

E che è proprio il vedere il bianco o i nero che mette in condizione di sostenere il circolo vizioso dell'inconsapevolezza dei meccanismi di violenza in cui ANCHE noi siamo immersi. 

io non sono timorosa di un cazzo. Neanche di dire serenamente che la cultura in cui vivo è una cultura che parla di violenza. E che lo fa in modo pure subdolo e strisciante a volte.
Neanche di dire che io so essere violenta. E che è una parte di me. 

Frega un cazzo di criticare la legislazione del paese. In questo momento. Non era quello di cui parlavo. O almeno ci provavo. 

Stavo parlando del fatto che essere INCONSAPEVOLI di vivere immersi in un brodo culturale, e non SOTTOculturale, violento, può rivelarsi pericoloso.

E non perchè ambisca alla scomparsa della violenza. Che credo che, se accadesse, segnerebbe la fine della specie umana su questo pianeta, ma semplicemente perchè esere iNconsapevoli di ciò che si è e di ciò a cui si appartiene mi avvicina proprio a chi accetta giuste e assodate cose che a me sembrano fuori dal mondo. 

E ho ribadito, a onor del vero, che A ME, A NOI sembrano fuori dal mondo. Ma fino a meno di 100 anni fa non lo erano neanche qui. Così fuori dal mondo. 

Che facciamo i fighi...ma 'nzomma....siamo un paese che nel 90 ancora sosteneva che lo stupro fosse un reato contro la morale eh!.

E ancora oggi in questo paese abortire è una pratica discussa. 

Cioè...si discute intorno al fatto che io possa decidere di cosa fare del mio corpo.

e se mi rispondi che posso, free....certo che posso. Però ti invito a fare una prova e contare quanti sono i cazzo di medici obiettori in questo paese. 
In strutture pubbliche che dovrebbero rappresentare esattamente la legge che definisce quelle stesse strutture.

Giusto per fare un esempio eh. 
Che resta ancora in superficie. E che parte dalla legge (espressione di cultura) ma arriva alla cultura (insieme di condizionamenti che caratterizzano il pensare collettivo di un gruppo di individui).

Perchè sarebbe interessante anche andare a vedere i condizionamenti che ancora sostengono il fatto che "una donna si può autodeterminare, ma però...

E sono esempi. 

E non è che voglio cercarmi il freddo per il letto.

Non amo particolarmente questo paese, ma neanche ci sputo sopra. 

So di vivere meglio che in Marocco, per dire...:singleeye: Ma meno meglio che in altri posti.

Che come dicevo a JB, io di sicuro mi faccio un sacco di patturnie, ma non farsene neanche una e vissero felici e contenti non è l'approccio a cui tendo cercando di migliorarmi e farmi meno patturnie di quelle che mi faccio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> era un poligono regolare eh... associato al CONI, con corsie interrate e bersaglio a 25 metri... ma secondo te sono così pazzo da sparare in aperta campagna?


Nobody, io seguo quello che dici: tu fai le tue valutazioi e rischi ignorando le regole.
Come al poligono così in strada.
Il problema non è mica infrangere le regole, sai?
Il problema sono i motivi per cui uno lo fa ed il contrappasso se gli va male: è la valutazione del rischio.
Se uno brucia un semaforo, se gli va bene ha risparmiato 30 secondi.
30 secondi: manco ti scaccoli in 30 secondi.
Se gli va male...
Se uno in un poligono usa munizioni che non deve usare, se gli va bene la racconta.
E capirai che figata.
Se gli va male...


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco, riprovate.


Dai, era interessante quello che stava dicendo....


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Ma non è che qualcuno ti abbia detto di no. Nessuno nega nulla.* E' su quel "_Quali cazzo sono (blablabla)_" che cade il discorso che non gliene frega una cippa a nessuno. A me men che meno. Su. Non è che non sei incisiva, è che tu vorresti vedere soddisfatte le tue paturnie e non si può fare. O meglio, sicuro non con me.



No. Non è vero.

Tu non hai detto di no.
La Sbri.

LA free per esempio si è messa a raccontarmi di quanto siamo felici e quanto la violenza sia una sottocultura di minoranza. Mica che ci appartiene. No, no. Noi non mandiamo in galera i traditori. E vissero tutti felici e contenti. 

Prima di lei ci si è persi a giustificare il tipo perchè poverino è giovvine e anon sa bene quello che dice. 

Che sono comportamenti diversi, ma allo stesso modo neganti.

Quindi non si tratta di soddisfare le mie patturnie. O meglio. Non soltanto. 

Semplicemente a me non piace il pensiero bianco/nero e so essere molto insistente quando lo incontro. 
Insistente nel sostenere che è un pensiero violento e molto poco lontano da quello che si critica ergendosi a . 

Poi bon. Va bene così. 

E' evidente che studiare i modi di prendere un poliziotto, per evitare di incorrere in guai o addirittura schivare una multa, è concretamente più utile. E sicuramente immediato. E poi fa anche ridere.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho tentato..........





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ecco, riprovate.





spleen ha detto:


> Dai, era interessante quello che stava dicendo....


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Dai, era interessante quello che stava dicendo....


Scherza poco..che devo ancora rispondere a quello che hai scritto ieri sera...potrei toccare vette, che neanche immagini


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Scherza poco..che devo ancora rispondere a quello che hai scritto ieri sera...potrei toccare vette, che neanche immagini


Ecco! Lo sapevo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Scherza poco..che devo ancora rispondere a quello che hai scritto ieri sera...potrei toccare vette, che neanche immagini


Ipa ti vedo lanciata, ultimamente


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ecco! Lo sapevo!


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ipa ti vedo lanciata, ultimamente




è che sto meglio


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> è che sto meglio


Dici? Sarà contento Wolf che stà ancora aspettando una famosa risposta ... tranquilla cmq la sua era una domanda retorica :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Dici? Sarà contento Wolf che stà ancora aspettando una famosa risposta ... tranquilla cmq la sua era una domanda retorica :carneval:


Ciao!!!!

Ma sei davvero sicuro???:mexican:

Sappi che intorno a quella risposta ci ho costruito un sacco di cose, e quella domanda, e la ricerca di risposte, è parte dello star meglio

Ode alle domande retoriche!!!!

Tu come stai?


----------



## zanna (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!!!
> 
> Ma sei davvero sicuro???:mexican:
> 
> ...


Ne ero sicuro ... ci hai messo solo un pò troppo 
Io? Spacciato! 
Grosso modo come stark ... come tutti quelli che devono prendere coscienza di conseguenze causate da errori nemmeno commessi in maniera diretta ... :facepalm:


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nobody, io seguo quello che dici: tu fai le tue valutazioi e rischi ignorando le regole.
> Come al poligono così in strada.
> Il problema non è mica infrangere le regole, sai?
> Il problema sono i motivi per cui uno lo fa ed il contrappasso se gli va male: è la valutazione del rischio.
> ...


mi sa che se mi segui lo fai male però... intanto le munizioni che ho nominato e che uso sono le più sicure che esistano (tra l'altro anche le altre possono essere regolarmente usate, ci mancherebbe). Sono a bassa velocità, piatte e di piombo morbido, perfette per il tiro sicuro. 
Il rosso bruciato che ho raccontato l'ho fatto conoscendo perfettamente il semaforo... stessa cosa il senso unico, non era pericoloso. Se guidi saprai benissimo che esistono. Nessun pericolo, magari tu metti la macchina in doppia fila ogni tanto... ecco, quello che ho fatto io ti assicuro che è meno pericoloso per il prossimo.
Dal tono che usi sembra che vuoi fare una morale sulle regole ad un adolescente, ovviamente è fondameentale la valutazione del rischio. Tieni conto che infrangere saltuariamente e con consapevolezza una regola, è salutare. L'importante è non danneggiare mai il prossimo... e possibilmente, non farsi beccare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi sa che se mi segui lo fai male però... intanto le munizioni che ho nominato e che uso sono le più sicure che esistano (tra l'altro anche le altre possono essere regolarmente usate, ci mancherebbe). Sono a bassa velocità, piatte e di piombo morbido, perfette per il tiro sicuro.
> Il rosso bruciato che ho raccontato l'ho fatto conoscendo perfettamente il semaforo... stessa cosa il senso unico, non era pericoloso. Se guidi saprai benissimo che esistono. Nessun pericolo, magari tu metti la macchina in doppia fila ogni tanto... ecco, quello che ho fatto io ti assicuro che è meno pericoloso per il prossimo.
> Dal tono che usi sembra che vuoi fare una morale sulle regole ad un adolescente, ovviamente è fondameentale la valutazione del rischio. Tieni conto che infrangere saltuariamente e con consapevolezza una regola, è salutare. L'importante è non danneggiare mai il prossimo... e possibilmente, non farsi beccare.


NO. L'importante è non farne un motivo di vanto, porca puttana. Perchè se questo paese va a rotoli, è perchè si è fatto a gara fino ad ora a chi era più furbo, ovvero a chi si riteneva AL DI SOPRA delle regole, e l'importante è non farsi beccare appunto.
Nelle grandi e nelle piccole cose.
Perchè L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE.
E la valutazione del rischio, se la fa uno che brucia un rosso per risparmiare 30 secondi, è farlocca.
Perchè quei 30 secondi non solo non valgono una vita, ma non valgono neppure la multa che ti becchi quella volta che non hai visto che hanno montato la telecamera.
E quindi il rischio non hai saputo valutarlo.
E porca puttana non ci vuole molto per capire che le uniche munizioni che non sono pericolose, sono quelle che sono rimaste nella scatola... e poi e poi, perchè ne avrei una bella da raccontare lì.
E se tu non avessi corso un rischio, non l'avresti raccontato quell'episodio.
Ma ti è andata bene.
E L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE, ESSERE FURBI. porca puttana.


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Ne ero sicuro ... ci hai messo solo un pò troppo
> Io? Spacciato!
> Grosso modo come stark ... come tutti quelli che devono prendere coscienza di conseguenze causate da errori nemmeno commessi in maniera diretta ... :facepalm:


Ci metto sempre troppo ...ma bradipescamente sto facendo il punto. 

Uff...cavolo... :facepalm:

E' che non è facile ri-riconoscersi a volte. 

rompi anche tu setti nasali se ti abbracciano?
(io rompo di solito...ma sto imparando anche ad accettare).

Nel caso una birra!

Che ha da passare!


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. L'importante è non farne un motivo di vanto, porca puttana. Perchè se questo paese va a rotoli, è perchè si è fatto a gara fino ad ora a chi era più furbo, ovvero a chi si riteneva AL DI SOPRA delle regole, e l'importante è non farsi beccare appunto.
> Nelle grandi e nelle piccole cose.
> Perchè L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE.
> E la valutazione del rischio, se la fa uno che brucia un rosso per risparmiare 30 secondi, è farlocca.
> ...


cazzarola, era da tanto che non facevo una doccia di luoghi comuni così politicamente corretti   Se avessi tempo ti spiegherei perchè questo paese va a rotoli. Comunque una delle cause (secondarie, per carità) è questo tuo modo di pensare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> cazzarola, era da tanto che non facevo una doccia di luoghi comuni così politicamente corretti  Se avessi tempo ti spiegherei perchè questo paese va a rotoli. Comunque una delle cause (secondarie, per carità) è questo tuo modo di pensare.


purtroppo il luogo comune è quello che proponi tu.
L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE. 
lo aggiungerei nella costituzione, segna.


----------



## Joey Blow (10 Marzo 2015)

Tutte queste faccine mi fanno male al cervello.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> purtroppo il luogo comune è quello che proponi tu.
> L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE.
> lo aggiungerei nella costituzione, segna.


no, il luogo comune è il tuo modo di pensare... travisare (del tutto inconsapevolmente, te ne va dato atto) il pensiero altrui, inquadrandolo nel tuo schema mentale fatto di certezze granitiche, che poggiano su solide fondamenta approvate (e mai realmente praticate) da chi detiene il potere. E' il "benpensare" orwelliano... per questo prima dicevo che ciò che scrivi evidenzia una delle tante cause nefaste del decadimento di questo paese.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> no, il luogo comune è il tuo modo di pensare... travisare (del tutto inconsapevolmente, te ne va dato atto) il pensiero altrui, inquadrandolo nel tuo schema mentale fatto di certezze granitiche, che poggiano su solide fondamenta approvate (e mai realmente praticate) da chi detiene il potere. E' il "benpensare" orwelliano... per questo prima dicevo che ciò che scrivi evidenzia una delle tante cause nefaste del decadimento di questo paese.


tutta 'sta supercazzola per mascherare la grandiosa maestà del messaggio:
L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE.
cazzo.
e lo sai perchè chi detiene il potere può non praticare ciò che approva? Lo sai?
Perchè la maggior parte della gente che non lo detiene, fondamentalmente vorrebbe essere al suo posto.
E quindi li lasciano dove sono, perchè essi sono il monumento ai loro desideri, a ciò che considerano importante.
Non farsi beccare, appunto.
e questa cosa è diventata tanto normale che tu, giustamente, non vedi l'enormità che sta dietro questa frase.
non vedi il disfattismo, il disprezzo per la società, l'irrisione per l'onestà che c'è dietro questa frase.
e mi vieni a parlare di decadimento, tu, dopo averne fatto una bandiera di questo obbrobrio.
Orwell. ma che cazzo c'entra Orwell poi.


----------



## Eratò (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> da poco in questo poligono in aperta campagna (una ex cava) eravamo solo in tre amici a sparare, non c'eravamo accorti che quel coglione del titolare si era allontanato... arrivano i caramba, classico equipaggio da sabato mattina paesano, brigadiere anziano e spinotto... appena li vedo, saluti etc... il nonno chiede amichevolmente che lavoro facevamo, un po' di cazzeggio... gli dico se vuol provare qualche tiro col revolver, accetta... *beh non ha controllato il registro e non ci ha chiesto nemmeno il porto d'armi*.


madonna santa...ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> tutta 'sta supercazzola per mascherare la grandiosa maestà del messaggio:
> L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE.
> cazzo.
> e lo sai perchè chi detiene il potere può non praticare ciò che approva? Lo sai?
> ...


ah beh....dai, inutile replicare... tienti stretto il tuo modo di benpensare, continua a giudicare gli altri e rassicurati di ciò.


----------



## Nobody (10 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> madonna santa...ci rendiamo conto?


eh lo so... ma capita.


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ah beh....dai, inutile replicare... tienti stretto il tuo modo di benpensare, continua a giudicare gli altri e rassicurati di ciò.


e tu a fare l'apologia dei furbetti e a cercare di nobilitarla, pure. Sicuramente stiamo su sponde diverse e manco il fiume è lo stesso.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Insomma*

Sbriciolata ma infondo nobody cosa sta scrivendo?quello che sappiamo tutti no?questo è il paese dei furbi no?nel traffico c'è il furbo,a lavoro c'è il furbo,in casa c'è il furbo,in questo forum c'è il furbo e allora?Questa è l'italia,so bene che quello che scrive nobody non è il massimo in un paese civile,ma l'italia è un paese civile?Purtroppo ne dobbiamo prendere atto,la nostra è una società malata,fatta di egoismo,di apparire,dove l'unico valore che conta sono questa merda di soldi,che altro è l'italia?cosa altro sono gli italiani?E allora nobody estremizza,l'importante e non farsi beccare,ed infondo e così che i genitori stanno educando le nuove generazioni,mica insegnano la cosa giusta è quella sbagliata,insegnano che  se fai quella sbagliata bisogna negare,e dare  la colpa ad altri.Adesso il problema sono i rossi bruciati di nobody vero?o sono io che alle 3 del mattino me ne frego dei limiti?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> l'importante e non farsi beccare,ed* infondo e così che i genitori stanno educando le nuove generazioni*,mica insegnano la cosa giusta è quella sbagliata


Cazzo se è vero. E lo trovo tragico.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Giorgio*



giorgiocan ha detto:


> Cazzo se è vero. E lo trovo tragico.


Ma perchè scrivo ste cose io?io combatto questa mentalità di merda ogni santo giorno.CAZZO OGNI SANTO GIORNO.Ogni santo giorno mi viene da vomitare.Ma è possibile mai?l'altra settimana intervistano quella merda della MAMMA DI PAROLISI,PORCA PUTTANA,bè questa MERDA DI DONNA,e di MADRE, invece di dire:mio figlio ha sbagliato è giusto che paghi incomincia un arringa dicendo:MIO FIGLIO è INNOCENTE,NON HA MAI FATTO NULLA DI MALE,AMAVA MELANIA....NO DICO..... AMAVA MELANIA CAPITO?Gli viene fatto notare che all'amante aveva detto di voler lasciare la MOGLIE....E QUESTA MADRE COSA RISPONDE?EMBè E CHE DOVEVA DIRE ALL'AMANTE?NON L'AVREBBE MAI FATTO ERA TROPPO INNAMORATO DELLA MOGLIE....!ADESSO ditemi voi:ma uno merda di uomo come parolisi come poteva venire su?come?Ed io estremizzo,ma ormai è così,questa mia generazione sta facendo dei danni irreparabili....!


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Non è vero.
> 
> Tu non hai detto di no.
> La Sbri.
> ...


a parte che non ho mai detto che siamo felici, comunque mi sembra che non ti sia chiaro il concetto di violenza come sottocultura, e non cultura... tu per caso frequenti mafiosi et similia e RAGIONI (o sragioni) come loro?
per te esiste il concetto di rispetto mafioso? per te chi ha fatto più anni di galera è degno di rispetto? tu se subisci un qualsiasi torto (speriamo di no!) ti rivolgi a chi di dovere o mandi gli amici degli amici a spaccare il culo al prepotente di turno? per te la prostituzione è una sciocchezzuola o purtroppo nasce spesso in ambienti degradati? 
sei per caso un ultras che va in giro a menare mazzate o vai a vedere la partita per divertimento? per te un marito violento va denunciato o rispettato? per te il regalo di compleanno dei 18 anni di tua figlia sono ovviamente le tette siliconate (america latina)?
queste e mille altre sono sottoculture, che secondo me non fanno parte del modo di vivere e pensare della maggioranza della popolazione italiana, io ad es., che ne sono totalmente FUORI, non ritengo di essere un caso raro (insieme alla mia numerosa famiglia sparpagliata per mezzo mondo), e vedo che chi esterna violenza etc. viene ISOLATO, giustamente


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

osti ma chi vi ha dato la patente??:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*Si*



free ha detto:


> osti ma chi vi ha dato la patente??:singleeye:


Ah bella,sei libera di non crederci,ma una donna che frequentavo ha avuto un orgarsmo mentre guidavo...fatti due conti.....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sbriciolata ma infondo nobody cosa sta scrivendo?quello che sappiamo tutti no?questo è il paese dei furbi no?nel traffico c'è il furbo,a lavoro c'è il furbo,in casa c'è il furbo,in questo forum c'è il furbo e allora?Questa è l'italia,so bene che quello che scrive nobody non è il massimo in un paese civile,ma l'italia è un paese civile?Purtroppo ne dobbiamo prendere atto,la nostra è una società malata,fatta di egoismo,di apparire,dove l'unico valore che conta sono questa merda di soldi,che altro è l'italia?cosa altro sono gli italiani?E allora nobody estremizza,l'importante e non farsi beccare,ed infondo e così che i genitori stanno educando le nuove generazioni,mica insegnano la cosa giusta è quella sbagliata,insegnano che se fai quella sbagliata bisogna negare,e dare la colpa ad altri.Adesso il problema sono i rossi bruciati di nobody vero?o sono io che alle 3 del mattino me ne frego dei limiti?


mai sentito parlare della teoria delle finestre rotte?
dire che il problema è sempre un altro, dire sempre non è questo il problema non serve ad una beneamata.
Anzi: è la condizione necessaria all'immobilismo, al clientelismo, all'omertà.
e non parlo di te e Nobody, ovviamente, ma sono i principi.
se uno sa di venire meno alle regole è per forza più incline a non vedere quando alle regole viene meno qualcun altro.
E quando si relativizza per principio, significa che i paletti che dovremmo aver ficcato a terra, sono su ruote e li spostiamo a nostra convenienza, sempre.
perchè quando relativizziamo a nostro favore siamo sempre stranamente benevolenti.
E questo lo facciamo tutti, di indulgere con noi stessi: ma ci sono dei limiti e perchè ci siano occorre tener presente che quell'indulgenza è un mancare verso gli altri oltre che verso noi stessi.
Il problema del relativizzare sta nell'abbassare sempre l'asticella dell'aspettativa verso noi stessi.
E a forza di abbassare l'asticella si finisce per non trovare più le ragioni per saltare.
E quindi io mi incazzo sì, ma non per il semaforo, per il messaggio.
Ed il messaggio è che fino a che nessuno ti becca, la liceità di quello che fai la valuti solo tu.
Fino a che nessuno ti becca le regole non esistono.
Fino a che nessuno ti becca, tutti credono che tu abbia osservato le regole, e tu li hai fregati.
E lo so che un semaforo rosso sembra una cagata, fino a che ovviamente non succede una tragedia, e che a questo mondo c'è di peggio.
C'è sempre di peggio.
Troverai sempre chi ha fatto peggio di te. Pure in galera uno fatica a non trovare nessuno che abbia fatto peggio di lui.
Ma è con questo principio che possiamo migliorarci? Non credo.


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ah bella,sei libera di non crederci,ma una donna che frequentavo ha avuto un orgarsmo mentre guidavo...fatti due conti.....:rotfl::rotfl:



non è che urlava dalla paura?


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mai sentito parlare della teoria delle finestre rotte?
> dire che il problema è sempre un altro, dire sempre non è questo il problema non serve ad una beneamata.
> Anzi: è la condizione necessaria all'immobilismo, al clientelismo, all'omertà.
> e non parlo di te e Nobody, ovviamente, ma sono i principi.
> ...


Tutto decisamente condivisibile.MA SIAMO IN ITALIA.IN ITALIA CI SONO FAMIGLIE CHE STANNO ASPETTANDO DI SAPERE DA 30 CAZZO DI ANNI COME E PERCHè SONO MORTI I LORO CARI SU UN CAZZO DI AEREO PARTITO DA BOLOGNA E MAI ARRIVATO A PELERMO,capito?QUESTA SPECIE DI STATO,che mi viene da ridere a chiamarlo tale.... neanche ha avuto la dignità di risarcirli,IL NULLA.SONO MORTI COSì e sti cazzi no?il paese delle stragi impunite,E ALLORA TI CHIEDO:QUAL'è IL MESSAGGIO CHE PASSA A NOI CITTADINI UNO STATO DEL GENERE?


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*no*



free ha detto:


> non è che urlava dalla paura?


Anche....


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto decisamente condivisibile.MA SIAMO IN ITALIA.IN ITALIA CI SONO FAMIGLIE CHE STANNO ASPETTANDO DI SAPERE DA 30 CAZZO DI ANNI COME E PERCHè SONO MORTI I LORO CARI SU UN CAZZO DI AEREO PARTITO DA BOLOGNA E MAI ARRIVATO A PELERMO,capito?QUESTA SPECIE DI STATO,che mi viene da ridere a chiamarlo tale.... neanche ha avuto la dignità di risarcirli,IL NULLA.SONO MORTI COSì e sti cazzi no?il paese delle stragi impunite,E ALLORA TI CHIEDO:QUAL'è IL MESSAGGIO CHE PASSA A NOI CITTADINI UNO STATO DEL GENERE?



aggiungerei anche la storia di tasse altissime a fronte di disservizi, sprechi, corruzione e mazzette: a chi viene più voglia di pagarle? a me NO


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*SI*



free ha detto:


> aggiungerei anche la storia di tasse altissime a fronte di disservizi, sprechi, corruzione e mazzette: a chi viene più voglia di pagarle? a me NO


Uno stato che fa una trattativa nel 92 per fermare l'ala stragista della mafia?per fermare le politica bombe?  L'ex CAPO DI QUESTO STATO HA PRETESO DAL CONSIGLIO SUPERIORE DELLA MAGISTRATURA DI INTIMARE Ai GIUDICI DI PALERMO DI CACELLARE ALCUNE SUE INTERCETTAZIONI CON L'EX MINISTRO MANCINO PERCHè...... IL CAPO DELLO STATO NON SI PUò INTERCETTARE.......E perche mai?se non ho nulla da nascondere facciano quello che devono i giudici O NO?.EMBE QUEI NASTRI SONO STATI DISTRUTTI MA A VOI SEMBRA GIUSTO?E QUALCHE COGLIONE QUI DENTRO SCRIVE PURE CHE QUESTO è UNA GRAND ESTATO CAPITO..... Povero Moro.....povero aldo moro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tutto decisamente condivisibile.MA SIAMO IN ITALIA.IN ITALIA CI SONO FAMIGLIE CHE STANNO ASPETTANDO DI SAPERE DA 30 CAZZO DI ANNI COME E PERCHè SONO MORTI I LORO CARI SU UN CAZZO DI AEREO PARTITO DA BOLOGNA E MAI ARRIVATO A PELERMO,capito?QUESTA SPECIE DI STATO,che mi viene da ridere a chiamarlo tale.... neanche ha avuto la dignità di risarcirli,IL NULLA.SONO MORTI COSì e sti cazzi no?il paese delle stragi impunite,E ALLORA TI CHIEDO:QUAL'è IL MESSAGGIO CHE PASSA A NOI CITTADINI UNO STATO DEL GENERE?


lo stato siamo noi, oh.
fino a che vediamo lo stato come altro da noi, stiamo lì ad aspettare risposte che dovremmo darci da soli. Il che non è particolarmente intelligente.
fino a che vedremo il fatto di riuscire ad aggirare le regole in modo furbo come un valore anzichè un disvalore, continueremo ad incazzarci solo ed esclusivamente quando ci scappa il morto. O i morti.
Non fosse stato per i nostri paletti mobili, certa gente non si sarebbe potuta permettere certe cose, perchè bisogna essere in tanti a coprire gerte magagne, ed in tanti a coprire quelli che coprivano.
E' quello che manca proprio in questo accidente di paese: il senso di responsabilità che ti porta a desiderare che le cose siano fatte in un certo modo, piuttosto che non ti becchino se le fai in un altro.
Il senso di responsabilità ti fa uscir di casa per partecipare, non ti fa stare alla finestra a guardare.
e non c'entra un cazzo il distopismo a cui accennava Nobody: quello che ti porta(tu generico) a stare alla finestra non è distopismo, è paraculismo.
Chiamiamo le cose con il loro nome.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2015)

*No*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lo stato siamo noi, oh.
> fino a che vediamo lo stato come altro da noi, stiamo lì ad aspettare risposte che dovremmo darci da soli. Il che non è particolarmente intelligente.
> fino a che vedremo il fatto di riuscire ad aggirare le regole in modo furbo come un valore anzichè un disvalore, continueremo ad incazzarci solo ed esclusivamente quando ci scappa il morto. O i morti.
> Non fosse stato per i nostri paletti mobili, certa gente non si sarebbe potuta permettere certe cose, perchè bisogna essere in tanti a coprire gerte magagne, ed in tanti a coprire quelli che coprivano.
> ...


D'accordo su quasi tutto.Ma lo stato non siamo noi,lo stato sono loro....!Io non ho nulla da condividere con quelli che da anni decidono le sorti di questo paese.


----------



## drusilla (10 Marzo 2015)

A me crea violenza il 95 % dei automobilisti romani uomini donne giovani vecchi italiani stranieri che non rispettano un cazzo di striscia pedonale e ti passano a due centimetri ad alta velocità anche se li aspetta il semaforo rosso dieci metri più avanti anche se piove anche se porti bambini anche se ti fermi a metà per vedere che cazzo vogliono fare PER LORO ESIGO IL CARCERE NELLA GUYANA FRANCESE e voglio vedere come cazzo fanno Steve McQueen o Dustin Hoffman cazzo!


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me crea violenza il 95 % dei automobilisti romani uomini donne giovani vecchi italiani stranieri che non rispettano un cazzo di striscia pedonale e ti passano a due centimetri ad alta velocità anche se li aspetta il semaforo rosso dieci metri più avanti anche se piove anche se porti bambini anche se ti fermi a metà per vedere che cazzo vogliono fare PER LORO ESIGO IL CARCERE NELLA GUYANA FRANCESE e voglio vedere come cazzo fanno Steve McQueen o Dustin Hoffman cazzo!


l'importante è che non li becchino(cit. Orwell)


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me crea violenza il 95 % dei automobilisti romani uomini donne giovani vecchi italiani stranieri che non rispettano un cazzo di striscia pedonale e ti passano a due centimetri ad alta velocità anche se li aspetta il semaforo rosso dieci metri più avanti anche se piove anche se porti bambini anche se ti fermi a metà per vedere che cazzo vogliono fare PER LORO ESIGO IL CARCERE NELLA GUYANA FRANCESE e voglio vedere come cazzo fanno Steve McQueen o Dustin Hoffman cazzo!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me crea violenza il 95 % dei automobilisti romani uomini donne giovani vecchi italiani stranieri che non rispettano un cazzo di striscia pedonale e ti passano a due centimetri ad alta velocità anche se li aspetta il semaforo rosso dieci metri più avanti anche se piove anche se porti bambini anche se ti fermi a metà per vedere che cazzo vogliono fare PER LORO ESIGO IL CARCERE NELLA GUYANA FRANCESE e voglio vedere come cazzo fanno *Steve McQueen* o Dustin Hoffman cazzo!



che uomo affascinante, mi piaceva un sacco:inlove:

belle macchine


----------



## drusilla (10 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> l'importante è che non li becchino(cit. Orwell)


Beccheranno prima me che mi aggiro per le strade con una mazza da baseball grondando bavva e gridando banzaiii [emoji83] [emoji83]


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> a parte che non ho mai detto che siamo felici, comunque *mi sembra che non ti sia chiaro il concetto di violenza come sottocultura, e non cultura*... tu per caso frequenti mafiosi et similia e RAGIONI (o sragioni) come loro?
> per te esiste il concetto di rispetto mafioso? per te chi ha fatto più anni di galera è degno di rispetto? tu se subisci un qualsiasi torto (speriamo di no!) ti rivolgi a chi di dovere o mandi gli amici degli amici a spaccare il culo al prepotente di turno? per te la prostituzione è una sciocchezzuola o purtroppo nasce spesso in ambienti degradati?
> sei per caso un ultras che va in giro a menare mazzate o vai a vedere la partita per divertimento? per te un marito violento va denunciato o rispettato? per te il regalo di compleanno dei 18 anni di tua figlia sono ovviamente le tette siliconate (america latina)?
> queste e mille altre sono sottoculture, che secondo me non fanno parte del modo di vivere e pensare della maggioranza della popolazione italiana, io ad es., che ne sono totalmente FUORI, non ritengo di essere un caso raro (insieme alla mia numerosa famiglia sparpagliata per mezzo mondo), e vedo che chi esterna violenza etc. viene ISOLATO, giustamente


A me è molto chiaro sia il concetto di cultura, a cui faccio riferimento, sia quello di sottocultura. E mi è evidente la distinzione fra le due. 

Ma probabilmente il problema in questa sede è proprio intendersi sui significati. Che non sono soggettivi. 

Intediamoci sui termini, quindi. Che forse è necessario davvero al fare chiarezza. Almeno a grandi linee. 

Che se mi metto a farti il pippone antropologico mi mandi a fare in culo ed avresti anche ragione, se la cosa non ti interessa e preferisci rimanere ad un livello di analisi che riguarda più il piano esplicito che quello implicito.

Poi possiamo finire con un vabbè

Mi hai appena fatto l'elenco di alcune sottoculture. 

Ti sei mai chiesta da dove il pensiero che le crea trovi spunto e sostegno?

Le sottoculture, come dice il termine, non sono altro che l'espressione particolare e parziale di una cultura di riferimento (e anche qui ti evito tutto il pippone su come si formano, si individualizzano in termini sistemici costruendo un'identità collettiva etc etc.)

qui la definizione di cultura.
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultura

Ed è a quell'insieme di conoscenze, saperi e credo, a cui io sto facendo continuamente riferimento. Che si chiama cultura appunto.

Il brodo culturale da cui proveniamo e in cui viviamo. Che sostiene agiti e contro-agiti e che in moltissimi aspetti guida tutta una serie di risposte comportamentali. Anche e principalmente inconsapevoli (condizionamenti, per farla semplice, che qui ci sarebbe altro pippone infinito).

Le sottoculture a cui hai fatto riferimento nascono. crescono. si nutrono. 
In un brodo culturale molto più ampio e profondo. (cultura).

Che comprende anche tutti quei condizionamenti per cui, per esempio, una donna picchiata dal suo uomo tace. Per esempio eh. Che non ho voglia di mettermi a farti esempi per ogni riferimento che hai fatto.
O per cui è possibile considerare degno d'onore aver fatto più anni di galera di qualcun altro. Per dire.

Anche perchè la letteratura è densissima a riguardo. E se hai voglia c'è un sacco da leggere per approfondire.

E' ovvio non riusciamo ad intenderci.  
Io faccio riferimento alla cultura in senso socioantropologico, tu alle subculture stesse. E' un discorso che muore in partenza. Se non si riesce a legare i due ambiti, che sono legati eh, che uno crea l'altro in modo circolare, non ci si intenderà mai, come in effetti sta succedendo, e si parla fondamentalmente del nulla. Senza trarne nessuna forma di apprendimento. 

Il rimando alla felicità era una frecciatina a questa frase, perchè mi è sempre sembrata una frase fatta. Tanto quanto la sua corrispondente opposta, ossia che va tutto male e il mondo è un posto di merda. 




free ha detto:


> veramente qui è successo il contrario, e cioè che un utente ha detto che i traditori devono andare in galera come succede nel SUO paese...non è che è partita una critica così per sport
> 
> *poi se "noi" dobbiamo sempre sentirci timorosi di apparire anche solo lontanamente persone contente di vivere senza 'ste menate assurde, vabbè!*


Vabbè a te


----------



## Uhlalá (10 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Beccheranno prima me che mi aggiro per le strade con una mazza da baseball grondando bavva e gridando banzaiii [emoji83] [emoji83]


----------



## free (10 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me è molto chiaro sia il concetto di cultura, a cui faccio riferimento, sia quello di sottocultura. E mi è evidente la distinzione fra le due.
> 
> Ma probabilmente il problema in questa sede è proprio intendersi sui significati. Che non sono soggettivi.
> 
> ...


certo che sono legati: le sottoculture si differenziano per alcuni aspetti dalla cultura "generale" di un tal luogo/epoca, non so come dirlo più chiaro di così... il che vuol dire che nel caso in cui si differenzino per la violenza, la violenza stessa non appartiene alla cultura generale, ma appunto alla sottocultura, ed è il motivo per cui in Italia le famiglie solitamente non si scannano tra di loro, se fai un dispetto al vicino solitamente non ti ammazza il cane, i poliziotti solitamente ti fermano senza spararti, le donne che subiscono violenza solitamente denunciano o cercano alternative, e anche la donne straniere, pensa un po', vivendo qui da noi hanno cominciato a denunciare i mariti, il che significa che hanno cominciato ad assorbire un po' della nostra cultura, che dà loro la possibilità di reagire alla violenza

comunque io continuo a fare esempi, sono tutta sudata, e tu invece non ne hai fatto nemmeno UNO!


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> certo che sono legati: le sottoculture si differenziano per alcuni aspetti dalla cultura "generale" di un tal luogo/epoca, non so come dirlo più chiaro di così... il che vuol dire che nel caso in cui si differenzino per la violenza, la violenza stessa non appartiene alla cultura generale, ma appunto alla sottocultura, ed è il motivo per cui in Italia le famiglie solitamente non si scannano tra di loro, se fai un dispetto al vicino solitamente non ti ammazza il cane, i poliziotti solitamente ti fermano senza spararti, le donne che subiscono violenza solitamente denunciano o cercano alternative, e anche la donne straniere, pensa un po', vivendo qui da noi hanno cominciato a denunciare i mariti, il che significa che hanno cominciato ad assorbire un po' della nostra cultura, che dà loro la possibilità di reagire alla violenza
> 
> comunque io continuo a fare esempi, sono tutta sudata, e tu invece non ne hai fatto nemmeno UNO!


E' perchè è un minestrone, che si sa, scalda. 

Le sottoculture non si si differenziano soltanto dalla cultura. Sono sottoprodotti, segmenti, della cultura in cui nascono. 

Si differenziano per alcuni termini, è vero, ma *appartengono* alla cultura in cui nascono per stile di vita, credo, visione del mondo.

Se non appartenessero non potrebbero differenziarsi. Non ne avrebbero bisogno. Sarebbero prodotti a sè stanti.

La mafia ha punti di raccordo con la cultura in cui si è formata. Non a caso ha caratteristiche particolari a seconda proprio della cultura a cui appartiene. E non potrebbe esistere l'identificazione interna ed esterna fra l'altro. SE così non fosse. Non avrebbe successo insomma. Il successo che le ha permesso fra l'altro di infiltrarsi così egregiamente nel tessuto sociale, a tutti i livelli. Parla la stessa lingua. Pur esplicandosi diversamente. SE non parlasse la stessa lingua, non sarebbe mai riuscita a comunicare con la cultura di riferimento in cui si inserita.

E le sottoculture stesse sono differenziate fra loro. 

Non vorrai paragonare un ultras ad un mafioso?
No. Non si può per certi aspetti, vero?
Eppure entrambi afferiscono alla violenza. 
Pur discostandosi negli agiti. E quindi nel discorso che fanno attorno alla violenza stessa.

Sono subculture diverse ma eppure hanno dei tratti comuni. Violenza. Fede. Onore. Per dire. 

Da dove arrivano quei tratti comuni? 

Se si guarda bene quei tratti comuni hanno comunanza con la cultura in cui queste subculture si sono formate. E a cui sono appartenenti.

In nessuna subcultura conosciuta viene fatta ode alla violenza in sè e per sè. (se così fosse non potrebbero neanche nascere, poichè nella cultura di apparteneza è compresa violenza ma anche la tendenza al controllarla).

Ma anzi, una parte del codice, è proprio dedicata a spiegare e giustificare la presenza di violenza (questo è un altro tratto che definisce i riferimenti culturali dei partecipanti la subcultura.)

Viene utilizzato un pensiero violento, che scorre sotterraneo e presente e tutto intorno, che viene tradotto in agiti. Agiti che si differenziano a seconda del codice di cui la subcultura si è dotata. E viene utilizzato anche il pensiero teso al contollo della violenza.
Riproducendo lo schema culturale di appartenenza fra l'altro. 

Quel pensiero sotterraneo non è un prodotto della sottocultura. 
Ma è la sottocultura che attinge ad esso, per variarsi e costruirsi codici. 
Codici che permettono identificazione interna da parte del gruppo. E che permettono un scambio fra interno/esterno - subcultura/cultura

Esistono addirittura teorie che sostengono che le subculture siano funzionali al mantenimento della società stessa. Per dinamiche che riguardano identificazione/differenziazione. 

Luhmann ha scritto roba molto interessante a riguardo. Ma anche Cohen. Per dire qualcuno. 

Le leggi sono strumenti di cui le società i sono dotate appunto per regolamentare un comportamento caratteristico. Biologicamente. Antropologicamente. Socialmente. La violenza in questo caso.
Ed è anche in questo campo che si esplica il ragionamento che socialmente viene fatto intorno alla violenza. Ragionamento che si differenzia di nuovo per appartenenze culturali. 

Se la violenza fosse una caratteristica intrinseca soltanto di una subcultura, non sarebbe necessario legiferarla per regolamentarla. La religione stessa si è occupata, prima dello stato storicamente parlando, di controllare la violenza che da sempre caratterizza le culture umane.

Questo tipo di legiferazione, secolare o meno, non è un caso caratterizzi il le società di tutto il mondo. 

Buttare tutto nella subcultura è rischioso. Fra l'altro. Che si rischia soltanto di spostare la questione. Da un posto sociale all'altro. Ma senza entrare mai entrare nella questione stessa. 

Il discorso sulla "banalità del male" e "sulla bestia umana" è interessantissimo da questo punto di vista.

Il tutto semplificando di molto. Eh.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2015)

[SUP]
Ipa,

tanto per chiarirmi le idee,
allo stesso modo che la la violenza appartiene alla cultura, così le appartiene la non-violenza, la pulsione alla solidarietà; così come le appartiene l'esclusione e il razzismo così la cultura contiene l'idea, la volontà di integrazione e accoglienza eccetera.
Questi elementi ci sono, li vediamo, talora affiora più un aspetto talora affiora un altro, no?


[/SUP]


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> [SUP]
> Ipa,
> 
> tanto per chiarirmi le idee,
> ...


Esattamente. La loro esplicazione è dipendente ANCHE dal ragionamento che si riesce a fare intorno a questi elementi.

Una delle modalità di ragionamento è la pedagogia. Di cui parlava ieri la Sbri parlando di educazione.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Ah. Negare un elemento del discorso (la violenza per dire) comporta anche il rallentare. Inficiare. Il ragionamento sugli altri piani.

Medioevo docet. 

In termini di dinamica intendo.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e tu a fare l'apologia dei furbetti e a cercare di nobilitarla, pure. Sicuramente stiamo su sponde diverse e manco il fiume è lo stesso.


eh si, hai capito tutto...


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> aggiungerei anche la storia di tasse altissime a fronte di disservizi, sprechi, corruzione e mazzette: a chi viene più voglia di pagarle? a me NO


ma poi, perchè chiamarle ancora tasse? E' un pizzo mafioso, di uno stato che sa solo vessare i cittadini.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Uno stato che fa una trattativa nel 92 per fermare l'ala stragista della mafia?per fermare le politica bombe?  L'ex CAPO DI QUESTO STATO HA PRETESO DAL CONSIGLIO SUPERIORE DELLA MAGISTRATURA DI INTIMARE Ai GIUDICI DI PALERMO DI CACELLARE ALCUNE SUE INTERCETTAZIONI CON L'EX MINISTRO MANCINO PERCHè...... IL CAPO DELLO STATO NON SI PUò INTERCETTARE.......E perche mai?se non ho nulla da nascondere facciano quello che devono i giudici O NO?.EMBE QUEI NASTRI SONO STATI DISTRUTTI MA A VOI SEMBRA GIUSTO?E QUALCHE COGLIONE QUI DENTRO SCRIVE PURE CHE QUESTO è UNA GRAND ESTATO CAPITO..... Povero Moro.....povero aldo moro....


ma il problema vero è un rosso non rispettato una domenica mattina... e le munizioni che stanno al sicuro solo nelle loro scatole :unhappy: eh si, poi quando uno parla di politicamente corretto che è stato incrostato ad arte nel cervello vaneggia...


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Beccheranno prima me che mi aggiro per le strade con una mazza da baseball grondando bavva e gridando banzaiii [emoji83] [emoji83]


verissimo che siamo disordinati, non rispettiamo le regole e preferiamo essere prepotenti, ma dalla nostra abbiamo una legislazione stradale che vorrebbe punire ma non ce la fa.
Racconto una mia esperienza in un paese nordico, mi accingo ad attraversare sulle strisce pedonali , viene verso di me una macchina che a distanza di 50 metri si ferma per farmi passare noi siamo rimasti di esterrefatti, nel viaggio di ritorno conosco una signora italiana e gli riferisco il fatto e lei mi risponde qui è la prassi perchè se investono un pedone gli tolgono la patente, questo è avvenuto in Norvegia, da noi quando mai?


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

ologramma ha detto:


> verissimo che siamo disordinati, non rispettiamo le regole e preferiamo essere prepotenti, ma dalla nostra abbiamo una legislazione stradale che vorrebbe punire ma non ce la fa.
> Racconto una mia esperienza in un paese nordico, mi accingo ad attraversare sulle strisce pedonali , viene verso di me una macchina che a distanza di 50 metri si ferma per farmi passare noi siamo rimasti di esterrefatti, nel viaggio di ritorno conosco una signora italiana e gli riferisco il fatto e lei mi risponde qui è la prassi perchè se investono un pedone gli tolgono la patente, questo è avvenuto in Norvegia, da noi quando mai?


Non penso che sia per timore di vedersi ritirata la patente ma per educazione civica del rispetto dei diritti altrui...


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non penso che sia per timore di vedersi ritirata la patente ma per educazione civica del rispetto dei diritti altrui...


cose riferite da lei 
Il rispetto lo diamo in molti quindi lo si può trovare pure in italia sebbene nelle scuole non si insegna più educazione civica se lo si fa e solo  in modo blando e superficiale.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ah. Negare un elemento del discorso (la violenza per dire) comporta anche il rallentare. Inficiare. Il ragionamento sugli altri piani.
> 
> Medioevo docet.
> 
> In termini di dinamica intendo.


Sempre per capire il tuo discorso.

Nella cultura ci sono i vari elementi/pulsioni. Violenza, accoglienza, tolleranza, razzismo etc.
Allora tu vedi o non vedi la differenza tra le varie culture? Pensi o no che ci siano culture più oppressive/violente/intolleranti?


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' perchè è un minestrone, che si sa, scalda.
> 
> *Le sottoculture non si si differenziano soltanto dalla cultura. Sono sottoprodotti, segmenti, della cultura in cui nascono.
> *
> ...


guarda che le sottoculture non sono affatto sempre negative, ma al contrario possono essere irrilevanti penalmente, pensiamo ad es. alle sottoculture legate alla musica: un dark o un metellaro o un emo (ci sono ancora?) si differenziano dal resto della società soprattutto per l'abbigliamento che è l'espressione della passione musicale e che li fa confluire "di diritto" in un gruppo ristretto di persone
oppure un biker, molto interessante secondo me questo caso, perchè in Italia i biker sono gruppi di centauri appassionati alla tal moto, invece in alcuni paesi nordeuropei sono protagonisti di vere e proprie attività criminali, anche a sfondo razzista (anche negli Usa mi pare)...come mai esiste questa differenza? come mai da noi se vedi un gruppo di biker (c'è un "loro" bar proprio vicino a casa mia, che mette persino a disposizione delle tavolette a sostegno del cavalletto per impedire che buchi l'asfalto in estate) non ti spaventi e la polizia non va a controllarli un giorno sì e l'altro pure, ma se invece incontri gli stessi scimmioni in altri Paesi, cambi strada? perchè appunto da noi questo tipo di sottocultura non ha sviluppato connotazioni violente, vale a dire che non ha sentito la necessità di differenziarsi ulteriormente dalla società mediante l'uso della violenza

per quanto riguardo la mafia etc., c'è l'esasperazione di concetti di per sè sani come rispetto ed onore, ma supportati sempre da violenza o minaccia di essa, tanto è vero che c'è anche chi non accetta questo modo di agire, ed infatti denuncia i propri estorsori etc., supportato dalle nostre leggi (non abbastanza, vabbè)

insomma se fosse come dici tu, cioè che in Italia viviamo immersi in una cultura violenta, mi chiedo come mai la maggior parte di noi è ancora viva


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Sempre per capire il tuo discorso.
> 
> Nella cultura ci sono i vari elementi/pulsioni. Violenza, accoglienza, tolleranza, razzismo etc.
> Allora tu vedi o non vedi la differenza tra le varie culture? Pensi o no che ci siano culture più oppressive/violente/intolleranti?


Nausicaa. Ovvio che vedo le differenze.

Ma anche lle somiglianze.

E vedere uno nn nega l'altro.

Nono ho parlato di uguaglianza.

Io sto parlando di riconoscimento all'interno del nostro ambito culturale.



A me interessa conoscere. In modo neutro.

Paragonare serve per stabilire parametri. 

E qui mi interessava solo dire chebseppur con modalità particolari OGNI cultura compresa la nostra comprende la violenza.

Che aalcunesiano piu o meno tolleranti per me eè un assunto di base. Ovvio. 

Sono da cel quindi sarà un casino


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma il problema vero è un rosso non rispettato una domenica mattina... e le munizioni che stanno al sicuro solo nelle loro scatole :unhappy: eh si, poi quando uno parla di politicamente corretto che è stato incrostato ad arte nel cervello vaneggia...



*Capi*

08/03/2015
*JENA@LASTAMPA.IT
*
Ma chi è il capo della polizia americana, Salvini?


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma poi, perchè chiamarle ancora tasse? E' un pizzo mafioso, di uno stato che sa solo vessare i cittadini.



in effetti tecnicamente si chiamano imposte


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> guarda che le sottoculture non sono affatto sempre negative, ma al contrario possono essere irrilevanti penalmente, pensiamo ad es. alle sottoculture legate alla musica: un dark o un metellaro o un emo (ci sono ancora?) si differenziano dal resto della società soprattutto per l'abbigliamento che è l'espressione della passione musicale e che li fa confluire "di diritto" in un gruppo ristretto di persone
> oppure un biker, molto interessante secondo me questo caso, perchè in Italia i biker sono gruppi di centauri appassionati alla tal moto, invece in alcuni paesi nordeuropei sono protagonisti di vere e proprie attività criminali, anche a sfondo razzista (anche negli Usa mi pare)...come mai esiste questa differenza? come mai da noi se vedi un gruppo di biker (c'è un "loro" bar proprio vicino a casa mia, che mette persino a disposizione delle tavolette a sostegno del cavalletto per impedire che buchi l'asfalto in estate) non ti spaventi e la polizia non va a controllarli un giorno sì e l'altro pure, ma se invece incontri gli stessi scimmioni in altri Paesi, cambi strada? perchè appunto da noi questo tipo di sottocultura non ha sviluppato connotazioni violente, vale a dire che non ha sentito la necessità di differenziarsi ulteriormente dalla società mediante l'uso della violenza
> 
> per quanto riguardo la mafia etc., c'è l'esasperazione di concetti di per sè sani come rispetto ed onore, ma supportati sempre da violenza o minaccia di essa, tanto è vero che c'è anche chi non accetta questo modo di agire, ed infatti denuncia i propri estorsori etc., supportato dalle nostre leggi (non abbastanza, vabbè)
> ...


Si free. Esistono tante tipologie diverse di subculture. Che esprimono diverse parti e livelli della cultura di appartenenza.

Giriamo il discorso. Da dove arriva la subcultura della violenza (come la chiami tu)


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2015)

*Siamo un popolo di servi*

Non so se ho mai scritto la mia "teoria" in questo forum. Cmq.

Siamo abituati da secoli ad essere invasi e governati da stranieri. E' relativamente da poco che siamo Paese.

In tutti i secoli di dominazioni, gli "italiani" hanno sviluppato un animo da servi.

(NOTA BENE sto generalizzando per spiegare come vedo l'origine di certi atteggiamenti, sapendo BENISSIMO che ci sono tante persone oneste, dedicate, responsabili, civili etc etc)

I servi non si fidano dei padroni, li fregano appena possono, perchè, tanto, oggi un padrone, domani un altro, i padroni sfruttano i servi quindi tanto vale approfittare di ogni occasione possibile per prendersi qualcosa in cambio.
I servi non partecipano col cuore alle attività della casa, perchè non è casa loro anche se ci abitano, ci abitano oggi ma domani chissà.
I servi approvano gli altri colleghi servi che fregano i padroni, uniti contro il "nemico", che pure se paga, in realtà è uno sfruttatore.
I servi fanno il minimo indispensabile per non essere cacciati via dal padrone... che senso ha dare il meglio di sè per una casa che non è tua, per gente che non è la tua famiglia, per gente di cui non ti fidi, che è "straniera", che è per principio un "nemico"?

Noi italiani vediamo ancora lo Stato come fosse una dominazione straniera, che applica balzelli strozzanti epr arricchire le sue tasche impoverendo i poveri onesti lavoratori. E continuiamo, come sempre è stato, a cercare scappatoie per evitare di pagare queste tasse che sentiamo "geneticamente" ingiuste.
Se ne abbiamo la possibilità, arraffiamo -discorsi già fatti sui lavoratori che abusano di permessi malattia, maternità etc, sui falsi invalidi- proprio come se quello che arraffiamo fosse di un padrone ricco e distante, e non nostro.
Copriamo, o ammiriamo, chi riesce a fregare questo "padrone", sempre perchè ancora non riconosciamo che lo Stato siamo noi.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so se ho mai scritto la mia "teoria" in questo forum. Cmq.
> 
> Siamo abituati da secoli ad essere invasi e governati da stranieri. E' relativamente da poco che siamo Paese.
> 
> ...


 

.....
... e il premio sperato, promesso a quei forti,
sarebbe, o delusi, rivolger le sorti,
d’un volgo straniero por fine al dolor?
Tornate alle vostre superbe ruine,
all’opere imbelli dell’arse officine,
ai solchi bagnati di servo sudor.
Il forte si mesce col vinto nemico,
col novo signore rimane l’antico;
l’un popolo e l’altro sul collo vi sta.
Dividono i servi, dividon gli armenti;
si posano insieme sui campi cruenti
d’un volgo disperso che nome non ha.

Adelchi   - Manzoni


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti tecnicamente si chiamano imposte


beh vogliono ancora salvare le apparenze


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si free. Esistono tante tipologie diverse di subculture. Che esprimono diverse parti e livelli della cultura di appartenenza.
> 
> Giriamo il discorso. Da dove arriva la subcultura della violenza (come la chiami tu)


E' insita nella natura umana.

Ma perchè continuate a parlare di culture e subculture quando invece la cosa  probabilmente è esclusivamente una faccenda di "etica"?

Perchè non cominciate a distinguere innanzi tutto la differenza che c'è tra violenza e forza?
Che sono due aspetti della stessa cosa?

Secondo moi eh!

Ciau.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E' insita nella natura umana.
> 
> Ma perchè continuate a parlare di culture e subculture quando invece la cosa  probabilmente è esclusivamente una faccenda di "etica"?
> 
> ...


E sono d'accordo con te io.

Ma se si assume che violenza è subcultura. Si rende impossibile affermare che violenza eè insita.

Ebsi rende impossibile ogni ragionamento successivo. In quel modo nn ci riguarda ami direttamente. Se nn come vittime o come carnefici.

Ma violenza va ben oltre il ruolo in cui ci si mette quando ce la si trova davanti.

E fra l'altro quei ruoli dipendono anche dalla posizione che violenza occupa dentro ognuno di noi.

Ma vabbe'...


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Non penso che sia per timore di vedersi ritirata la patente ma per educazione civica del rispetto dei diritti altrui...


Mah tanto per rompere i cabbasisi ... probabilmente i norvegesi hanno ben chiara la differenza tra il toccami e mi ripaghi e l'immortalità IMHO


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mah tanto per rompere i cabbasisi ... probabilmente i norvegesi hanno ben chiara la differenza tra il toccami e mi ripaghi e l'immortalità IMHO


no. Hanno interiorizzato il rispetto delle regole. Ne capiscono l'utilità. Lo fanno anche senza testimoni e senza telecamere.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mah tanto per rompere i cabbasisi ... probabilmente i norvegesi hanno ben chiara la differenza tra il toccami e mi ripaghi e l'immortalità IMHO


Bisognerebbe che imparassero anche quella tra merluzzi e balene......


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E sono d'accordo con te io.
> 
> Ma se si assume che violenza è subcultura. Si rende impossibile affermare che violenza eè insita.
> 
> ...


vero.


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> no. Hanno interiorizzato il rispetto delle regole. Ne capiscono l'utilità. Lo fanno anche senza testimoni e senza telecamere.


:bacissimo:


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe che imparassero anche quella tra merluzzi e balene......


Vabbeh ma sono vichinghi alla fine ...


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero.


Ciao!!!!


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ci metto sempre troppo ...ma bradipescamente sto facendo il punto.
> 
> Uff...cavolo... :facepalm:
> 
> ...


Mi sa che c'è ne vuole più di una :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Mi sa che c'è ne vuole più di una :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Beh...quelle che servono!!!


----------



## zanna (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...quelle che servono!!!


C'è un problema però ... io alla quinta pinta divento nostalgico e ci può scappare la rissa [cit]


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> C'è un problema però ... io alla quinta pinta divento nostalgico e ci può scappare la rissa [cit]


:rotfl::rotfl:

L'importante è che la rissa finisca con un'altra pinta!!!


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!!!


ciao carissima


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> NO. L'importante è non farne un motivo di vanto, porca puttana. Perchè se questo paese va a rotoli, è perchè si è fatto a gara fino ad ora a chi era più furbo, ovvero a chi si riteneva AL DI SOPRA delle regole, e l'importante è non farsi beccare appunto.
> Nelle grandi e nelle piccole cose.
> Perchè L'IMPORTANTE E' NON FARSI BECCARE.
> E la valutazione del rischio, se la fa uno che brucia un rosso per risparmiare 30 secondi, è farlocca.
> ...


Joey low esci da quel corpo!

Paura


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si free. Esistono tante tipologie diverse di subculture. Che esprimono diverse parti e livelli della cultura di appartenenza.
> 
> Giriamo il discorso. Da dove arriva la subcultura della violenza (come la chiami tu)



un ambiente sano insegna a controllare l'eventuale violenza fin da piccoli, con l'autocontrollo
questo spiega come mai, se la società non è violenta, i violenti vengono isolati, quantomeno
questo spiega come mai, se una donna ha la sfortuna di imbattersi in un partner violento, può rifiutare la violenza, se la donna appartiene ad un ambiente sano che la aiuta in tal senso, oppure può accettarla, se la donna appartiene ad un ambiente "malato", per il quale la violenza è nell'ordine delle cose

un altro caso molto interessate è stato secondo me quello delle baby prostitute romane: la madre di una di queste ragazzine è stata arrestata perchè favoriva questa attività, probabilmente per lei il sesso è normale che preveda uno guadagno, anche nel caso della giovanissima figlia, invece la madre dell'altra è stata la persona che ha denunciato il tutto e ha dato il via alle indagini, perchè probabilmente per lei il sesso non ha nulla a che vedere col denaro, figuriamoci per una minorenne, per di più sua figlia...che tipo di vita hanno vissuto fino ad ora queste madri?

insomma secondo me l'uomo (in generale) è come lo fa l'ambiente
per questo motivo nella nostra società generalmente la madre n. 1 fa orrore, la madre n.2, no, anzi ispira con-passione e immedesimazione (=ha fatto benissimo a denunciare)


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Tebe ha detto:


> Joey low esci da quel corpo!
> 
> Paura


Non è colpa mia.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia.


ci prova, ma manca l'energia... è come mettere la spada di Konan in mano a Veltroni.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ci prova, ma manca l'energia... è come mettere la spada di Konan in mano a Veltroni.


Senza kappa.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza kappa.


lo so... ma con la c l'ho sempre odiato.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> un ambiente sano insegna a controllare l'eventuale violenza fin da piccoli, con l'autocontrollo
> questo spiega come mai, se la società non è violenta, i violenti vengono isolati, quantomeno
> questo spiega come mai, se una donna ha la sfortuna di imbattersi in un partner violento, può rifiutare la violenza, se la donna appartiene ad un ambiente sano che la aiuta in tal senso, oppure può accettarla, se la donna appartiene ad un ambiente "malato", per il quale la violenza è nell'ordine delle cose
> 
> ...


Non solo Free, l'uomo è purtroppo (o per fortuna) anche un "animale" soggetto alla sua storia evolutiva e parte del suo comportamento è dovuto a fattori endogeni. La cultura o le culture si innestano su queste predisposizioni, il peso dei due fattori è variabile e discutibile ma ridurre il comportamento umano solo al suo aspetto di cultura acquisita è quantomeno riduttivo.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> lo so... ma con la c l'ho sempre odiato.


Ma che cazzo, lo vuoi far dventare un bimbominkia?


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> un ambiente sano insegna a controllare l'eventuale violenza fin da piccoli, con l'autocontrollo
> questo spiega come mai, se la società non è violenta, i violenti vengono isolati, quantomeno
> questo spiega come mai, se una donna ha la sfortuna di imbattersi in un partner violento, può rifiutare la violenza, se la donna appartiene ad un ambiente sano che la aiuta in tal senso, oppure può accettarla, se la donna appartiene ad un ambiente "malato", per il quale la violenza è nell'ordine delle cose
> 
> ...


No dai free...il comportamentismo è troppo pure il mio livello di pippe

È dimostratamente superato da almeno 30 anni..

Non ce la posso fare.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non solo Free, l'uomo è purtroppo (o per fortuna) anche un "animale" soggetto alla sua storia evolutiva e parte del suo comportamento è dovuto a fattori endogeni. La cultura o le culture si innestano su queste predisposizioni, il peso dei due fattori è variabile e discutibile ma ridurre il comportamento umano solo al suo aspetto di cultura acquisita è quantomeno riduttivo.



sì, ma sono tutte parole che non spiegano come mai da noi si può uscire di casa tutti i giorni senza avere la sensazione di rischiare la vita, e invece in altri posti NO...


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> No dai free...il comportamentismo è troppo pure il mio livello di pippe
> 
> È dimostratamente superato da almeno 30 anni..
> 
> Non ce la posso fare.



ma non ti dà un lieve fastidio uscire col giubbotto antiproiettile??


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo, lo vuoi far dventare un bimbominkia?


la K nell'Europa del nord la si usava ben prima dei bimbiminkia... fosse per me lo scriverei con le rune


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> la K nell'Europa del nord la si usava ben prima dei bimbiminkia... fosse per me lo scriverei con le rune


Ma quello lì non viene dall'Europa del nord. Viene dalla fantasia di uno scrittore. Su. Cosa Conan con la k.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma non ti dà un lieve fastidio uscire col giubbotto antiproiettile??


Sta bene col colore de miei occhi


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quello lì non viene dall'Europa del nord. Viene dalla fantasia di uno scrittore. Su. Cosa Conan con la k.


ma è ambientato in un mondo che lo ricorda, come anche quello di Tolkien. Da dove cazzo li ha presi i draghi, gli anelli magici e gli elfi... e poi a me piace con la K! Comunque esiste anche un Konan kapputo.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sta bene col colore de miei occhi



ah, lo indossi senza niente sopra??

molto sexy


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì, ma sono tutte parole che non spiegano come mai da noi si può uscire di casa tutti i giorni senza avere la sensazione di rischiare la vita, e invece in altri posti NO...


Allora Darwin, Freud, e una cospicua parte dei pensatori e degli scienziati moderni sono una massa di imbecilli insomma.... ok!

Non sono parole, è un dato di fatto. Se tu ritieni di avere ( come tutti credo ) degli istinti e dei sentimenti, delle pulsioni, da dove credi derivino? dalla società in cui vivi?

Semplificare la cosa non ci aiuta a "capire" da dove veniamo e chi siamo.

Certo che anche le società e le culture sono diverse ma se ci incapponiamo a considerate che -tutto- derivi da quello credo che si vada fuori strada. E di parecchio anche.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ah, lo indossi senza niente sopra??
> 
> molto sexy


Mi piace esporre

Nn avevo pensato al sexy...dici?

Ne terrò conto prossimamente...

Qualche modellino particolare da consigliarmi?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma è ambientato in un mondo che lo ricorda, come anche quello di Tolkien. Da dove cazzo li ha presi i draghi, gli anelli magici e gli elfi... e poi a me piace con la K! Comunque esiste anche un Konan kapputo.


Ma cosa ricorda su. Mannaggia la puttana, Nessuno. Sti cazzi che in pratica il mondo immaginato da Howard è la pangea, oh. Sti cazzi pure di Tolkien. Quello è un personaggio di un mondo fittizio, preistirico ma post atlantideo, che si chiama Hyborea. E lui viene da una nazione (un territorio) che si chiama Cimmeria. Porco te. E si chiama CONAN. Sti cazzi che tu preferisci con la K. CONAN.  Il Konan kapputo non so chi sia ma non era quello il tuo riferimento. Oh.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora Darwin, Freud, e una cospicua parte dei pensatori e degli scienziati moderni sono una massa di imbecilli insomma.... ok!
> 
> Non sono parole, è un dato di fatto. Se tu ritieni di avere ( come tutti credo ) degli istinti e dei sentimenti, delle pulsioni, da dove credi derivino? dalla società in cui vivi?
> 
> ...



in Italia io non vedo una cultura generale improntata alla violenza, anzi vedo che chi la usa viene isolato
il punto era questo, mi pare


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi piace esporre
> 
> Nn avevo pensato al sexy...dici?
> 
> ...


mi spiace ma non lo uso, vivo in Italia
mi basta usare il cervello per evitare la violenza


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa ricorda su. Mannaggia la puttana, Nessuno. Sti cazzi che in pratica il mondo immaginato da Howard è la pangea, oh. Sti cazzi pure di Tolkien. Quello è un personaggio di un mondo fittizio, preistirico ma post atlantideo, che si chiama Hyborea. E lui viene da una nazione (un territorio) che si chiama Cimmeria. Porco te. E si chiama CONAN. Sti cazzi che tu preferisci con la K. CONAN.  Il Konan kapputo non so chi sia ma non era quello il tuo riferimento. Oh.


madonna che spina al culo che sei... a me piace vederlo come un cazzo di semidio nordico, e un cazzo di semidio nordico io lo vedo scritto con la K.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora Darwin, *Freud*, e una cospicua parte dei pensatori e degli scienziati moderni sono una massa di imbecilli insomma.... ok!
> 
> Non sono parole, è un dato di fatto. Se tu ritieni di avere ( come tutti credo ) degli istinti e dei sentimenti, delle pulsioni, da dove credi derivino? dalla società in cui vivi?
> 
> ...


Lui sicuramente.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> madonna che spina al culo che sei... a me piace vederlo come un cazzo di semidio nordico, e un cazzo di semidio nordico io lo vedo scritto con la K.


Ma non è un semidio nordico. E' un barbaro, un ladro, un guerriero, un pirata, un bandito, un avventuriero, un mercenario, un generale, un re. Non è sicuramente un semidio. Ora: potrai anche essere ignorante in materia, ma le cose non si chiamano come preferisci tu, si chiamano come si chiamano. Questo si impara tra i tre ed i quattro anni.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> mi spiace ma non lo uso, vivo in Italia
> mi basta usare il cervello per evitare la violenza


Me ne farò ragione...pensavo avessi roba interessante da consigliare. Ma mi sa che nn aggiunge e nn toglie nulla

Fortuna che l'ambiente protegge:up:


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> in Italia io non vedo una cultura generale improntata alla violenza, anzi vedo che chi la usa viene isolato
> il punto era questo, mi pare


Ti sei risposta da sola, vedi che la violenza c'è, perchè è endemica agli individui ed è l'organizzazione sociale che più o meno bene riesce a canalizzarla e reprimerla.

Perchè un conto è parlare di "uomo"

e un altro è parlare di organizzazione sociale, di percorso e vissuto storico etc.

Se mischi le due cose arbitrariamente non ne vieni a capo.

Ti ricordo che tra parentesi che la civilissima Europa del 1946 era appena uscita da 2 guerre mondiali con oltre 100 milioni di morti, a proposito di reprimere e canalizzare la violenza.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è un semidio nordico. E' un barbaro, un ladro, un guerriero, un pirata, un bandito, un avventuriero, un mercenario, un generale, un re. Non è sicuramente un semidio. Ora: potrai anche essere ignorante in materia, *ma le cose non si chiamano come preferisci tu, si chiamano come si chiamano. Questo si impara tra i tre ed i quattro anni.*


vero, poi si progredisce e si impara (o lo si dovrebbe fare) che l'identificazione tra soggetto e qualunque oggetto è sempre personale ed unica, e nel proprio immaginario che così si costruisce si può modificare ben altro che una cazzo di  iniziale. Ora, visto che una cazzata dl genere ti piace portarla sulla dotta scienza: tu puoi essere anche ignorante in materia, ma posso creare qualcosa anche solo guardandola... immagina cambiare l'iniziale di un nome.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> vero, poi si progredisce e si impara (o lo si dovrebbe fare) che l'identificazione tra soggetto e qualunque oggetto è sempre personale ed unica, e nel proprio immaginario che così si costruisce si può modificare ben altro che una cazzo di iniziale. Ora, visto che una cazzata dl genere ti piace portarla sulla dotta scienza: tu puoi essere anche ignorante in materia, ma posso creare qualcosa anche solo guardandola... immagina cambiare l'iniziale di un nome.


Sì, ma se chiami un automobile "guazzabubolo" perchè ti piace così perchè guardandola la crei a quel modo (perchè poi a dir la verità manco è un macchina ma una mistica carrozza trainata da potentissimi cavalli magici invisibili) ed il nome secondo te ci si abbina perfettamante poi non puoi lamentarti se qualcuno ti sequetra fucile e cartucce. Eh.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì, ma se chiami un automobile "guazzabubolo" perchè ti piace così perchè guardandola la crei a quel modo (perchè poi a dir la verità manco è un macchina ma una mistica carrozza trainata da potentissimi cavalli magici invisibili) ed il nome secondo te ci si abbina perfettamante *poi non puoi lamentarti se qualcuno ti sequetra fucile e cartucce. Eh*.


ahahahahahah in effetti meglio astenersi in certe situazioni.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Me ne farò ragione...pensavo avessi roba interessante da consigliare. Ma mi sa che nn aggiunge e nn toglie nulla
> 
> Fortuna che l'ambiente protegge:up:



si impara a conoscerlo, l'ambiente, e per questo motivo in Italia non mettiamo il giubbotto antiproiettile per uscire di casa

...a parte te, intendo


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti sei risposta da sola, vedi che la violenza c'è, perchè è endemica agli individui edè l'organizzazione sociale che* più o meno bene* riesce a canalizzarla e reprimerla.
> 
> Perchè un conto è parlare di "uomo"
> 
> ...


 appunto...il che spiega come mai da noi le donne non accettano la violenza in famiglia, in altri posti è "normale"

e io ti ricordo che la guerra c'è tuttora, ma in altri posti


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma il problema vero è un rosso non rispettato una domenica mattina... e le munizioni che stanno al sicuro solo nelle loro scatole :unhappy: eh si, poi quando uno parla di politicamente corretto che è stato incrostato ad arte nel cervello vaneggia...


fammi capire: tu passi con il rosso perchè c'è chi fa di peggio?
No, perchè se è questo il tuo alibi, puoi allargarti: pensa in grande, non limitarti ai semafori.
Le incrostazioni nel cervello, inoltre, te le sei fatte tu a forza di cercare nei torti degli altri gli alibi per coprire i tuoi.
Che uno che se viola il codice stradale mi tira fuori Orwell: Orwell, eh? ORWELL! ed il malcostume della classe politica dirigente, si sta parando il culo in modo eclatante: prova a mettere sotto uno poi glielo spieghi, che se invece di frenare con il rosso hai accellerato perchè la nostra classe politica è corrotta. Poi senti che ti dice, a proposito di incrostazioni.
Che è proprio un di cui di quella cosa, anche se spiegata in modo articolato, con approfondimenti e motivazioni a cui io con il mio cervello incrostato non arrivo, che sta dicendo Ipa.
Sviare dall'assunzione delle proprie responsabilità adducendo ad alibi che c'è qualcuno che fa di peggio è un rifugiarsi dall'affrontare ciò di cui siamo capaci, purtroppo.
Che nel tuo caso è una piccola cosa, estendendo il concetto, no.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto..*.il che spiega come mai da noi le donne non accettano la violenza in famiglia*, in altri posti è "normale"
> 
> e io ti ricordo che la guerra c'è tuttora, ma in altri posti


Sbagliato. Non esserne così certa.

Continui a confondere e a mischiare atteggiamenti di individui e giudizi su compagini sociali che tra l'altro non possono mai prescindere dall'analisi storica.

E a generalizzare semplificando la tua esperienza diretta.

Non se ne esce eh.


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *fammi capire: tu passi con il rosso perchè c'è chi fa di peggio?*
> No, perchè se è questo il tuo alibi, puoi allargarti: pensa in grande, non limitarti ai semafori.
> Le incrostazioni nel cervello, inoltre, te le sei fatte tu a forza di cercare nei torti degli altri gli alibi per coprire i tuoi.
> Che uno che se viola il codice stradale mi tira fuori Orwell: Orwell, eh? ORWELL! ed il malcostume della classe politica dirigente, si sta parando il culo in modo eclatante: prova a mettere sotto uno poi glielo spieghi, che se invece di frenare con il rosso hai accellerato perchè la nostra classe politica è corrotta. Poi senti che ti dice, a proposito di incrostazioni.
> ...


continui a non capire un cazzo...


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sbagliato. Non esserne così certa.
> 
> Continui a confondere e a mischiare atteggiamenti di individui e giudizi su compagini sociali che tra l'altro non possono mai prescindere dall'analisi storica.
> 
> ...


sto per forza generalizzando, ma se leggi i giornali la maggioranza delle donne poi vittime di violenze avevano denunciato, o erano andate via di casa, o avevano allertato amici e parenti etc.etc. .... e anche qui sul forum appena un uomo ammette di avere mollato un solo schiaffo, si becca la riprovazione e il dissenso generale

cose non così scontate presso altre culture

sinceramente non capisco dove vedete tutta questa sorta di supina assuefazione alla violenza in Italia, come se invece non fosse un atto gravissimo che CAMBIA tutto...osti mi sembra che state parlando del far west


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> continui a non capire un cazzo...


ma fosse vero! Io mi auspico di non arrivare a non capire un cazzo: si sta evidentemente molto meglio.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> si impara a conoscerlo, l'ambiente, e per questo motivo in Italia non mettiamo il giubbotto antiproiettile per uscire di casa
> 
> ...a parte te, intendo


Sì free....:up:

tutto sotto controllo. si può continuare a dormire sonni tranquilli. 

Mi sento già meglio...grazie


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto...il che spiega come mai da noi *le donne non accettano la violenza in famiglia*, in altri posti è "normale"
> 
> e io ti ricordo che la guerra c'è tuttora, ma in altri posti


eeeehhhh......già!  :up:


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì free....:up:
> 
> tutto sotto controllo. si può continuare a dormire sonni tranquilli.
> 
> Mi sento già meglio...grazie



ma perchè, la società violenta italiana ti toglieva il sonno??


----------



## rewindmee (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> appunto...il che spiega come mai da noi *le donne non accettano la violenza in famiglia*, in altri posti è "normale"
> 
> e io ti ricordo che la guerra c'è tuttora, ma in altri posti


Sicura?


----------



## rewindmee (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fosse vero! Io mi auspico di non arrivare a non capire un cazzo: si sta evidentemente molto meglio.


Ti stavo per dare un verde.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sto per forza generalizzando, *ma se leggi i giornali la maggioranza delle donne poi vittime di violenze avevano denunciato,* o erano andate via di casa, o avevano allertato amici e parenti etc.etc. .... e anche qui sul forum appena un uomo ammette di avere mollato un solo schiaffo, si becca la riprovazione e il dissenso generale
> 
> cose non così scontate presso altre culture
> 
> sinceramente non capisco dove vedete tutta questa sorta di supina assuefazione alla violenza in Italia, come se invece non fosse un atto gravissimo che CAMBIA tutto...osti mi sembra che state parlando del far west


eh? ma guarda che non è la maggioranza, tanto è vero che si è fatta una politica al fine di far aumentare le denunce. Prova a pensare appunto a quanto è stato raccontato sul forum, abbiamo proprio la prova del contrario.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sto per forza generalizzando, ma se leggi i giornali la maggioranza delle donne poi vittime di violenze avevano denunciato, o erano andate via di casa, o avevano allertato amici e parenti etc.etc. .... e anche qui sul forum appena un uomo ammette di avere mollato un solo schiaffo, si becca la riprovazione e il dissenso generale
> 
> cose non così scontate presso altre culture
> 
> sinceramente non capisco dove vedete tutta questa sorta di supina assuefazione alla violenza in Italia, come se invece non fosse un atto gravissimo che CAMBIA tutto...osti mi sembra che state parlando del far west


La supina assuefazione non c'è forse nemmeno fuori dall' Italia se è per questo, assuefazione non significa accettazione. Quello che dico (io e non solo) è che la dose di violenza c'è dappertutto perchè è contigua alla natura umana.
Tu invece ne fai una faccenda di culture, che non c'entra un cazzo.

Mi sono rotto i maroni, vado a fare un po' di jogging.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> eeeehhhh......già!  :up:



abbiamo anche le case-famiglia per loro, per le emergenze
tutti i Paesi ce le hanno? che ce le abbiamo a fare? saranno vuote?

per non parlare della normativa sugli allontanamenti d'urgenza ... mai applicata? sta lì per bellezza?


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh? ma guarda che non è la maggioranza, tanto è vero che si è fatta una politica al fine di far aumentare le denunce. Prova a pensare appunto a quanto è stato raccontato sul forum, abbiamo proprio la prova del contrario.



infatti non a caso non parlavo solo di denunce


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè, la società violenta italiana ti toglieva il sonno??



no no, anzi!
mi sono fatta di quelle dormite ...

ora dormo il giusto tanto..grazie per l'interessamento!

Tu dormi bene?


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma fosse vero! Io mi auspico di non arrivare a non capire un cazzo: si sta evidentemente molto meglio.


mi riferivo al mio discorso, non in generale... non so se si stia meglio o peggio, anche se normalmente la consapevolezza sarebbe auspicabile.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> no no, anzi!
> mi sono fatta di quelle dormite ...
> 
> ora dormo il giusto tanto..grazie per l'interessamento!
> ...



di solito sì, grazie

oddio, a volte le tasse mi fanno rigirare un po':singleeye:


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> di solito sì, grazie
> 
> oddio, a volte le tasse mi fanno rigirare un po':singleeye:


l'altro giorno ho appreso l'esistenza della cosiddetta delirium-tax in quel di Bologna :singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> infatti non a caso non parlavo solo di denunce


eh.  la maggior parte di vittime avevano denunciato, hai scritto. Per essere vittima bisogna morire?  Non credo. Noi qui abbiamo visto l'opposto, proprio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> mi riferivo al mio discorso, non in generale... non so se si stia meglio o peggio, anche se normalmente la consapevolezza sarebbe auspicabile.


ehhhh, invece ti sbagli: con la consapevolezza arrivano i problemi, le preoccupazioni, gli scrupoli. Non capire un cazzo è il nirvana.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> di solito sì, grazie
> 
> oddio, a volte le tasse mi fanno rigirare un po':singleeye:


immaginavo. Prego.

...ti sono vicina:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehhhh, invece ti sbagli: con la consapevolezza arrivano i problemi, le preoccupazioni, gli scrupoli. Non capire un cazzo è il nirvana.


vabbè capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma senza estremizzare... altrimenti che culo le meduse


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh.  la maggior parte di vittime avevano denunciato, hai scritto. Per essere vittima bisogna morire?  Non credo. Noi qui abbiamo visto l'opposto, proprio.



non parlavo solo degli omicidi, se rileggi le parole subito dopo parlavo delle donne che vanno via di casa o allertano il parentado...
comunque va bene, le donne italiane prendono botte da mane a sera e stanno pure zitte perchè per loro è una cosa normalissima, non vedono alternative, sono io che essendo una panterastra non capisco un cazzo... così va meglio?


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> non parlavo solo degli omicidi, se rileggi le parole subito dopo parlavo delle donne che vanno via di casa o allertano il parentado...
> comunque va bene, le donne italiane prendono botte da mane a sera e stanno pure zitte perchè per loro è una cosa normalissima, non vedono alternative, sono io che essendo una panterastra non capisco un cazzo... così va meglio?


In italia c è un altra concezione della famiglia...vedi le americane...non si fanno mica tanti priblemi...armi e bagagli divorzi vari e via...
Noi tendiamo a restare..botte a parte


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> l'altro giorno ho appreso l'esistenza della cosiddetta delirium-tax in quel di Bologna :singleeye:



ammazziamoli


----------



## Nobody (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ammazziamoli


poi ti fanno pagare la omicidium-tax


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> sinceramente non capisco dove vedete tutta questa sorta di supina assuefazione alla violenza in Italia, come se invece non fosse un atto gravissimo che CAMBIA tutto...osti mi sembra che state parlando del far west


Scusa se mi intrometto, che io vi leggo ma il mal di denti impedisce la partecipazione. Secondo me tu non hai ancora capito cosa intendono dire Ipazia e Spleen. Ai quali peraltro mi associo senza riserve. Davvero, mi sembra che potreste andare avanti all'infinito, uno a dire "Rosso mattone!!" e l'altro a rispondere "64, 22, 14!!" Quando vi sarete sintonizzati, ditemelo che riprendo la lettura.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto, che io vi leggo ma il mal di denti impedisce la partecipazione. Secondo me tu non hai ancora capito cosa intendono dire Ipazia e Spleen. Ai quali peraltro mi associo senza riserve. Davvero, mi sembra che potreste andare avanti all'infinito, uno a dire "Rosso mattone!!" e l'altro a rispondere "64, 22, 14!!" Quando vi sarete sintonizzati, ditemelo che riprendo la lettura.


Più che altro mi verrebbe da chiedervi se vi servite dallo stesso terapista.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> non parlavo solo degli omicidi, se rileggi le parole subito dopo parlavo delle donne che vanno via di casa o allertano il parentado...
> comunque va bene, le donne italiane prendono botte da mane a sera e stanno pure zitte perchè per loro è una cosa normalissima, non vedono alternative, sono io che essendo una panterastra non capisco un cazzo... così va meglio?


ma devi andare sempre per estremi?
Il fatto che ci sia ancora la violenza contro le donne, nonostante una cultura che va in senso contrario, una legislazione che la punisce, e pitipim e patapam, non ti dice nulla?
Il fatto che tutte le donne che qui hanno raccontato di avere subito violenze abbiano anche detto di non aver denunciato, non ti dice nulla?
Ovvio che se ti basi sulle cronache dei giornali, la visione che hai di un fenomeno che è perlopiù sommerso è parziale.
Come giustifichi questo fatto? con la sottocultura?
Se fosse una sottocultura, questa dovrebbe essere legata ad un target: un certo ceto sociale, un certo livello di istruzione, magari, anche, con una notazione geografica.
Invece non è così.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto, che io vi leggo ma il mal di denti impedisce la partecipazione. *Secondo me tu non hai ancora capito cosa intendono dire Ipazia e Spleen. *Ai quali peraltro mi associo senza riserve. Davvero, mi sembra che potreste andare avanti all'infinito, uno a dire "Rosso mattone!!" e l'altro a rispondere "64, 22, 14!!" Quando vi sarete sintonizzati, ditemelo che riprendo la lettura.



anche secondo me!

il fatto è che non spiegano in pratica cosa intendano


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma devi andare sempre per estremi?
> Il fatto che ci sia ancora la violenza contro le donne, nonostante una cultura che va in senso contrario, una legislazione che la punisce, e pitipim e patapam, non ti dice nulla?
> Il fatto che tutte le donne che qui hanno raccontato di avere subito violenze abbiano anche detto di non aver denunciato, non ti dice nulla?
> Ovvio che se ti basi sulle cronache dei giornali, la visione che hai di un fenomeno che è perlopiù sommerso è parziale.
> ...


ma Dio bono! lascia perdere i RISULTATI, io dico che la nostra attuale cultura non è improntata alla violenza proprio perchè non la accetta, e infatti le donne che non accettano la violenza in famiglia tentano di ribellarsi in svariati modi, anche non denunciando e anche sbagliando
se invece una donna accetta che VA BENE essere picchiata, appartiene a una sottocultura
se un uomo mena, perde la stima degli altri uomini, a meno che non siano sottoculturati come lui

è chiaro così?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma Dio bono! lascia perdere i RISULTATI, io dico che la nostra attuale cultura non è improntata alla violenza proprio *perchè non la accetta*, e infatti le donne che non accettano la violenza in famiglia tentano di ribellarsi in svariati modi, anche non denunciando e anche sbagliando
> se invece una donna accetta che VA BENE essere picchiata, appartiene a una sottocultura
> se un uomo mena, perde la stima degli altri uomini, a meno che non siano sottoculturati come lui
> 
> è chiaro così?


Mi scuso in anticipo perchè non sono in grado, ora, di grandi argomentazioni, ma secondo me il neretto non è altro che la versione di facciata. Una bugia accettabile per mediare un dato di fatto che fa tremare dalle fondamenta i pilastri della nostra organizzazione sociale.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mi scuso in anticipo perchè non sono in grado, ora, di grandi argomentazioni, ma secondo me il neretto non è altro che la versione di facciata. Una bugia accettabile per mediare un dato di fatto che fa tremare dalle fondamenta i pilastri della nostra organizzazione sociale.



cioè sotto la facciata c'è in realtà una cultura violenta?

boh io tutta 'sta violenza istituzionalizzata in Italia non la vedo, vivrò sulle nuvole evidentemente


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> cioè sotto la facciata c'è in realtà una cultura violenta?
> 
> boh io tutta 'sta violenza istituzionalizzata in Italia non la vedo, vivrò sulle nuvole evidentemente


No, non istituzionalizzata. E no, non in Italia. 
Però devi avere una vista stupenda, da lì.


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> cioè sotto la facciata c'è in realtà una cultura violenta?
> 
> boh io tutta 'sta violenza istituzionalizzata in Italia non la vedo, vivrò sulle nuvole evidentemente


ma se è sotto la facciata non può essere istituzionalizzata.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa se mi intrometto, che io vi leggo ma il mal di denti impedisce la partecipazione. Secondo me tu non hai ancora capito cosa intendono dire Ipazia e Spleen. Ai quali peraltro mi associo senza riserve. Davvero, mi sembra che potreste andare avanti all'infinito, uno a dire "Rosso mattone!!" e l'altro a rispondere "64, 22, 14!!" Quando vi sarete sintonizzati, ditemelo che riprendo la lettura.


Guarda Giorgio i casi sono 2
- La pantera è proprio di legno.
oppure
- Ha capito benissimo e se la stà a cazzeggiare nonostante si sia in diversi ormai che cercano di spiegarle, prendendo per il culo gli alltri e cercando si raccontarsela.

bah.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

....birra?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....birra?


A quelle di solito ci pensa Perplesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda Giorgio i casi sono 2
> - La pantera è proprio di legno.
> oppure
> - Ha capito benissimo e se la stà a cazzeggiare nonostante si sia in diversi ormai che cercano di spiegarle, prendendo per il culo gli alltri e cercando si raccontarsela.
> ...


Ma voi non la capite. E come potreste, dopotutto.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voi non la capite. E come potreste, dopotutto.


Eppure tu l'hai capito, di cosa parlavano. Voglio dire, sembrava comprensibile, no?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ....birra?


Per me un tè, grazie!


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voi non la capite. E come potreste, dopotutto.


Già, come potremmo....


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Eppure tu l'hai capito, di cosa parlavano. Voglio dire, sembrava comprensibile, no?


Ma Free (TI AMO) è Free. Non è che lei non capisce voi, è che è al di là del bene e del male e ragiona ad un livello che noialtri ci sognamo.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per me un tè, grazie!


a me una spremuta


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A quelle di solito ci pensa Perplesso.


Alle mie, di birre, ci penso io di solito....dovrei chiedere dici?


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Alle mie, di birre, ci penso io di solito....dovrei chiedere dici?


Non chiedere, tanto tra un po' passa lui.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma voi non la capite. E come potreste, dopotutto.


Nn posso...:unhappy:

Mi dolgo...


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non chiedere, tanto tra un po' passa lui.


Grazie.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Per me un tè, grazie!





Minerva ha detto:


> a me una spremuta


Si vabbe'... Esageriamo!


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si vabbe'... Esageriamo!


Chi ha chiesto il cornetto?


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi ha chiesto il cornetto?


Cornetti, ............. due.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Marzo 2015)

l&n per favore, grazie.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi ha chiesto il cornetto?


Ma nn è estate!!!

Nn togliermi sicurezze...


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma nn è estate!!!
> 
> Nn togliermi sicurezze...


Credo si riferissero alla brioche, non al gelato. Ma non sono lucido nè attendibile.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo si riferissero alla brioche, non al gelato. Ma non sono lucido nè attendibile.


Ero già in allarme...

Ma cosi nn mi rassicuri comunque!


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ero già in allarme...
> 
> Ma cosi nn mi rassicuri comunque!


Guarda, ora voglio solo finire qui in ufficio e tornare a casa. Magari divento più rassicurante dopo averlo bevuto davvero, il tè.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Sono tutti bravi a commentare che bisogna perdonare chi ti tradisce, perche voi da bravi cristiani fareste cosi.
> Rispetto per la vostra religione, ma chi dice che perdonare un torto cosi grave e una cosa giusta, io gli rispondo "MA VAI A CAGARE" perche e una cazzata chiudere un occhi, quando scopri la tua partner o il tuo partner, al letto con qualcun,.
> Sono tutti bravi a fare i bravi religiosi, ma io vi dico una cosa, sono fiero di essere Marocchino perche al mio paese quando scopri la tua o il tuo partner al letto con qualcun altr.. tu vai a denunciarli con le prove e lei o lui si fanno qualche mese in galera, e i figli gli prendi te finche non si divorzia e si decide con chi devono andare. E questa la giusta pena per chi ti e infedele!!!


Tu sei marocchino come me.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Non so se ho mai scritto la mia "teoria" in questo forum. Cmq.
> 
> Siamo abituati da secoli ad essere invasi e governati da stranieri. E' relativamente da poco che siamo Paese.
> 
> ...


In quest'ottica è interessante la tradizione inglese di storie sul personale di servizio orgoglioso del buon funzionamento della casa del padrone perché è anche casa loro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> A me crea violenza il 95 % dei automobilisti romani uomini donne giovani vecchi italiani stranieri che non rispettano un cazzo di striscia pedonale e ti passano a due centimetri ad alta velocità anche se li aspetta il semaforo rosso dieci metri più avanti anche se piove anche se porti bambini anche se ti fermi a metà per vedere che cazzo vogliono fare PER LORO ESIGO IL CARCERE NELLA GUYANA FRANCESE e voglio vedere come cazzo fanno Steve McQueen o Dustin Hoffman cazzo!


Io trovo invece un progressivo aumento della gentilezza e del rispetto nei confronti dei pedoni e l'ho rilevato sia a Milano sia a Roma.


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo invece un progressivo aumento della gentilezza e del rispetto nei confronti dei pedoni e l'ho rilevato sia a Milano sia a Roma.


Oh my god com'era prima??? Guarda io abito a Roma da quasi vent'anni e la tendenza la vedo discendente... quando sono stata a Fiuggi (Lazio ma provincia) che si comportavano come i norvegesi mi veniva da piangere


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Oh my god com'era prima??? Guarda io abito a Roma da quasi vent'anni e la tendenza la vedo discendente... quando sono stata a Fiuggi (Lazio ma provincia) che si comportavano come i norvegesi mi veniva da piangere


Per Roma mi riferisco al centro.


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io trovo invece un progressivo aumento della gentilezza e del rispetto nei confronti dei pedoni e l'ho rilevato sia a Milano sia a Roma.


Cosa prendono la patente a fare se la regola pramaria e rispettare i pedoni?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> Cosa prendono la patente a fare se la regola pramaria e rispettare i pedoni?


A che gioco stai giocando?


----------



## lahcen.lfarsi (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A che gioco stai giocando?


Mmm se giocavo lo avrei fatto notare tempo fa, ma piccola io in queste discussioni sono sempre stato serio


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per Roma mi riferisco al centro.


Anch'io. Bello vedere a due passi da piazza Navona una ragazza cieca che aspetta sul bordo del marciapiedi che uno di noi la prenda per il braccio e forti del fatto  che facciamo più massa e stendo il braccio facendo stop un po rallentano per poi sfrecciarci subito dietro.... ah poi in un centro storico che sarebbe da fare SUBITO TUTTO PEDONALE. E poi che questo paese non è aggressivo va...


----------



## drusilla (11 Marzo 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A che gioco stai giocando?


Secondo te è un vecchio conoscente?


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

lahcen.lfarsi ha detto:


> ma *piccola* io in queste discussioni


Ma allora sei un troll. Magari noto.


----------



## Joey Blow (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma allora sei un troll. Magari noto.


L'hai preso il thè?


----------



## Ecate (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma allora sei un troll. Magari noto.


un troll involontario


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> L'hai preso il thè?


Sì, ma mi è salita un po' di febbricola.


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sì, ma mi è salita un po' di febbricola.


che lagna


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Marzo 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> che lagna


I piatti li ho già lavati; come riempitivo fino al letto la lagna mi sembra perfetta.


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma se è sotto la facciata non può essere istituzionalizzata.



strutturale?

comunque le sottoculture che affrancano la violenza non le ho mica inventate io oggi, sono molto studiate in criminologia, il che dovrebbe aiutare a capire come mai proprio la criminologia se ne occupa...non è che ci facevano studiare come acchiappare le farfalle, per dire:singleeye:


----------



## free (11 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Guarda Giorgio i casi sono 2
> - La pantera è proprio di legno.
> oppure
> - Ha capito benissimo e se la stà a cazzeggiare nonostante si sia in diversi ormai che cercano di spiegarle, prendendo per il culo gli alltri e cercando si raccontarsela.
> ...


molto maleducato


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Secondo te è un vecchio conoscente?


Per me non è marocchino.

Da lì nasce il mio dubbio che abbia altri interessi.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2015)

free ha detto:


> molto maleducato


Tu invece che prendi per il culo gli altri sei educata vero?


----------



## spleen (13 Marzo 2015)

Se una persona ti dice una cosa, poi te la dice pure un’altra, poi un’altra ancora, poi altri ti fanno notare che il colloquio non esiste perché gli altri ti dicono “il latte è bianco” e tu continui a rispondere in continua distonia “il cavallo corre più veloce” ,  a qualcuno sorge il fondato dubbio che lo stai prendendo per il sedere.
  Non intendo fare polemiche ma perché esista un reale dialogo è indispensabile  ascoltare. L’impressione è che tu segui una tua logica e che i post degli altri nemmeno li leggi, o interpreti male quello che scrivono (?)  Questo per quanto riguarda il metodo.
  Per quanto riguarda il merito tra l’altro trovo che la teoria delle culture e subculture e delle culture degli altri …. etc  sia poi in fin dei conti di un razzismo malcelato, strisciante. Perché è come dire che noi avendo la nostra di cultura si sia i belli i bravi i giusti, quelli che ripudiano la violenza perché noi non siamo così etc .
  (Prima cosa non vera). 
  Gli “altri” invece con le loro culture arretrate,  merdose e violente in fondo vivono così per l’inferiorità della loro subcultura.
  (Seconda cosa che non è vera).
  Il tutto senza tenere in considerazione il processo storico e la situazione geopolitica, cioè le uniche cose che possono fornire spiegazioni  esaurienti per capire cosa succede e fare delle valutazioni realistiche.
  Realtà della quale pretendi essere l’unica interprete pratica a quanto sembra. (post. 333)
  Ecco, tutto questo a me non solo non piace ma mi fa pure girare un tantino le balle.
  Non so se mi sono spiegato.


----------

